# 17 BFPs! (98)-May 2012 Testers! (4)-Angels... Find your TTC/Bump Buddy Here!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:


https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14714632 March Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ters-17-join-us-here-find-ttc-bump-buddy.html April Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post17393967 June Thread 


_*(5)Testers TBD*_
HONEYCHEEKS
:sadangel:LOROJOVANOS :bfp: 4.30:hugs:
:bfp:MEERA  :bfp: 5.8
MUNCHKINLOVE
:bfp:VICWA  :bfp: 5.15



5/1 Testers (4)
CHERYLC3 ??
GRIHABABY ??
JAZZY85 ??
MANDY_GROVIE1 ??


5/2 Testers (4)
BECYBOO_x ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again at month's end!
:hugs:DISCORIA ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:sadangel:GIRLINYORK :bfp: 5.3:hugs:
HAZEL28 ??


5/3 Testers (4)
DANI402 ??
:hugs:FAITH2BMUM ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
GEMMAPLUSTWO ??
:hugs:ONEBUMPPLEASE ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


5/4 Testers (5)
:sadangel:ALTAMOM  :bfp: 5.6:hugs:
:hugs:CHERRY263 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:DANNI2KIDS ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
EMERALD D ??
:hugs:HAPPY7 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


5/5 Testers (2)
:cake: Happy Birthday MIZZKOFFEL's DH!:cake:
MIZZKOFFEL ??
NIXILIX ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again at month's end!


5/6 Testers (3)
:sadangel:CHARISSE28  :bfp: 5.4:hugs:
:hugs:ORCHID667 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:TEAMSTANLICK ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


5/7 Testers (7)
:cake: Happy Birthday CHARISSE28's DS!:cake:
:bfp:DARKSTAR :bfp: 5.7
:bfp:DUFFERS :bfp: 5.7
KEL21 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again at month's end!
:hugs:*MRSMM24* ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
TEAMO ??
:bfp:TRISTAN  :bfp: 5.4
:hugs:WANTING3 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


5/8 Testers (2)
BABYBABA ??
:bfp:MRSKG  :bfp: 5.6



5/9 Testers (3)
:bfp:LA MERE :bfp: 5.5
MZHOPE4BOY ??
:hugs:VIETMAMSIE ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


5/10 Testers (3)
IOW_BIRD ??
MUMMY.R ??
:bfp:PEPSICHIC  :bfp: 5.8


5/11 Testers (4)
:cake: Happy Birthday TAURUSMOM05's DS!:cake:
:bfp:CALISTA20  :bfp: 5.9
TAURUSMOM05 ??
TOUCANSOFSODA ??
:bfp:WADDLESAN  :bfp: 5.11


5/12 Testers (1)
:cake: Happy Birthday KEL21!:cake:
:bfp:MOMMY2HAYDEN  :bfp: 5.11
:bfp:THEETERNAL  :bfp: 5.11

5/13 Testers (9)
:flower: Happy Mother's Day (US):flower:
:cake: Happy Birthday SHELBYLC!:cake:
:hugs:28329 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
BABYSIEW ??
:hugs:BEAUTIFULLEI2 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
DIVINEBLISS ??
:hugs:ECHO ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:FIRST4J ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:HIS_BABY_GIRL ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
JESS19 ??
:bfp:KAICEE  :bfp: 5.14
SHELBYLC ??


5/14 Testers (3)
:hugs:DILIAPICKLE ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:MRSGRUFFALO ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
:hugs:SHARNW ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!


*5/15* :test:ers (2)
:wedding: Happy Anniversary CHARISSE28!:wedding:
:cake: Happy Birthday MOMWANNABE81's DH!:cake:
:hugs:MOMWANNABE81 ~ Sorry AF flew in, see you again in June!
UW1MRSGILLY ??


*TODAY!!*
*5/16* :test:ers (1)
BUTTERFLY22 ??


*TOMORROW!!*
*5/17* :test:ers (3)
AVERITABLE
:bfp:LEINZLOVE  :bfp: 5.14
REBECCALO


*2 Days!*
*5/18* :test:ers (4)
ANNIE77
ANNMARRIECRISP
MISSBABES
TINKERBELLSIE


3 Days!
*5/19* :test:ers (4)
BLESSED2012
~CHIPPER~
FLUTERBY429
VANIILLA


*5/20* :test:ers (1)
MZHWD


*5/21* :test:ers (5)
BOXXEY
ELLA_HOPEFUL
IMMY11
LILYV
LIZLOVELUST


*5/22* :test:ers (1)
KELLIB0214


*5/23* :test:ers (0)

*5/24* :test:ers (1)
ICKLE PAND


*5/25*
GNOME86

*5/26* :test:ers (1)
BECYBOO_x


*5/27* :test:ers (1)
ALMOSTHERE


*5/28* :test:ers (0)

*5/29* :test:ers (2)
KEL21
LILYLEE


*5/30* :test:ers (0)


*5/31* :test:ers (2)
DBZ34
NIXILIX


Hi Ladies,

As promised to awesome member _MUNCHKINLOVE_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the April cycle and some have received AF early in March with long cycles and won't be in for April. We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am LTTC cycle a loss. Our daughter is 9 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'll jump into the May thread first. I don't really know what will be happening as I'm going to get my results from the RE on Tuesday regarding all of DH and my bloodwork. I'm hoping we can figure out a game plan for IVF then and I'm looking to hopefully do our first IVF in May. It was a weird mixture of sad and relaxing since we took this month off not having to stress over every little thing I felt. So hopefully on Tuesday, I'll have a more definitive answer on whether or not May is looking good for us. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Hey HAJ624!

Welcome to the May thread... I hope that your information from the RE will be on the good side! :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Mrs MM24, hopefully I can join you.

If this cycle goes like the last one, I'll be testing on 3rd May at the earliest. Obviously I'm hoping my cycle may be a little shorter but who knows as long as it ends in a :bfp: :happydance:

I feel confident we can do it. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## haj624

Thanks MrsMM!!! I'm going to the doctors tonight so i will let you know what happens.

How is everything going with you?


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies

I'll be testing May 4, that's when AF is due. We sat out a month. DF had to be out of town for work. Had an HSG in Feb that shows only my right tube is open, but it has a 6cm cyst attached to it. So we will see what happens :)


----------



## sharnw

Hello MrsMM :)

Popping over from april, we didnt bd the right time, :sex: 4 days earlier than O :dohh:

GL Ladies xoxox :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies,

*HAJ* how are things, results? I'm good, thanks for asking, just waiting for the ugly AF so we can get HSG and TTC hopefully.:dust:


*ALTAMOM* I believe you will be seeing some dark pink sticky bfp lines soon Hun!:dust:


*SHARNW* that toatlly sucks, especially since somes swimmers can survive for us tp 5 days, but, what it sounds like to me is your LO wants to be a 2013 Baby with no doubt!:dust:


----------



## haj624

I got my blood work back and have mixed feeling. He said I am in fact not ovulating. He also said I have MTHFR. He is putting my on 5mg of folic acid a day for it. So just like anyone of us would do I came home and googled it. Of course recurrent miscarriages and more likely chances of deformities like down syndrome. The doctor hadn't said that to me. So of course now I'm completely freaking out. The doctor had said wheen we were leaving that he is completely confident we will get pregnant but now im worried about actually carrying the baby and any chromosonal deformities that I might pass on. I was feeling really good when I left the doctors until I got home and looked this up. But i went to the doctors a few days lady for a sono and blood work and they told me I'm on the folic acid to help decrease all of the chances of that. They also told me I can officially start my IVF treatment so I started my bc on Friday and my next doctors appt is on the 17th for my water sono. I'm thinking I won't be getting IVF till the end of May so I may have to wait til lthe beginning of June to test


----------



## AltaMom

CD1 today! 2 weeks until Ov... really hate living life in 2 weeks increments ugh!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

AltaMom said:


> CD1 today! 2 weeks until Ov... really hate living life in 2 weeks increments ugh!!!

It's a bit better than my 3 week increments I seem to be having ;) (joking :) ) GL :thumbup:


----------



## AltaMom

onebumpplease said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> CD1 today! 2 weeks until Ov... really hate living life in 2 weeks increments ugh!!!
> 
> It's a bit better than my 3 week increments I seem to be having ;) (joking :) ) GL :thumbup:Click to expand...

I guess it is better than 3 weeks, sorry that you have a longer cycle. It's just the waiting to Ov, then waiting for AF. Hate the chunks of time that life is now divided into.


----------



## onebumpplease

Not at all, although I have longer cycles, last cycle was a killer. Hoping for a shorter more normal cycle around 33ish days rather than 41.

I agree completely Altamom about dividing our life into those chunks. I also get annoyed that I'm wishing my life away. I'm trying to work on that!! GL, hope this cycle is the one that does the deed for you :)


----------



## orchid667

You can put me down for testing May 6th, however I'll be overseas again so may be late reporting in.

GL everyone...


----------



## PepsiChic

Joining May as the witch just got me for April.

Each month this is getting harder, on cycle 7 now. 7 months of bitter disappointment.

Please add me for May 6th.


----------



## Charisse28

AF showed up for me yesterday April 7th so I will be testing on May 6th which is a day before my son's birthday! BABYDUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *OPRCHID667, PEPSICHIC, and CHRISSE28* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## PepsiChic

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *OPRCHID667, PEPSICHIC, and CHRISSE28* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:

Fantastic news! Fingers well and truely crossed for you now your back in the TTC meyhem :hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

Okay, so I'm taking my first dose of Clomid 100mg tonight and as I sat on the couch looking at the pills I thought of how extra special it would be to conceive this month and celebrate my DS's birthday on May 7th and then DH and I's 11th wedding anniversary on May 15th. I got all warm and fuzzy inside, anyway, just a thought.:)

*HOPING AND PRAYER THAT APRIL SHOWERS IN SOME MAY FLOWERS AND LOTS OF BFPS!!!*

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PepsiChic

Im having a very weird period, normaly i dont ever spot, i just suddenly am on really heavey 5-6 days in a row then 1 day of light, then gone again.

This time, started as normal, out of the blue and heavy...was heavy 3 days today its almost stopped....never had such a short period before. not a clue whats going on.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm in :) got Bfp in march but angel baby the week after. So it's CD2. Soooo long til may! 5th testing for me x


----------



## PepsiChic

Nixilix said:


> I'm in :) got Bfp in march but angel baby the week after. So it's CD2. Soooo long til may! 5th testing for me x

Nix im so sorry hunny :hugs: positive thoughts coming your way! xxx fx for you 

afm - my period is now just a really light spotting, also my temp has gone from 97.5 to 98.0 so its begining to climb! getting excited now and also going to try preseed this month was recommended by a friend so i figured we'll give it a shot!


----------



## vaniilla

AF got me today! can I be put for the 19th please? :flower:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Waiting for af, temp didn't just drop today it absolutely plummeted! Oh well onto cycle 4. This will be our month girls. Pma and all that :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies! Comin over from the April thread! MrsMM, could you please put me down for testing May 11? That is my son's 3rd birthday and the day af is due... Would be a lovely day to get a BFP! On cycle #8!


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 :hugs: Im not far behind you, af will meet up with me tomorrow


----------



## taurusmom05

sharn! its bittersweet to see you here! once again we are close in cycles! hooray for testing buddies and hopefully bump buddies this month!

... cycle is 28-31 days typically at this point... just wish I would conceive already!!! lol I am so ready to af to pack her bags and fly outta here so we can get back to business. Using OPKs, preseed, and then continuing my prenatals this month. FX that May brings us lots of FERTILITY and BFPs!!


----------



## sharnw

FINGERS CROSSED for you taurusmom!!

Afm waiting waiting waiting for af tomorrow... I got my pack of clomid and ready to set and go! 


Leave us alone please af ;)


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hi mrsMM! Could you put me down for testing on 17th may please :) thanks


----------



## CherylC3

Hey can I join? I will be testing end April beginning of may so hoping for a load of bfps on this thread...xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

so 2 days of my temp sitting at 98.1 and period completely stopped. watching the days go by now for the right time to be like bunnies.

welcome to everyone joining us here for may, sorry if your coming from April, i did too, good luck this month xxx


----------



## RebeccaLO

Pepsi - just noticed you're using preseed, have you been using it for long?


----------



## PepsiChic

RebeccaLO said:


> Pepsi - just noticed you're using preseed, have you been using it for long?

Im just about to start using it, this will be my first cycle. It as recommended by Angel2010, the cycle she used it she concived. so im crossing my fingers!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im over here now..
2nd may i will be testing only be 9dpo but thats why i usually start
AF will be due 7th x


----------



## calista20

Hi everyone! 

Mrsmm can you put me down for testing May 11th.

I'm back ttc after a month off due to my thyroid levels. hopefully everything is ok now with an up in dosage of my synthroid and we can get that bun in the oven this month!

Can't believe I'll be on cycle 7. Wow! FX!


----------



## PepsiChic

heres my hopeful chat 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd/

what signs should i look out for that will indiciate ovulation?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Pepsi - don you not use opk's? That should help with telling you when you ovulate. I don't think temp alone can tell you until after 
Cd4 for me, what a long wait to ovulating!


----------



## sharnw

Testing on the 14th May MrsMM xx


----------



## PepsiChic

RebeccaLO said:


> Pepsi - don you not use opk's? That should help with telling you when you ovulate. I don't think temp alone can tell you until after
> Cd4 for me, what a long wait to ovulating!

No I dont use OPK's. I know temping doesnt pin point Ovulation till afterwards, but reading your bodys signs can tell you rougly when you are going to. 

i was wondering what signs other people follow, rathern te OPKs, what signs give them the idea they might be ovulating soon?


----------



## angel2010

We used OPKs, cervical position, and cervical mucus changes along with temping.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Yep I generally get ewcm 1-2 days before hand. I only start with the opk's then too


----------



## PepsiChic

angel2010 said:


> We used OPKs, cervical position, and cervical mucus changes along with temping.

I tried the cerival position, but tbh i dont have a clue what im feeling for so i gave up with that.

Bought some preseed and tested it out :haha: didnt realise it was $20 for it owch but still im hopeful it works. 

I had EWCM yesterday and today its watery, BD x2 yesterday for good measure :blush: much to my husbands enjoyment!

forgot to temp yesterday but did it this morning. 

One thing ive noitced is that during period my temp is very low, after it shoots up and then stays even and then after ovulation goes up more, before dropping way low again during period.

is that normal? I thought temps didnt go up before ovulation?


----------



## angel2010

PepsiChic said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> We used OPKs, cervical position, and cervical mucus changes along with temping.
> 
> I tried the cerival position, but tbh i dont have a clue what im feeling for so i gave up with that.
> 
> Bought some preseed and tested it out :haha: didnt realise it was $20 for it owch but still im hopeful it works.
> 
> I had EWCM yesterday and today its watery, BD x2 yesterday for good measure :blush: much to my husbands enjoyment!
> 
> forgot to temp yesterday but did it this morning.
> 
> One thing ive noitced is that during period my temp is very low, after it shoots up and then stays even and then after ovulation goes up more, before dropping way low again during period.
> 
> is that normal? I thought temps didnt go up before ovulation?Click to expand...

I can't really say whats normal, but I think staying steady/low is common during period and after until ovulation. Then there is a temp dip and then a spike. Temp should stay high until af. If you are preg it will stay on the higher side (for your normal bbt) or drop again for af. Are you temping at the same time each day and before you get out of bed?


----------



## PepsiChic

angel2010 said:


> I can't really say whats normal, but I think staying steady/low is common during period and after until ovulation. Then there is a temp dip and then a spike. Temp should stay high until af. If you are preg it will stay on the higher side (for your normal bbt) or drop again for af. Are you temping at the same time each day and before you get out of bed?

Im temping at the same time every day, but it is after I get out of bed. I understand the whole "do it before you get up" thing....but from what ive read as long as your consist with what your doing it still provides fairly accurate stuff. 

for example I get up and sit at my desk to do my temp while my computer is setting up for work. I dont do anything else. so every morning that i temp i do just that and nothing else so the cirumstances i take my temprature in doesnt vary at all....does that make sense?

I tried to do it while in bed...and just plain forgot and then lost the thermometer! :dohh: I think Barry got hold of it and I had to get a new one because i still cant find the damn thing :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Totally makes sense. Since you are being consistent it shouldn't matter. I think it is just about your body's pattern and getting to know changes in your particular cycle. If shooting up after your period is normal for you, then I would look for it to happen every cycle. Sending you lots of :dust: this cycle. Hope that preseed works!!


----------



## PepsiChic

angel2010 said:


> Totally makes sense. Since you are being consistent it shouldn't matter. I think it is just about your body's pattern and getting to know changes in your particular cycle. If shooting up after your period is normal for you, then I would look for it to happen every cycle. Sending you lots of :dust: this cycle. Hope that preseed works!!

phew glad you understood it reading it back made me confused lol.

I didnt temp early enough during my last cycle to see if that was the case, I started temping just after Ovulation and my temp was sitting at 98.0 which is what it is now, then it shot up and then way low for my period which started this cycle, so i have a feeling its "normal" for me. 

FX this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM could you put me down for 8th of may please x hope this cycle is normal last one was only 20days! Xx

:dust: all round xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Can you add me also? Sitting here CD3 and thinking if I go by my longest cycle assuming my body has regulated itself. I'll be testing when AF is due May 17th. Thanks! Hope you see the April/May :bfp:, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya leinzlove I hope you get your bfp too x woohoo let the eggy chase begin xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ditto, Ladie! :hugs: Let May be the month!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi MrsMM, I have my appointment at the IVF centre next week and am hoping to get started on my IVF cycle soon after. Could you put me down for testing in May?

How are you? Good luck and :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *NIXILIX, VANIILLA, TAURUSMOM05, REBECCALO, CHERYLC3, BECYBOO_x, CALISTA20, SHARNW, MRSKG, LEINZLOVE, and HONEYCHEEKS* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


________________________________________________
*AFM...* well, I was gone for a few extra days. Had my HSG on Thursday, all is clear to continue to TTC. I updated my journal so go there for full info disclosure. I am looking forward to be testing this month and also seeing many more of US getting BFPS!!:dust:


----------



## kel21

Hi MrsMM! AF will be due May 15 but I think I'm going to test on the 12th, which just happens to be my birthday!!! I'm hoping for some b-day luck :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!!! I'm on cd 1 and coming to join you.. Don't know if I will be testing this month or not.. Can you put me as a tbd mrsmm?? It all depends if I get to see oh around ov time or not. 

I figure even if I don't get a chance to test I can cheer all of you lovely ladies on!!


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi MrsMM24!!

Well I'm here from the April thread. Can you please add me for May 16th.

I'm not sure whats going on with my cycle now since this time AF showed almost a week late!! :shrug: So for now I'll say May 16th but that may change.

Good luck this cycle ladies!!


----------



## missbabes

Can you place me down for the 18th please MRSMM?

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## haj624

I went to the doctors this morning for our sonohystogram and everything came back good. He said the cysts is still there but its so little he doesn't see it being a problem. Then we had our IVF class. DH and I learned how to do all the shots. All of my injectibles are being delivered today and we are picking up anything oral tonight. Soooo as of right now here are my following dates of things going on:

Today-Starting Lupron
4/22-Stop BC
4/26-Uterine Mapping
5/4-Baseline Sono and Bloodwork and possibly starting Stims if everything is a-ok.

They said we are looking for retrival somewhere around the 16/17/18 (Only a month away). Then they will decide on a 3-5 day transfer and then transfer and 2 weeks later I go in for my beta. So fingers crossed in a little over a month I'll be a mommy!!!

Only thing that was a little disheartening today was they said they were going to freeze the embryos and I wasnt aware how much that cost. Its another $1800...that I'm not sure we can cough up in a month. You don't have to have the embryos frozen do you? 

But on an exciting note I will definitely be testing in May...the date is just tbd due to when transfer and retrival are.


----------



## 28329

Hi MrsMM, I was hoping not to be here. I mean that in the best way possible. We experienced our loss a week ago and although I have no sex drive we are hoping to try again this cycle. I'm unsure of when I will ovulate or when af is due but can you put me down for the 13th please? Judging on past cycles when I had my other 2 losses I should be late then so we'll know either way. I wish everyone luck and hope that none of you go through what me and DF are going through. Let's see some january 2013 babies!


----------



## RebeccaLO

28329 said:


> Hi MrsMM, I was hoping not to be here. I mean that in the best way possible. We experienced our loss a week ago and although I have no sex drive we are hoping to try again this cycle. I'm unsure of when I will ovulate or when af is due but can you put me down for the 13th please? Judging on past cycles when I had my other 2 losses I should be late then so we'll know either way. I wish everyone luck and hope that none of you go through what me and DF are going through. Let's see some january 2013 babies!

Sorry for your loss, I can only hope your next bean is a sticky one. Fingers crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## PepsiChic

28329 Im sorry for your loss, I too have been in that awful situation *hugs* i hope you get an extra sticky bean this time around


----------



## PepsiChic

is anyone able to make sense of my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

They gave a predicted ovulation day of tomorrow but i dont seem to have any signs, my temp hasnt dropped at all, and no CM yesterday or today . :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *28329, MISSBABES, BUTTERFLY22, SKEET9924, and KEL21* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*28329* you know as I posted on the other thread, that I am totally saddened to see you here! :hugs:The only comfort I have is that you are in TTC again and I have no doubt that you will see sticky dark pink BFP lines this time! And We will be bump buddies!:dust:


*HAJ624* I wish I could answer that, but right now I am not as familair with IVF, and am not sure if you have to freeze, I hope you do find out the answers and if you need to freeze, that you can find a way to get that money Hun!:dust:

________________________________________________
*AFM...* sorry that I have to keep dropping off each day ladies, soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, I'm hopefully Ovulating, and work has been super busy. Don't ever think that I forgot about any of you, I am here. I will likely be gone for the weekend, but will be back to you all on Monday! I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I dont know if May will be feasible for IVF. I'll be a max of 10 days past transfer so i think it might be a little early.


----------



## kel21

PepsiChic said:


> is anyone able to make sense of my chart?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> They gave a predicted ovulation day of tomorrow but i dont seem to have any signs, my temp hasnt dropped at all, and no CM yesterday or today . :shrug:

That is a tough one! Are you using opk's too? With your temp going up today, maybe you o'd yesterday? Gl, I'll be stalking you!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Haj - I am hoping that I have my IVF cycle in May too. And as for freezing embryos, it is just for the sake of use in next cycle if for any reason the first round of IVF fails. It is not an absolute necessity to do. If you find it hard to put your money for freezing of embies, you might also want to find out what the costs would be if you had to do another cycle (I really hope none of us have to do that). Chart out what works best for you and you might as well opt not to freeze embryos. You deserve to get your BFP in the very first cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Brandybump

Hello this is my 2nd month ttc, I'm hoping for bfp on the 18th May fx! 
Baby dust to all!!
:baby:


----------



## PepsiChic

ok so my chart now has a HUGE dip in it...could today be my Ovulation day?!

eek im excited!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo I sure hope you are ovulating. Get busy!!


----------



## girlinyork

Can you put me in for the 2nd? I really wanted an April BFP but looks like it won't happen. But a May BFP will :)


----------



## 28329

So sorry to see you here girlinyork. You'll get your flashies this time.


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you 28329. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating now. Trying to get my OH to come doink me :D x


----------



## 28329

Oh come on OH, a girl has needs :) My DF had a huge smile on his face when I told him we have ewcm, he now knows we're on everyday bedtime adult play until 1dpo. Lucly lucky men.


----------



## luna_19

I'm in for May, feeling sad right now, really thought we would get our new year's jelly bean but I guess it wasn't meant to be

hoping we finally see a bfp for both our birthdays this month!

tentative test date is May 18


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies thought I would officially join now Ovulation has been confirmed.

Mrsmm I will be testing from 1st May officially as I will be 10dpo so looks like we will be testing at the same time again. Good luck hun.

A bit about me, this cycle is my first following a miscarriage in March we decided to go for it straight away and not wait for af. Got a positive opk and cbfm peak on friday, ovulation confirmed yesterday. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Nixilix

Pretty sure I o'd last night as had pains and ewcm from Thursday - Friday. DTD fri nght and sat night so hope that's enough.

Will start testing on Monday 30th!


----------



## PepsiChic

my temp is up from 97.5 to 98.4! Im really thinking that was my o'day "lucky" dip. 

now the wait truely begins again.


----------



## Nixilix

And I saw two rainbows yesterday so maybe thg means I'll have rainbow twins x


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! I've come over from the April thread. Ov happened a little later than expected, so I think I'll either test on the 30th of April or the 3rd of May. Or maybe both, if AF doesn't show first. :) Would you mind putting me down for the 3rd?


----------



## onebumpplease

So my update, I had an extremely long cycle last time around which made me think I might not O till today, however I was much luckier, I O'd two weeks ago, but got a BFN today and AF is imminent.

Soooo I am hoping for a similarly short cycle, aiming for a May testing date of 22nd. I so hope this is possible for me, am feeling very negative today, but I'm sure I'll be much more positive as my cycle continues. 

Good Luck ladies. x


----------



## Mrskg

28329 so sorry for you losses I pray you get your sticky rainbow soon xxx


----------



## MelanieFaith

Hi ladies! 
I thought April was my month, but the witch got me almost an entire week late. I was driving myself nuts with all those late BFN's! 
Anyway, I'll be ovulating during the first week of may, so I'll be testing at the end of the month, probably around the 20th. 
Good luck everyone, let's get :bfp:


----------



## Butterfly22

MelanieFaith said:


> Hi ladies!
> I thought April was my month, but the witch got me almost an entire week late. I was driving myself nuts with all those late BFN's!
> Anyway, I'll be ovulating during the first week of may, so I'll be testing at the end of the month, probably around the 20th.
> Good luck everyone, let's get :bfp:

The same thing happened to me in April. So frustrating!
Hope we get our BFP in May! Good luck hun!!


----------



## Kenyanite

Hey everybody,can i join in too? i will be testing mid may or maybe not.been burned afew times with positives that turn negative a day before my af arrives,so this time hopefully am gonna wait.i gotta a good feeling this month,but then again when dont i....my doctor called the last two chemicals...wishing everyone
:dust:
watching one born every minute UK and wishing its me...


----------



## Mrskg

butterfly an melanie same thing happened to me in november then i got my bfp next cycle x unfortunately ended in mc but thats another story x i was opposite this month af came 5 days early on cd20 blah put that behind me an hoping it'll be 5th time lucky for me x

kenyanite sorry for your losses sending you lots of :dust: for a may bfp x i love obem x

tomorrow will be 1 yr since i got my first angels bfp x if someone had told me what a rollercoaster of a year it would be id have run a mile from this ttc journey x but im still here an still trying im sure i will get my rainbow soon xxx

:dust: all round xx


----------



## Meera

Hi ladies.. I would like to join the may testing. My period is due on may 6th so probably I'll be testing on 6 th.In My previous cycles I use to start testing one week before the date and it left me dissappointing. Hopefully this month is the month!!:thumbup:


Baby dust to all


My history:

4th cycle of clomid 150 mg and an hcg injection


----------



## Mrskg

hi meera im going to try my very hardest not to test early this month as well x bfn's are rubbish an when you spend half the day looking at it at every angle lol its just a waste of time x good thing this month is ive no tests in house now just need to keep it that way x :dust:


----------



## Kenyanite

Mrskg said:


> butterfly an melanie same thing happened to me in november then i got my bfp next cycle x unfortunately ended in mc but thats another story x i was opposite this month af came 5 days early on cd20 blah put that behind me an hoping it'll be 5th time lucky for me x
> 
> kenyanite sorry for your losses sending you lots of :dust: for a may bfp x i love obem x
> 
> tomorrow will be 1 yr since i got my first angels bfp x if someone had told me what a rollercoaster of a year it would be id have run a mile from this ttc journey x but im still here an still trying im sure i will get my rainbow soon xxx
> 
> :dust: all round xx

MrsKg :dust:to you..your rainbows coming soon...lets pray this is our year..


----------



## Happy7

Hi everyone :). This is my first cycle off of BC but I am still hoping for a BFP. AF isnt due until May 3-4th. Im currently only 4 dpo but I will admit I am soo soo soo tired lately :/ GL to everyone else ^__^


----------



## PepsiChic

welcome everyone who joined us, FX'd we all get a 2013 baby! 

Looking at my chart (in sig) Im woried we didnt BD at the corrct times, I tried to follow my cm and temp signs but looking on it now the two days I was dry before Ovulation would of ben ideal rather then the times my CM was wet before those 2 days.

UGH!


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...May ends only a week after when my transfer should be so i probably wont be testing till June...let me know when a June thread comes up!!!

Thanks for all of your support!!!


----------



## echo

Hello all! 
MrsMM, I come to your threads for a reason, you are a strong and wonderful host. Thank you.
I don't have to postpone ttc! Yay! I waived some vaccines. However, I have been slacking and not temping or checking cp. Starting tomorrow, cd 15, I will. No o yet, so I should still get a good chart. Just bought some opk's. Just took my little pile of fertility aids (vitex, maca, raspberry leaf, blood builder, b6, and flax oil). Yuck. I hate taking pills. But I will *try* to be more consistent. I had my physical and I am in perfect health, no thyroid issue, no any issue. Now time to make my appt for the gyn. 
May will be a great month. I haven't o'd yet, so I have no testing date yet. Last cycle was 56 days, hoping this one is more normal. I'll keep you posted.
How is everyone?


----------



## kel21

TheEternal said:


> Mh, thought I o'd yesterday, but no temp rise, temp even dropped a little.. :wacko: does a temp rise always occur once ovulation has happened?

Yes, it does. Some people can get the o pain before they o, so maybe today is your day! GL!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im ment to O today really can someone look at my chart
and see if it looks good :D my temp is really
high so im hoping that is O and tomorrow i will get crosshairs!
i hope :lol:


----------



## debzie

Pepsichick I still think your timing is good, those swimmers need fertile cm to travel so its best that you dtd when you are wet or have ewcm. See that you have been using preseed too. Good luck hun.

Beckyboo I think O day is today so get bding.

Eternal I still think your temps are way low for ovulation I think you are still oestrogen dominant at the moment LH surge can also drop temp further so I think ovulation is near. s long as you have fertile cm your still in the game.

Hello other ladies.


----------



## TheEternal

Ok, thanks for your answers, ladies.. I'll have to see what my temp is like tomorrow..


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> Im ment to O today really can someone look at my chart
> and see if it looks good :D my temp is really
> high so im hoping that is O and tomorrow i will get crosshairs!
> i hope :lol:

that looks like O... as long as your temps stay up tomorrow you should have your crosshairs!!


----------



## lilyV

Please put me down for May 21st, thanks!!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hi MrsMM, unfortunately I'm back for another cycle. Testing on May 30th this time, and not a day sooner.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mrskg

1dpo let the countdown begin x hoping for strength to not test early xxx

Gl everyone let it rain bfps xxx


----------



## TheEternal

Well temp still low. :nope:guess i'm not ovulating this month..


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tad confused..
I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH
but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 im abit confused as iv had like
watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. ... whats going on!
I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
im confused why im getting + opk's still


----------



## PepsiChic

Becyboo I'd be BD'ing just incase


So FF says my chances are "good" must remember to BD more to get a higher chance!
says due date would be Jan 12th 2013 
3DPO...


----------



## girlinyork

PepsiChic said:


> Becyboo I'd be BD'ing just incase
> 
> 
> So FF says my chances are "good" must remember to BD more to get a higher chance!
> says due date would be Jan 12th 2013 and testing date the 10th May.
> 
> 3DPO...

We have the same potential due date :D


----------



## kel21

Becyboo__x said:


> Tad confused..
> I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
> as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH
> but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
> another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
> and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 im abit confused as iv had like
> watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
> iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. ... whats going on!
> I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
> im confused why im getting + opk's still

You can get pos opk's for a few days sometimes! Not sure why, but it happens! GL!


----------



## immy11

Hello everyone! I'll be testing on the 26th this month. I hope this is a lucky thread and there are lots of bfp's in May.. Happy humping girls :) GL!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I would love to hop on this thread! I will be testing on May 8th, had positive OPK yesterday afternoon and this morning.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks ladies 
im very confused as i got watery and ewcm over the weekend
and its now lotion like white :shrug: so its not fertile cm we BD 
all over the weekend anyway so we are covered .. were going to
tonight and tomorrow just incase now but :shrug: iv got another 
+ now darker then the control lol made me even more confused but
im sure we can't miss it now as weve covered most days so far :lol:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *BRANDYBUNP, GIRLINYORK, LUNA_19, THEETERNAL, DEBZIE, DBZ34, MELANIEFAITH, KENYANITE, MEERA, HAPPY7, ECHO, LILYV, BABYHOPES., IMMY11, and VIETMAMSIE* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*PEPSICHIC* definitely was an OV on Saturday. Temps are looking good! FXD!:dust:


*HAJ624* no worries, Hun, June goes up this afternoon, so I will see you over there! Link will be posted on the front page here!:dust:


*THEETERNAL* yes, after you have a big dip, the temps to follow will start with one that is .03 higher and continue to rise and stay far above that dip. GL FXD!:dust:


*DEBZIE* yes, we are on the same date again, YAY! This is going to be the first step in us being Bump Buddies!!:dust:


*ECHO* thank you sooo much for that. These threads have actually helped to keep my strength going since my 1st MC in July '11. Being able to encourage and then see all of you get those BFPs and the happiness that you feel, keeps me going!:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* definitely BD stay covered, sometimes the charts can be confusing with just one tiny mistep on documenting. GL FXD!:dust:


*GIRLINYORK and PEPSICHIC* I will be due one day behind you... 1.13.12:dust:
________________________________________________
*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks MrsMM :) I'm not on the front page? x


----------



## PepsiChic

MrsMM24 said:


> *PEPSICHIC* definitely was an OV on Saturday. Temps are looking good! FXD!:dust:

:happydance: Thanks for your support! first month of temping where i got to see ovulation...it makes it strangely more exciting looking at the chart!



MrsMM24 said:

> *GIRLINYORK and PEPSICHIC* I will be due one day behind you... 1.13.12:dust:

:hugs: fingers crossed! GL ladies!


----------



## Dani402

I'll be testing on May 3rd, too!


----------



## immy11

Everything's looking good for you MrsMM!! Can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## blessed2012

Hi MrsMM...can you put me down to test on the 19th?
Good luck, FX'd, and :dust: to all of us ladies!! Now let's see some BFP's!!


----------



## Tristan

I am 1 dpo today....testing on May 7th. This was my first month using OPK so I am hoping and praying we timed it just right!


----------



## Nixilix

4dpo... Dragging!


----------



## girlinyork

Tell me about it! I am dying to pee on something


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Nixilix

I wouldnt think it would be - was af normal? did you test positive at all? With ectopic HCG would still be produced if the embryo was growing and would show on a test. And i think brown Prune looking colour blood is common and from what i have heard the pain is EXCRUCIATING. 

As i said - i wouldnt think it is - but i dont know! But there would have to be some hcg in your system


----------



## Nixilix

girlinyork said:


> Tell me about it! I am dying to pee on something

its so boring! Waiting to o is boring but then as I o early it is usually upon me when af finishes but this side of O is just nothing!


----------



## Nixilix

The Eternal - have your temps been correct this month?


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## girlinyork

Yes, they would be up with an ectopic. You'll probably find the pain is your ovaries getting ready to release an egg :)


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## echo

Pos opk yesterday and today. Going to set my testing date for May 10th.
Thank you!


----------



## 28329

No positive opk yet for me. But I've heard that after a loss a positive opk doesn't always happen. I'm on cd 14 today and we will just keep bd and hope for the best. Good luck to each and every one of you.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I don't see my name on the list (I posted yesterday) but would love to Join. 

Update: My OPK tests and Temps show that I O'ed yesterday, So I'm officially 1dpo. I'm feeling really good about this month. It's the first month I have been charting and temping so i know we DTD at the right time. 

Today I am feeling fine. I know it's pretty early to SS, BUT>>>> I had gas and felt bloated all afternoon. I rarely get gas, and can't trace it back to anything I ate.

How is everyone else holding out?


----------



## immy11

Oops I miscalculated, my period is due on the 22nd so that's when I should be testing thanks


----------



## PepsiChic

4dpo...could this go any slower?!

my temp has gone up some more today. just watching the days go by.


----------



## Happy7

Even though this is my first month of TRYING it seems like the waiting and testing, temping, peeing etc is like a full time job lol :)


----------



## kel21

Happy7 said:


> Even though this is my first month of TRYING it seems like the waiting and testing, temping, peeing etc is like a full time job lol :)

LOL You've got that right! But don't forget all the computer time too!


----------



## Nixilix

Me too Pepsi!!


----------



## debzie

28329 said:


> No positive opk yet for me. But I've heard that after a loss a positive opk doesn't always happen. I'm on cd 14 today and we will just keep bd and hope for the best. Good luck to each and every one of you.

Looks like we are in the same boat ttc straight after loss. I did not get my positive opk until cd 25 hun so hold on, I usually ov cd 13-18. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh debzie, I'm so sorry for your loss. I usualy ovulate cd 13-16. My opk was significantly darker this evening but not nowhere near positive. I think I may start temping again from tomorrow, just in case I miss my surge and don't catch the right days.


----------



## Nixilix

There Is a lot of us ttc after a loss this month :( this makes me sad!


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun and I am sorry to hear your news too. I have not started tempting stopped the cycle I got my bfp. Have you had a negative hpt yet? think once the hcg is out of your system then your temps are fairly reliable. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

I haven't done a hpt since I was 4+5, 4 days before the loss. My lines never got very dark so I don't think my numbers were very high. I'll give temping a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## Nixilix

That's what happened to me.. Positive tests for 1 week but no real progression so kinda saw it coming. Let's hope we get super sticky ones this
Month x


----------



## 28329

Nixilix said:


> There Is a lot of us ttc after a loss this month :( this makes me sad!

It is very sad and difficult being in this situation. Maybe we'll see lots of sticky bfp's after a loss. That'll clear the rain clouds. Won't stop us worrying though. I hope to see your bfp very soon.


----------



## PepsiChic

big big HUGS to all those ttcal xxx


----------



## danni2kids

MrsMM could you put me down for the 4th?


----------



## Mrskg

Here's to all the rainbows after the rain :thumbup:

Makes me think of this x

Everyone wants happiness
No one want pain
But you can't have a rainbow 
Without a little rain xxx

:dust: all round xxx


----------



## 28329

Well, its 2:30am and DF fell asleep so no action for me tonight. And to top it all off he's taken up the whole bed snoring his head off!!


----------



## kel21

I have one of those! Bed hog, and somehow he always ends up on my pillow! Makes me mad (I like my pillow cold!) I just yank my pillow out from under his head or push him till he moves. :haha:


----------



## 28329

I usually poke my DF in the head until he turns over. :haha: He's bad these days. I only fall asleep through sheer exhaution! And he grinds his teeth. There's nothing worse.


----------



## Happy7

28329 said:


> And to top it all off he's taken up the whole bed snoring his head off!!

My DB snores so LOUDLY :dohh: Its horrible lol

SN: Wasnt sure where to ask this but has anyone (while in the tww) had very strange dreams? The last two night I have had weird dreams. they werent nightmares but the werent sunshine and rainbows either :nope:. Both times I woke up in the middle of the night feeling like I could cry. I was just curious if anyone else experienced this or if its just me? :shrug:


----------



## 28329

Vivid and strange dreams are common in pregnancy. After my bfp last cycle I was having crazy dreams. Its a hormone thing. Hope it leads to your bfp.


----------



## Happy7

Thank you and I hope so too :). Hopefully its not a reoccurring thing :/ Im not sure how many nights I can do emotional dreaming before my bf thinks im insane


----------



## 28329

If you're preggo I suggest you try to get used to it :haha: I had very strange dreams and although I'm no longer preggo I'm still having them. Not nice but they no longer get to me.


----------



## debzie

I too get really vivid intense dreams when pregnant fingers crossed its a good sign.


----------



## PepsiChic

5DPO - temp still rising.
Feeling - exhausted! got woken up at 6am and didnt get back to sleep, also restless cant sit still, and thirsty - ive lost count of how many glasses of water ive had this morning!

oh and my head hurts but i think thats because im exhausted. i always get headaches when im tired :( think i will nap later. today is my day off afterall!


----------



## echo

I hope I am ovulating....Very positive opk today, darkest of the past 3 days. I'm using fmu, because the box says to, but I wonder if that is why they come out so dark for so long? If the pattern sticks, I'll get positives tomorrow and Sat too. Temp rose today, by .22, kind of a big rise. We'll see what it does tomorrow, but I'll be on a different schedule tomorrow. I'm working overnight tonight :/ As long as I get 3-4 hours of uninterrupted sleep, a temp is usable, right?


----------



## Wanting3

Hi MrsMM can you add me for May7th? I am excited to find this website and this thread. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Grihababy

Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month . 
Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious


----------



## faith2bmum

Hiya ladies! Please can you add me for 3rd may, so excited for this month it's our first month trying in over a year since mc and I feel like this is my month!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi All! Coming over from April - I'm so sorry to see ladies here after losses, big HUGS...

This is cycle 10 of TTC#2 (i haven't changed my ticker yet)...I really hope this is the month for us all!

MrsMM - Will you please put me down to test on the 19th?

Thanks!!


----------



## danni2kids

MRSMM can you add me to the 4th please.


----------



## Grihababy

Hey mrsMM can u add me for the 1st please :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi every one, just waiting to Ov.... Do ya'l think i should class this as full fern on FF??? Or not quite yet??...
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









010.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









011.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









012.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherry263

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'll be testing May 4, that's when AF is due. We sat out a month. DF had to be out of town for work. Had an HSG in Feb that shows only my right tube is open, but it has a 6cm cyst attached to it. So we will see what happens :)

I will also be testing on may 4th as that would be the day of my expected period.Hi AltaMom...can i be ur testing buddy? :)


----------



## Nixilix

Who's testing soon?!!! I'm holding back :) its killing me!!


----------



## DiscoRia

This is my first tww and I'm chomping at the bit already!! I'm going to test on the 2nd of May, there is no way I can test earlier because I'll be out of town and will purposefully leave my tests behind so there will be no temptation!


----------



## Hazel28

I am testing on the 2nd may. Really don't think I will get a BFP but here's to hoping. I need a buddy too. X


----------



## debzie

Im 6dpo and tested this morning I have Just got my bfn from my miscarriage a few days ago so cannot get out of the habit of checking. Guess I am proof that you can get a LH surge with HCG still in your system. I must now stop testing.


----------



## girlinyork

debzie said:


> Im 6dpo and tested this morning I have Just got my bfn from my miscarriage a few days ago so cannot get out of the habit of checking. Guess I am proof that you can get a LH surge with HCG still in your system. I must now stop testing.

Hey cycle buddy :) Are you going to wait until AF is late to test? My breasts are so sore I'm on the verge of cutting them off with a bread knife :cry:


----------



## 28329

:hi: ladies. I got my positive opk yesterday so I'm so close! Good luck to those close to testing.


----------



## Happy7

I think I may test the 2nd or the 4th. Af is due the 3rd so I will hopefully be able to hold off until then O_O.


----------



## Happy7

28329 said:


> :hi: ladies. I got my positive opk yesterday so I'm so close! Good luck to those close to testing.

:happydance:GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:​


----------



## Babybaba

Hey honey...

Can I be added please!

My period is due for 8th May, so that will be my official test date

:)

( disclaimer! LOL Ill sooooo be testing before that! Hahahaha I'm surprised I haven't started testing already! Lol)

Baby dust to everyone xoxoxo


----------



## Jazzy85

Hi thr.. I got a BFN yesterday. Last month my AF was on April 1st so planning to test again on May 1st. Hoping its a BFP. Pls wish me luck.


----------



## Mrskg

Looks like a lot of us testing first week in may x just ordered 10 hpts hope that's the last I'll have to buy xxx

Good luck an loads of baby :dust: everyone xxx


----------



## kel21

Hey, I am down for testing on the 12th but I ended up o'ing way early. So can you please move my testing day to the 7th? Thanks!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Marking my place, the witch got my this morning. I'm due to ov on the 16th so my test date will be the 30th. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## echo

I worked the overnight last night, so no temp or opk this am. Going to try to get some sleep, then see. Boobs are sore, and have some pinching on the left, so I think I may have o'd. Def going with a 5/10 test date. Hope we bd'd enough. We were on an e/o schedule, except yesterday...<yawn> good night (morning).


----------



## girlinyork

Echo, your chart link doesn't work x


----------



## 28329

ickle pand said:


> Marking my place, the witch got my this morning. I'm due to ov on the 16th so my test date will be the 30th.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

So sorry to see you over here. I hope this cycle is the lucky one for you. :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah agreed - sorry your here ickle but good to see you :)


----------



## Nixilix

Might start testing tomorrow!!!!! :)


----------



## 28329

So exciting. Good luck nix.


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont test before AF is due only after, testing early and getting BFN just make my depression worsen.

so I'm holding out! Af due on the 5th, so im testing may 6th! 

6DPO - temp STILL rising! check out my chart! 

last month it shot up but then got lower untill AF came and then went really low. This time its going up every day. Really hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## kel21

Nice raise Pepsi!!

Sorry to see you here Loro! I was still following you in the april thread hoping you got your bfp! :hugs:

So if my temps stay raised tomorrow ff will give me crosshairs at cd9. I am still poas, yesterday smu was a very near pos again. Then throughout the day it got lighter and was barley there 9pm last night. Took on smu today and was very nearly pos again! WTH? This cycle is crazy! Yesterday I had some very painful o pain on left and right side! Usually I only get it on the right, so am hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## Happy7

Question.https://*****************/confused-smiley-17471.gif
I was supposed to ovulate either the 18-19th which puts me at possibly 8-9 dpo, however this morning I had light clear discharge and as this last time there was slightly more. Is this normal, or am I ovulating later than expected?https://*****************/confused-smiley-17432.gif


----------



## kel21

Happy7 said:


> Question.https://*****************/confused-smiley-17471.gif
> I was supposed to ovulate either the 18-19th which puts me at possibly 8-9 dpo, however this morning I had light clear discharge and as this last time there was slightly more. Is this normal, or am I ovulating later than expected?https://*****************/confused-smiley-17432.gif

Sometimes you can get another patch of fertile cm! Do you use opk's or temp? How do you know you already o'd?


----------



## Happy7

I bought some FRER Opks and only 2 out of the 5 worked with showing any lines. However I had the cm a few days before my iphone app calculated my ovulation. I usually also get pains in my right side around my ov time and I also had those. This is technically my first full month off bcp, so maybe its my body regulating. Idk I just have never had cm twice and this late in the month. I ordered some internet cheapies just in case. https://*****************/afraid-smiley-9553.gif


----------



## kel21

Happy7 said:


> I bought some FRER Opks and only 2 out of the 5 worked with showing any lines. However I had the cm a few days before my iphone app calculated my ovulation. I usually also get pains in my right side around my ov time and I also had those. This is technically my first full month off bcp, so maybe its my body regulating. Idk I just have never had cm twice and this late in the month. I ordered some internet cheapies just in case. https://*****************/afraid-smiley-9553.gif

Aaahhh. I have read that coming off bcp will mess with you cycle for like 6 months or more!


----------



## 28329

I came off bcp in june 2011 and my cycles never settled until november/december. BUT, I also had fertile cm in my tww before my bfp last cycle. Trying not to excite you or burst your bubble. :haha:


----------



## DBZ34

Temps are still up this morning and I've had a more symptoms today than usual...but I think I'm just having a progesterone spike. I actually feel pretty out at the moment, but you never know...One more week to go before I test. :)


----------



## echo

girlinyork said:


> Echo, your chart link doesn't work x

Thanks, I meant to take that off until I could figure out whats wrong with my ff account. I can log into it, but I don't pay for service and all my data has disappeared. Luckily I'm also using countdowntopregnancy.

I didn't sleep enough this am to temp. See whats up tomorrow, but I am 99% sure I ovulated yesterday, which countdowntopregnancy also has listed as o date. Evening. 

So...yay...in the tww and with a 32 day cycle! Got to love the small stuff.


----------



## PepsiChic

echo said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Echo, your chart link doesn't work x
> 
> Thanks, I meant to take that off until I could figure out whats wrong with my ff account. I can log into it, but I don't pay for service and all my data has disappeared. Luckily I'm also using countdowntopregnancy.
> 
> I didn't sleep enough this am to temp. See whats up tomorrow, but I am 99% sure I ovulated yesterday, which countdowntopregnancy also has listed as o date. Evening.
> 
> So...yay...in the tww and with a 32 day cycle! Got to love the small stuff.Click to expand...

was it a new account? I know that a lot fo the VIP stuff you have as a trial for the first month and then it goes taking any vip data with it.

if you click ont he sahre link under your chart and use the bbcode you can paste it iny our signature to create a link


----------



## girlinyork

Pepsi, I'm 6dpo too. My temps are on a steady rise too. Hopefully this is it for us :)


----------



## Happy7

28329 said:


> I came off bcp in june 2011 and my cycles never settled until november/december. BUT, I also had fertile cm in my tww before my bfp last cycle. Trying not to excite you or burst your bubble. :haha:

Thanks  Yeah I missed pills last month and it took just the two days I was off for my body to ovulate (so says my dr) so I am hoping a full month of bd will do the trick hehe :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Well, if not either way you're left with a sore lady garden. That's a lot of bedtime adult fun :haha: good luck. X


----------



## PepsiChic

7DPO - temp still rising. 

Feels like my emotional rollar coaster is being drawn out on a graph....the little train reaching the top and its gonna shoot down the other side.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Hello all you lovely May testers... I'm popping in to join you too.

Testing date will be May 14th :) and no early tests this cycle!!!


----------



## Nixilix

7dpo.... Zzzzzz


----------



## 28329

Nix, wake up! You might miss a symptom :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Haha as if!!!!! My bbs are sore but only because my 14 month old gt a bit grabby in the bath! No, honestly no symptoms here. Not 1. Defo testing tomorrow tho!


----------



## taurusmom05

i have a ton of catching up to do! i have been SO busy lately!

got my positive OPK on CD 17... BD'd on CD15, 17, and 19 (today) hopefully that was enough! I wanted to BD on CD18 but it just didnt happen. hope my odds are still good this cycle...Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## 28329

No symptoms can be a good thing. Hope to see a bfp. Don't blame your LO, they really are sore. Like preggo sore. He he.


----------



## 28329

taurusmom05 said:


> i have a ton of catching up to do! i have been SO busy lately!
> 
> got my positive OPK on CD 17... BD'd on CD15, 17, and 19 (today) hopefully that was enough! I wanted to BD on CD18 but it just didnt happen. hope my odds are still good this cycle...Good luck to everyone this month!

I'm so sorry to see you in the may testing thread. But also happy to see you :) best of luck hun.


----------



## Happy7

Do both of your bbs hurt or just one? Mine are sore but its kind of like they alternate. One will hurt at one time and later the other will act up. https://*****************/confused-smiley-17505.gif


----------



## TeAmo

Hello!!

I will be testing officially on the 7th May! OMG. :thumbup:

However, I will without a shadow of doubt in my mind be sneaking in some earlier ones as I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to POAS! 

:help:

xx


----------



## debzie

Welcome new ladies sorry you found your way here. This month we will see thw most bfps. 

7 dpo too ladies and as always mother nature is giving me a tonne of pregnancy/progesterone symptoms. I think I would rather have none. 

Ss today ( clears throat)
Tonnes of creamy cm
Sore boobs both of them and getting hot this evening
Increased appetite
Nausea 
Fatigue bordering on feeling sedated
Irritability.
Headache just like a hangover type bit have not touched a. drop.
Metalic taste. 

Arghhh wonder what I get tomorrow.


----------



## DiscoRia

So it's been 4 days since I saw ewcm (just one day of it this cycle) and I've had twinges ever since that day. I've also got a bunch of other progesterone related symptoms which aren't in line with my ususal pms, but the strangest one for me at the moment is utter lack of sore boobs! 

Where are they? I am waiting in anticipation but hopefully this is a GOOD sign :D fx'd!!

ETA: Also, have loads of creamy cm, loads more than usual, to the point where I wondered if I was getting a second round of egcm and had to go check!


----------



## echo

Major mood swings... :/
Still positive opk? Weird. I swear, I've ovulated already. Why do I get so many positives? Could it be my fmu? Should I not use fmu?

Disco, I hope your lack of boob soreness is a great sign!


----------



## PepsiChic

I didnt get symptoms with my first pregancy until i couldnt keep my head out of the toilet - and then when i did realize i was 15 weeks along. didnt get sore bbs till much further on, so im not symptom spotting as i probably wouldnt have any to spot! lol


----------



## Happy7

PepsiChic said:


> I didnt get symptoms with my first pregancy until i couldnt keep my head out of the toilet - and then when i did realize i was 15 weeks along. didnt get sore bbs till much further on, so im not symptom spotting as i probably wouldnt have any to spot! lol

With my first pregnancy I had sore bbs and that was my only symptom until I was almost 8 weeks or so. However I knew I was pg but I was in major denial :nope:


----------



## sharnw

Cd14 an got +++ Opk!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## echo

I wish there was a like button.


----------



## Babybaba

Sharnw I'm hoping you will get your bfp Hun!!! The clomid is working it's magic for you!! Fingers crossed for you Hun xxx


To everybody getting ready to test I'm sending you lots of baby dust!, and those gearing up to O lots of spermy/eggy/baby dust! Hehehe


This two is killllinnggg me!!!!!
Wish it would hurry up!!! Lol

Xx


----------



## sharnw

Babybaba thank you :) :flow:


----------



## TeAmo

babybaba said:


> this two is killllinnggg me!!!!!
> Wish it would hurry up!!! Lol
> 
> xx

ditto!


----------



## MizzKoffel

I am 6dpo. Testing early on the 5th as it is dh's birthday. Pretty sure I may have implanted on 4dpo. But I'm gonna test starting the 5th and every other day til I get my bfp or AF. Not due for AF until the 15th at the earliest. Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Argh... with my last pregnancy i got nausea in my 2ww then i got
a :bfp: at 9dpo... iv been sick yesterday (i never ever be sick) .. and
now iv got nausea not been able to eat much and only drink water .. same
as last time .. not getting my hopes up but seems odd i think.. 

im either 6dpo or 7dpo by looks of my chart its looking i O'ed early 4dpo 
if thats even possible but i had a dip anyway.. going to test tomorrow instead
of 2nd i think not expecting anything but i have lots of IC's lol


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hi everyone!!! I'm testing on the 1st or 2nd if AF stays away that long! I'm already late but am waiting to test. Temps are through the roof but trying not to get too excited. :)


----------



## TeAmo

Sounds promising Becy! 

Mandy... you cannot post that and not expect me to say :test::test::test::test:

PLEASE! x


----------



## sharnw

I think Im Ov'ing today :wohoo:
Had some little O pains yesterday, and my temp went down again :D bring on the tww!


----------



## PepsiChic

8DPO - temps shot up some more today! 99.1F highest temp ive recorded yet! had a very strong desire for M&M's last night so sent husband out at midnight to get some!

Q: is creamy CM a good or bad sign during 2WW? Dont remember having any last month last 2 days and today noticed a fair amount of it...worried its a bad sign :(

can the 5th of May please hurry up.


----------



## 28329

PepsiChic said:


> 8DPO - temps shot up some more today! 99.1F highest temp ive recorded yet! had a very strong desire for M&M's last night so sent husband out at midnight to get some!
> 
> Q: is creamy CM a good or bad sign during 2WW? Dont remember having any last month last 2 days and today noticed a fair amount of it...worried its a bad sign :(
> 
> can the 5th of May please hurry up.

Everyone is different. I always have creamy cm in my tww but last cycle I had it in abundance before my bfp. Good luck.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

If af is not here tomorrow morning and my temps haven't dipped then I'm going to test with fmu. I just don't think I can wait til the second! Anyone else testing?


----------



## Happy7

mandy_grovie1 said:


> If af is not here tomorrow morning and my temps haven't dipped then I'm going to test with fmu. I just don't think I can wait til the second! Anyone else testing?

*MEEEE!* :flower: My ic are supposed to be here today or tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## debzie

I too always have creamy cm after ov but my bfp cycle I had tonnes. I think its a good sign.

Symptoms are going haywire really sore boobs, lower abdominal cramps and backache. Hungry and thirsty. To name a few. Really hope its not my body just playing tricks so soon after the miscarriage. Roll pn test day.


----------



## Babybaba

It's may TOMORROW!!!! For our lovely may testing thread!!!

Good luck to all the ladies kicking off the may thread with testing tomorrow!! 
Fingers crossed for lots of bfps!!! :)

I'm gonna join you with a celebration test! ( not expecting anything as I'll only be 7/8 dpo tomorrow hehehe)

Good luck everyone!!
Lots of baby dust!!
Xoxo


----------



## Happy7

Good luck to you too :)
I hope you get your BFP ASAP!!


----------



## PepsiChic

9DPO - temp dipped today but i didnt sleep very well last night, wont discard it yet and see how tomorrow plays out. 

no other symptoms to report!


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## kel21

PepsiChic said:


> 9DPO - temp dipped today but i didnt sleep very well last night, wont discard it yet and see how tomorrow plays out.
> 
> no other symptoms to report!

Could be implantation!! Fxd!



TheEternal said:


> The last few days have been so crazy, even if fertilization did occur, the stress and sheer mental strain would surely do its part and prevent any implantation or pregnancy. So you can remove me from the list.
> I won't be coming back to BnB for a long, long time. I wish you all the very best, lots of baby dust, BFPs and many memorable moments with your future little beans.

Sorry to hear you are so stressed! Fxd for you! Good luck!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *DANI402, BLESSED2012, TRISTAN, ECHO, VIETMAMSIE, DANNI2KIDS, WANTING3, FAITH2BMUM, ~CHIPPER~, GRIHABABY, CHERRY263, DISCORIA, HAZEL28, HAPPY7, BABYBABA, JAZZY85, ICKLE PAND, MRSGRUFFALO, TEAMO, MIZZKOFFEL, and MANDY_GROVIE1* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*IMMY11* Thanks Hun! FXD!:dust:


*PEPSICHIC* FXD that these are some promising symptoms Hun, BFP around the corner!!:dust:


*THEETERNAL* I'm so sorry to hear that the stress has gotten the best of you. Take some time, relax and all will be better for you. BUT make sure to come back when you get that sneaky BFP!:dust:


*SHARNW* YAY for that +OPK!!!:dust:


*ECHO* I know, that button would be so helpful, however, I actually use my "THANKS" for both "LIKE" and "THANKS"...:dust:

________________________________________________
*AFM...* I got my CHs while we moved, we are alllll moved in, still not completely settled in, as we have plenty of unpacking and things to get, new house is bigger so.... shopping should be fun. Also got OV later so I am testing in May! FXD that with a new home comes a new LO to add to it!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:

**First Page Update**


----------



## luna_19

Ugh hubby's work schedule is messing with our bd time :( hoping I end up ov-ing around day 14 again so we can get at least 1 in or this entire cycle is out


----------



## teamstanlick

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?

A little about me:
TTC since Aug 2011
MC November 2011
MC January 2012

I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.

My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.

Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!

Test date is May 6th...


----------



## TeAmo

mandy_grovie1 said:


> If af is not here tomorrow morning and my temps haven't dipped then I'm going to test with fmu. I just don't think I can wait til the second! Anyone else testing?

Got my fingers crossed!!!! Excited! x:happydance:


----------



## PepsiChic

teamstanlick said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?
> 
> A little about me:
> TTC since Aug 2011
> MC November 2011
> MC January 2012
> 
> I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.
> 
> My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!
> 
> Test date is May 6th...

Welcome to BnB and the TWW!

With regars to the dips, it could mean AF but 2 days of dips is not much to go by, FX'd it goes back up for you!

Im 9DPO and my temp dipped today too :hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

I have no clue about temps hun! Rookie at that! x


----------



## diliapickle

Hello! Hope you don't mind if I join! Just started TWW as I had my IUI today and have a test date of May 14th! Hope this TWW goes fast!


----------



## kel21

I'm 5dpo and had a temp dip too! Had horrible stabbing pains this am too! Fxd it's implant!


----------



## skeet9924

well ladies..unless ov holds off untill next weekend ( which i doubt it will) it looks like i wont be testing this month. I only see oh on weekends as he works away from home during the week. This precious week TMI warning I had a yeast infection. Figured it was cleared up as of this weekend but I couldnt bd..I was still in pain plus I had a lot of stress this previous week I could barely get in the mood. Oh said he would try to come home Thursday night but I doubt the stress that i have been through will push my ov off that much.

Good luck to all you ladies!! I'll confirm by the weekend weather or not I'm out for sure


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am on to round 8 and really hoping this is it for me, if not my 9th cycle for the best birthday gift ever! I suppose my testing date will be May 27th!


----------



## iow_bird

hiya!

Can I join you ladies please? I'll be testing the 10/11th May.

:) :dust: for everyone xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope it's ok if I keep stalking all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hello ladies is it ok if i join in in the festivities? I am as of today in my TWW... and the anticipation is already killing me. :shrug::wacko:...

I am hoping that this may all of us ladies can get the illusive :bfp:. 
I am so tired:sleep: of the :bfn:. They are horrid. And am already symptom spotting even though it is too early. 

Hopefully the :witch: doesent show her ugly face this month.

Quick question, does any one use pregnancy tracker apps? I am looking for a good one incase i am preggers. I currently have the WTEWE app. It is good and informative buut i want something that is possibly customizable.

According to my app today i would be approximately 3 weeks preggers.


----------



## La Mere

Hi, girls. I would like to join this thread, if I may.. OH and I have been ttc since Feb of this year. Got a horrid BFN beginning of this month after waiting on AF for a week. I am currently 6dpo and am hoping to find a nice girl, couple of girls to be ttc buddies and hopefully bump buddies with! Thanks in advance! :dust:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

La Mere- I will be your TTC buddy if you like? Are you using any meds? OR all natural?


----------



## gnome86

:hi: Hey everyone! :D

Good luck for testing in May. Mrs M please can you put me down for 25th May testing? Gonna be oh so strict n do no early testing this month.
Thank ya!!
x


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: everyone starting to get busy in here x woohoo x

Anyone testing today? 

I'm 7dpo an felling very optimistic about not testing would normally have done one today I'm a poas addict lol an hardly any symptoms which is unusual cause by now I've normally have about 30 :rofl: an normally I'd have convinced myself I'll get a bfp x hoping this unusualness is a good sign x 

:dust: all round xxx


----------



## Cherry263

yesterday i had more of that lower back ache...makes it 3 days in a row...it comes and goes but for long periods of time and i always notice it. Its like a cramping that goes front to back n front again but its mild.not like period cramps. I still get headaches. My mil is really insistent that this is it bt she still doesnt know we r ttc. i super excited and plan to buy my tests today will be testing in the morning or thursday...af due on 5th may. Does neone think these symptoms r legit? can this be my month/ its the only symptom i havent had during my other tww.


----------



## Babybaba

Hey everyone!!!! Baby dust to our testers for today and those close to ovulating!!!!

Any news from any of our testers!!

Fingers crossed lovely ladies!!!

Xoxoox


----------



## mandy_grovie1

AF is five days past due. Thought I got a faint line on a cheapie but my more expensive tests gave me a bfn this morning. Guess I'll just have to wait!!


----------



## Happy7

Mrskg said:


> :wave: everyone starting to get busy in here x woohoo x
> 
> Anyone testing today?
> 
> I'm 7dpo an felling very optimistic about not testing would normally have done one today I'm a poas addict lol an hardly any symptoms which is unusual cause by now I've normally have about 30 :rofl: an normally I'd have convinced myself I'll get a bfp x hoping this unusualness is a good sign x
> 
> :dust: all round xxx

I AM!! My ic are supposed to be here today, so as soon as they get here im going crazy lol :happydance:


----------



## Hazel28

Tested!! A very very faint BFP but will test again next week.


----------



## Trying 4 No 2

Hello girls, TTW wait begins today and I am determined this time to only test if AF is late, its going to be a long 2 weeks, good luck everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im joining may as i havent even Oed and im CD45, oi! No idea when ill test...


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Congrats!!


----------



## PepsiChic

10DPO - how have i made it this far without loosing my mind?

....oh wait there it goes.

Im itchy all over i dont know if thats a symptom..i think ive had a allergic reaction to something i want to tear my skin off! 

After temp drop yesterday, my temp today is the same as yesterday...I dont think thats a good sign so im trying to be realistic about it and not get my hopes up


----------



## teamstanlick

PepsiChic said:


> 10DPO - how have i made it this far without loosing my mind?
> 
> ....oh wait there it goes.
> 
> Im itchy all over i dont know if thats a symptom..i think ive had a allergic reaction to something i want to tear my skin off!
> 
> After temp drop yesterday, my temp today is the same as yesterday...I dont think thats a good sign so im trying to be realistic about it and not get my hopes up

PepsiChic -

The same thing happened to me. 8DPO temp dropped .10 degrees, 9DPO dropped another .10 degrees. But today, 10DPO it rose .13 degrees so...I'm hoping that's a good thing. We'll see if it goes up again tomorrow...then I'll test early...


----------



## lizlovelust

Can anyone give me input on this?

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/986741-squirting.html


----------



## echo

Good morning all!
I am now 5 dpo, by my calculations, and so far this cycle is fairly normal. My breasts hurt, but it kind of comes and goes, so its not awful. I am moody, but trying to be positive. I want to eat everything. We only bd'd once in the fertile window because of my work schedule. Not really that crampy this cycle, and I am soooo not complaining ;)


----------



## kel21

PepsiChic said:


> 10DPO - how have i made it this far without loosing my mind?
> 
> ....oh wait there it goes.
> 
> Im itchy all over i dont know if thats a symptom..i think ive had a allergic reaction to something i want to tear my skin off!
> 
> After temp drop yesterday, my temp today is the same as yesterday...I dont think thats a good sign so im trying to be realistic about it and not get my hopes up

Your temps are still way above your coverline! Your not out yet! Fxd!


----------



## lizlovelust

So me and OH BDed last night and today im having VERY stretchy CM, is it just his cum or could it be EwCM?


----------



## echo

Liz, semen will break when you try to stretch it between your fingers. Hope its your fertile mucus!


----------



## lizlovelust

This doesnt break, it stretches a heck of a lot and is clearish


----------



## echo

Then keep bd-ing! Sounds like you are o-ing.


----------



## lizlovelust

Yay! Thanks! I think i may finnaly O this cycle! Lol im on CD45! Longest cycle of my life!


----------



## echo

I have been there. Last year I had a cycle where I didn't o until cd 55. Its frustrating.


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea it sure is!


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> Can anyone give me input on this?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/986741-squirting.html

Wouldn't have the foggiest other than that happens to me sometimes but for me can be any time in the cycle so wouldnt know if signals OV or not. x


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Can i join please, ill be testing on the 3rd if witxh stays away...she is due today


----------



## divinebliss

Hi ladies! Can I join?? I am 2 dpo today. We bd the day before o and the day after! So I'm hoping its a sticky bean!! I mc in sept of last year and wanted to wait until aug of this year but and its crazy because this time around we were not trying I just noticed it on my calendar/chart...lol 
Well :dust: :dust: baby dust all!! :dust: :D :D


----------



## divinebliss

I test on mother's day!! How perfect would it be to get a :bfp: !!!


----------



## PepsiChic

what day is mothers day (US) this year?


----------



## diliapickle

Mothers Day (US) is May 13th.


----------



## gnome86

eee am so excited, have today purchased my first internet cheapies instead of spending small fortune every month. Got ov strips n pg tsts coming :)


----------



## Happy7

Finally got my ICs and used 2, both were *BFN* https://*****************/sad-smiley-8137.gif


----------



## Nixilix

Bfn here too. I know everyone will say not out but I have no symptoms and not even a hint of a line and every time I have been pregnant I always have a line by now. Cannie wait to see some Bfp here tho! Come on testers it's May!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Tested this morning and bfn :(


----------



## Happy7

With my daughter I didnt get a + for almost 2-3 weeks after my missed period. I have a few symptoms but who knows if they will land me a bfp :/. 
TMI question though.
Has anyone ever experienced an extreme "Wet" feeling all the time? I have never felt constantly wet before...nothing comes out, it just feels like it is.


----------



## fingersxxd

I'm quietly stalking you all :dust:


----------



## babysiew

today is my day 2. so excited and worried at the same time. hoping for a mother's day pressie!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Could I join in?

I test on May 13 - which is not only Mother's Day, but also my birthday! Fingers crossed for a great present. :)


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

I am supposed to :test: on the 14th, but i think i will try the 13th just to see what happens!!!:thumbup::baby::happydance:


----------



## EmeraldD

Hey can I join this list? I am currently going CRAZY waiting to test. Only two more days. Will be testing Friday. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sharnw

Good luck EmeraldD!!


----------



## Mrskg

8dpo bfn as expected but hoping to see it progress to a bfp over the weekend xxx


----------



## girlinyork

What do you think? I'm going mad here lol
 



Attached Files:







RIMG0016.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ickle pand

I can see something girlin but I can't tell if it has any colour to it or not. Good luck!


----------



## girlinyork

the test has dried and it looks like it has some colour. Oh I dunno lol. I have to get into town and buy a frer and take the guesswork out


----------



## 28329

I see something too. Good luck.


----------



## Cherry263

Ok girls...a little update on me...i got up this morning 11dpo and was feeling a bit grippy so i went to the bathroom. I had a bowel movement n whhen i wiped i got a light pink / brown d/c on the tp. i wiped in the front again and saw pinkish brown....is this implantation bleeding???? im so excited i cld burst! my af isnt due till saturday 5th. We only bd once this month the day after ovulation. So i really thought i was out this month...but im hoping this bleeding doesnt worsen and become a period. fx'd oh please oh please oh please God let this be my bfp!!!


----------



## sharnw

Girlinyork i see a line GL! :D

FX for you cherry!! Sounds very exciting!! ;)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, I guess I'm into May testing now and didn't even realize it! 23 or 24dpo. Another temp rise this morning, but all tests are negative and no sign of AF. I haven't tested for 2 days, so I'll probably go grab some this morning:) I took Provera, yesterday and the day before, but have since stopped as I feel REALLY guilty taking them for some reason. I've read Provera cannot cause a miscarriage but can increase birth defect risks so I'll wait it out a bit longer. My Dr is away for 2 more weeks and here, you need to have a Dr's requisition to get bloodwork. For looking at my chart, I do have PCOS and did take Clomid Cd5-9, almost 2 months ago...


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no idea whats going on with me or my chart...


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Still no idea whats going on with me or my chart...

I think your body is trying to ovulate. How's that insurance coming? You could have a cyst. 
Do you have a family planning clinic near you? They usually have sliding scales and might be able to offer you some answers.


----------



## lizlovelust

Working on the insurance, sent the papers in that they requested.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im jumping in on the may thread too :) This past cycle I stopped clomid & opk's.. Just did some good ol fashioned Bd'ing since I was stressing so much!!! Should be testing on mothers day 5/13 :D 

:dust: to all for your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls, I guess I'm into May testing now and didn't even realize it! 23 or 24dpo. Another temp rise this morning, but all tests are negative and no sign of AF. I haven't tested for 2 days, so I'll probably go grab some this morning:) I took Provera, yesterday and the day before, but have since stopped as I feel REALLY guilty taking them for some reason. I've read Provera cannot cause a miscarriage but can increase birth defect risks so I'll wait it out a bit longer. My Dr is away for 2 more weeks and here, you need to have a Dr's requisition to get bloodwork. For looking at my chart, I do have PCOS and did take Clomid Cd5-9, almost 2 months ago...

Sounds promising. I hope you get your bfp! I am waiting to test until saturday if af doesn't show. My periods arent irregular and I'm now six days late. I tested yesterday and it was a bfn. So I'm just waiting and hoping its a little bean in there xx


----------



## teamstanlick

11DPO :bfn: booo.... Anyone think it's too early to test, or I really am just not pregnant?

Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe

TeamS


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Working on the insurance, sent the papers in that they requested.

I hope it doesn't take 3 months like it did for my sister-in-law. She had major health issues and couldn't do anything about it. :/

What about an alternative health practice? Homeopathy, acupuncture, massage, reiki, herbals like vitex and dong quai and yoga have all had positive affects on the female cycle. Vitex helps to regulate hormones, but you have to take it for 3 months to really see a difference. Dong quai is specifically to balance estrogen. Wild yam is to help progesterone levels. I just read an article that doing yoga regularly increased odds of conception by 25%!


----------



## echo

Beautifullei2 said:


> Im jumping in on the may thread too :) This past cycle I stopped clomid & opk's.. Just did some good ol fashioned Bd'ing since I was stressing so much!!! Should be testing on mothers day 5/13 :D
> 
> :dust: to all for your :bfp: :happydance:

Mothers Day is an awesome testing day! Hope its BFP!


----------



## PepsiChic

11DPO - temp went up again today! trying not to get too excited!...failing miserably at that lol

feeling hot and flustered today


----------



## ickle pand

Looking good so far pepsi!


----------



## Beautifullei2

echo said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Im jumping in on the may thread too :) This past cycle I stopped clomid & opk's.. Just did some good ol fashioned Bd'ing since I was stressing so much!!! Should be testing on mothers day 5/13 :D
> 
> :dust: to all for your :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Mothers Day is an awesome testing day! Hope its BFP!Click to expand...

Im trying not to get to excited about testing since we really didnt count days & not to sure when I o... wishful thinking :flower:





PepsiChic said:


> 11DPO - temp went up again today! trying not to get too excited!...failing miserably at that lol
> 
> feeling hot and flustered today


That's great :D FXed for you hun!


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Testing on may 11th.... but I know I'll sneak a test in a couple days before. XD

Best wishes all.


----------



## lorojovanos

I tested, BFN:( I feel like I should just continue on with the provera at this point:(


----------



## almosthere

sorry about the bfn loro <3


----------



## debzie

Tested this morning and bfn 11 dpo on a 10miu test. Will continue testing until af shows.


----------



## lorojovanos

I guess this is what an evap looks like? 5 minutes after I peed on it. 
If you look at my chart, and AF was coming, why are my temps climbing? But at 23 dpo, why no BFP? I'm absolutely baffled, and after 2 days of watery cm, now back to creamy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4440.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## girlinyork

I really hope that's the start of a bfp loro!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Looks like a :bfp: to me iv had my fair share of evaps and there
evil!

im getting :bfn:'s so im just waiting now well testing everyday until
AF shows


----------



## minni2906

Didn't track O last cycle as I was just hoping for consecutive AF's. Was due at the latest, on Monday. Still no AF, though. :shrug: Haven't tested since Saturday morning. I'm pretty much convinced I'm still broken so no need to. I'm likely just here to stalk the thread. :flower:

FXed for lots of May BFPS!


----------



## lorojovanos

Becyboo__x said:


> Looks like a :bfp: to me iv had my fair share of evaps and there
> evil!
> 
> im getting :bfn:'s so im just waiting now well testing everyday until
> AF shows

You think that's a BFP? I'm convinced an evap


----------



## Becyboo__x

lorojovanos said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: to me iv had my fair share of evaps and there
> evil!
> 
> im getting :bfn:'s so im just waiting now well testing everyday until
> AF shows
> 
> You think that's a BFP? I'm convinced an evapClick to expand...

Im not 100% but looks more of a positive then an evap from the
evaps iv had and seen before all you can do is retest maybe with
a different test see what it says .. it looks pinkish color on the pic
but if its grey then it will be an evap
but FX'ed its the start!


----------



## lorojovanos

Becyboo__x said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: to me iv had my fair share of evaps and there
> evil!
> 
> im getting :bfn:'s so im just waiting now well testing everyday until
> AF shows
> 
> You think that's a BFP? I'm convinced an evapClick to expand...
> 
> Im not 100% but looks more of a positive then an evap from the
> evaps iv had and seen before all you can do is retest maybe with
> a different test see what it says .. it looks pinkish color on the pic
> but if its grey then it will be an evap
> but FX'ed its the start!Click to expand...

I did another test, I posted it in the pregnancy gallery, I started a thread there)


----------



## PepsiChic

lorojovanos said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: to me iv had my fair share of evaps and there
> evil!
> 
> im getting :bfn:'s so im just waiting now well testing everyday until
> AF shows
> 
> You think that's a BFP? I'm convinced an evapClick to expand...
> 
> Im not 100% but looks more of a positive then an evap from the
> evaps iv had and seen before all you can do is retest maybe with
> a different test see what it says .. it looks pinkish color on the pic
> but if its grey then it will be an evap
> but FX'ed its the start!Click to expand...
> 
> I did another test, I posted it in the pregnancy gallery, I started a thread there)Click to expand...

then give us a link chick!


----------



## lorojovanos

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/989235-bfp-evap-23-dpo.html


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill go look now :]


----------



## darkstar

lorojovanos said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/989235-bfp-evap-23-dpo.html

I had a look but I couldn't tell either way, will keep my fingers crossed for you though!


----------



## TeAmo

Loro... I def think BFP. Looks like mine. You need a digi. 

AF is due on the 7th for me... I have already been testing but no lines yet.

Last time I didnt even get a faint one until I was 5 days late. xx


----------



## skeet9924

I say try a digi or an frer :)


----------



## lorojovanos

skeet9924 said:


> I say try a digi or an frer :)

I did a digi on Saturday, and an FRER on Mon, both BFN:(


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi i hope my insurance gets up and running again soon, id like to know whats going on with me, ive never gone this long without AF, i had spotting for three days a while back but it was hardly anything and barely any on pantie liners and some on toilet paper.


----------



## sharnw

*Rant alert!!*
My stupid temp went down and i dont know if im O'ing and top it off, I havent bd since 4 days ago and dh isnt home to dtd until monday 

Clomid isnt working i dont think... I sware i O'd three days ago ;( 
( i had +++ opk the day before on cd 14)

(day of expected O day cd 15, I had loads of fertile CM, CP was high soft and wide open and i had O pains all that day :cry: :cry:

Me + DH and having a baby, seems like it wasnt meant to be


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Liz, it must be driving you batty. I'd be going up the wall. I really, really, hope this gets sorted and you get on track


----------



## lizlovelust

Its making me so paranoid at why AF hasnt come yet, or why i havent Oed still. I feel like im broken.


----------



## lizlovelust

Sharn, you prbably did O, maybe your levels just havent shot up yet after O.


----------



## girlinyork

Liz, my hormones are so whacked out right now that your post really hit a nerve and now I'm crying for you. I'm such a soft thing right now. Perhaps if/when AF comes you could try soy isoflavones to regulate yourself until you see a doctor.


----------



## lizlovelust

What exactly is that soy stuff and where would i find it?


----------



## girlinyork

It's available in health food places or on ebay. 

I copied and pasted this:

*If you are trying to get pregnant, you may be wondering if there are any natural ways to induce ovulation or boost your fertility. While there may not be any supplements out there that are specifically marketed as Clomid substitutes, some people believe that soy isoflavones may be just that.

How Clomid works
To understand how soy isoflavones are similar to Clomid, it is helpful to understand how Clomid works. Clomid is not estrogen but it has a similar structure to estrogen. Clomid binds to the estrogen receptor cells in the hypothalamus and blocks them. With the estrogen receptor cells blocked, your brain doesn&#8217;t get the signal from the estrogen.

Now you really do not have low levels of estrogen, your body just thinks you do. Why is this important? Estrogen is released from your follicles as they mature. If your follicles are not mature you can&#8217;t ovulate. So, what Clomid does when it blocks your estrogen receptors is confuse your body into thinking you need more FSH.
GNRH stimulates the production of FSH. When estrogen levels are low, GNRH production picks up. GNRH stimulates FSH and FSH stimulates your follicles. Then as your follicles mature they release estrogen. Once estrogen reaches a certain point, your body will release another hormone called LH which triggers ovulation.

Since FSH is the hormone that causes your follicles to grow and mature, if Clomid can confuse your body into producing more FSH, it will hopefully induce or improve ovulation.

What makes soy isoflavones similar to Clomid
Soy isoflavones are phytoestrogens known as SERMs, or Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators. Clomid is also a SERM. Some people believe that soy isoflavones function in the same way to block estrogen receptors as Clomid. 

Researchers have found that soy isoflavones weakly bind to estrogen receptors. This evidence may support the idea that soy isoflavones can work as a natural ovulation inducer like Clomid. But, there has not been sufficient data to safely say that soy isoflavones can or should be used to induce ovulation.

Soy Isoflavones dosage for ovulation induction
In order for soy isoflavones to work in a similar manner as Clomid, they should be taken in a similar manner. Clomid is not taken throughout a woman&#8217;s cycle. Instead, it is given for about five days at the start of a woman&#8217;s cycle. The standard guidelines for Clomid are to take it either on cycle days 3-7 or 5-9. Most women taking soy isoflavones to induce ovulation take around 150-200 mg a day on cycle day 3 -7 or 5-9. Since there are no scientific studies on the effects of soy isoflavones and ovulation, these are just general guidelines. You should not, however, take this dosage throughout your cycle as it may impede ovulation if taken through your entire cycle. *


I took soy isoflavones this cycle on cycle days 3 to 7. I took 100mg the first two days, 150mg the third and 200mg for the last two days and I got a nice strong ovulation on day 19


----------



## Cherry263

:'( af came this morning and since then I've been very bummed out. It came early which means I'm irregular again. STEUPS. SO MAD RIGHT NOW. Anywho, im gonna be gone for a bit. not gonna ttc for a while, I'm really tired of it. Hate that my body is betraying me like this. I really thought we'd done it n bf is just like relax, it'll happen, in God's time. I get all that but it's very frustrating when we have to chart everything and all he has to do is be there to dtd. Sorry for the rant. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## almosthere

ladies please try to stay positive-I know I know-its HARD AS HELLLL haha...BUT we have to try to keep ourselves positive and going! I am so sorry to hear many of you are having such confusing/frustrating cylcles. 

sharnw-that is not true! you and DH are meant to have a baby-it has to happen! But I understand where you are coming from-each month I think why is it not happening and that something must be wrong with me the longer it takes....but maybe its just that everything happens for reason, and that (to those who believe in GOD) I feel that God will give us our miracle when the time is right....FX we are all getting close to that right timing!!!!


----------



## almosthere

FX Loro!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks almosthere :flower:

Xo


----------



## echo

&#8220;Anyone can give up, it's the easiest thing in the world to do. But to hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart, that's true strength.&#8221; -unknown author

"Believe that you can, and you are halfway there." -Theodore Roosevelt

&#8220;You must find the place inside yourself where nothing is impossible.&#8221; &#8213; Deepak Chopra

Keep the faith ladies! We will all have babies in our arms, one way or another!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks echo.. I needed that tonight .. Oh just told me he doesn't think he's coming home until Saturday morning now :( I think I'm going to ov any day.. I've been lucky it put off this far., the odds of it waiting until saturday are not good.. Guess I won't even get to test this month.. To be honest if temping wasn't the only thing that let me know when af was coming due to irregular cycles., I'd give up temping this month and just forget about ttc.. I keep having thoughts of giving up ttc all together


----------



## fingersxxd

Keep positive ladies. I know how devastating this can be. No one can make it better but you! 

This quote always made me smile...

"worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do, but doesn't get you anywhere!" -- Van Wilder 

(yes that's right I quoted Van Wilder! Now that's gotta make SOMEONE smile)

:happydance: :dohh: :dust:


----------



## PepsiChic

i guess theres something in the air tonight....

i burst into tearsduring dinner and told me husband in between sobs that i'll never get pregnant again and that its not ment to be and how theres so many deserving ladies on the forum and i want to give them all babies....


he thinks im nuts....im sure.


----------



## luna_19

well today is ov day and hubby and I managed to coordinate our schedules yesterday so I'm in for this cycle, tww starts tomorrow :)


----------



## teamstanlick

You would think after 6+ months of charting, and almost a year of TTC I would know my own body!!

I BFN tested this morning on 11DPO, and since then, my breasts have become tender, and my nipples sensitive. I'm also extremely warm. I feel AF type pressure in my abdomen, but she's not due for 3 more days...I don't GET IT. Why does it have to be so damn difficult for us to get pregnant and have the children we so desperately want?!!!! Argh!


----------



## faith2bmum

Hi hope everyone is ok? So it's testing day for me and bfn! Will keep hopeful and test everyday until AF rears her ugly face haha baby dust to us all fx'd x


----------



## Becyboo__x

No news from me.. :bfn: again today.. 
i have really tender bb's have for several days which i never ever
get .. iv had on and off nausea and been in a really off mood :wacko:


----------



## gnome86

I am going to buy some vaginal PH test strips and measure ph round OV. My latest suspicion is that my minnie could be killing OH's swimmers :blush: So will be interesting to find out result of that next week.


----------



## girlinyork

I've had lines on three IC tests but negative frers and superdrugs. Can I count them as positives?


----------



## sharnw

girlinyork- huge congrats!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

To be honest, I am going with instinct and the three ICs which my SIL saw and says are deffo positives and saying I am cautiously pregnant :) AF due tomorrow so it's still watch this space but you can tick me off as a :bfp: for now


----------



## 28329

You're defo preggo girlinyork. My ic had lovely lines last cycle and superdrug were faint. Congrats!!


----------



## RebeccaLO

gnome86 said:


> I am going to buy some vaginal PH test strips and measure ph round OV. My latest suspicion is that my minnie could be killing OH's swimmers :blush: So will be interesting to find out result of that next week.

This is interesting, what is the optimum pH? I can get pH strips from work ;)
Does preseed change the pH of girlie bits? Will do some digging. 

Girlinyork, congratulations! And what does ic mean? :)

I ovulate today/tomorrow. Let the tww begin! (I now feel like I'm off the Hunger Games)
:dust:


----------



## girlinyork

IC - internet cheapy :)


----------



## faith2bmum

Congrats!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning Girls, My test this am looks exactly like yesterdays, so either 3 evil evaps or a positive, I cannot tell colour though, at all. However, My temp has never been this high, ever. 36.8 this morning! My chart looks good, I think, I don't get it!


----------



## DiscoRia

I have just had BFNs since yesterday. Ok, it is SUPER early and I am only 9dpo, but I couldn't resist and had to get it out of my system.

AF is due on Saturday (if my cycle is 28days, which it often isn't) and I have yet to see any of my normal pms symptoms. Oh except lovely progesterone induced constipation. But today I've been nauseous in my throat (as opposed to my tummy) all day and I keep getting super hot and sweaty and I've got a really heavy feeling uterus... or at least that is what it feels like. 

Yesterday my bbt was 36.7 (it never usually gets higher than 36.6) and today it dropped to 36.3. I'm hoping for it to go up again tomorrow and that this little drop was the 'implantation dip'. 

All in all, it is still early days... I suspect my cycle will be 33days long (if AF shows up, which of course, I hope she doesn't) and today was apparently my most likely day to implant so I am keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to poas every hour :D

CONGRATULATIONS for the BFPs and fx'd for everyone who's still waiting to test xx


----------



## PepsiChic

my temp shot back up again...im a bit worried, looking at my previous chart my temp dipped went up then came crashing down....AF due in 2 days....


----------



## almosthere

congrats to BFP-lets see the test!!! lol 

afm af is officially gone since about yesterday afternoon-a short one. but woohoo and onto this fresh new cyclee eeee!! =)


----------



## kel21

Pepsi that is a good looking chart! Fxd for you!

Loro i would say bfp! Congrats!! :happydance:

Girlinyork congrats!

Afm my chart is still looking pretty good, but i started poas too early and now i'm getting discouraged and i'm only 8dpo! :dohh: i just keep thinking that the temp dip and stabbing pains i had on 5dpo would be showing a pos by now if it was implantation! I thought the usual is about 2 days after you implant? :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

i want to say 2-3 days after implant

and i also think loro-you have a bfp!!!! =)


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG girls, you're giving me such hope:) We'll have to wait 2 more hours until the Dr. I hope the blood work shows something, ideally, I'd like an US so I can see but I don't know what the Dr will say


----------



## lorojovanos

I AM FREAKING OUT! I am so nervous about going to the Dr's. i'm just doing so many "what if's" and it's driving me insane. What if the urine and blood tests are negative? What if he doesn't want me to have an US? Why is my chart doing this and where is AF?


----------



## debzie

Another bfn then an evaporation line for me. Congratulations girlin.


----------



## echo

Congrats girlinyork!
Loro, I hope everything is going fine!


----------



## darkstar

Congrats to the bfps!
I'm having some light ab cramps and last night when I was in bed I got a big pain in my left ovary. AF is due in 3 days could that be it? Not feeling as tired now thankfully but still have a stuffy nose and diaorrea but there are so many bugs going around at the moment I put it down to that.


----------



## angel2010

PepsiChic said:


> my temp shot back up again...im a bit worried, looking at my previous chart my temp dipped went up then came crashing down....AF due in 2 days....

:dust::dust:


----------



## orchid667

Out again... on to cycle 10....


----------



## kel21

orchid667 said:


> Out again... on to cycle 10....

:hugs:


----------



## TeAmo

congrats to the BFPs!!!


----------



## La Mere

9dpo.. itching to test... might just for the heck of it in the morning. Been having a few symptoms like tender breasts, backache, increased cm, nausea and dizziness. Fingers crossed and :dust: for everyone!


----------



## danni2kids

Af arrived right on time just like the reliable :witch: that she is!!! Hi Ho its on to the next cycle!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

After 8 hours, I'm finally home. 
I was 7 weeks along, however, it is a tubal. 1 mm from my uterus:( They have given me trexomethate (or something like that, I appologise I'm high on percocets) it is a cancer drug to stop the cells from multiplying. I got back at 8 am for another US. If the drugs havent worked, I have emergency surgery...


----------



## Crystal5483

I had two rounds of methotrexate. Good luck Loro. And I'm sorry you now have to wait to TTC. Are they making you wait two or three months? I know the drug company says two but most doctors say three for safety. I had to wait three.


----------



## fingersxxd

Loro I am very sorry. I was so hopeful for you. :hug:


----------



## kel21

So so sorry loro! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

So sorry to hear that loro :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry loro. There is great support in the TTCAL forum, if you need it xx


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry Loro :( xx


----------



## 28329

Loro, I am so so sorry.


----------



## girlinyork

Well, my clear IC lines from yesterday haven't carried on today. Could barely see anything today. Think I'm going to have the dreaded chemical :/


----------



## 28329

Girlinyork, I'm so sorry. Chemicals are so awful. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry girlinyork ... I know that my fmu never really produced great lines - it was always my evening ... maybe try again tonight?


----------



## echo

So sorry Loro.


----------



## gnome86

Loro you poor thing, horrendous news for you :(
Hope the drugs work and surgery can be avoided xxx :nope:


----------



## echo

I need my testing date changed to 5/13, please. FF gave me crosshairs.
Thank you!
So sorry, girlinyork! Chemicals do suck.


----------



## lizlovelust

So very sorry loro! 


So i think i may be Oing today or tomorrow, my temps plumited today!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope so Liz. This has been a looooong cycle for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea its driving me up the wall! Lol


----------



## girlinyork

Off to see my doctor with a handful of ics and my charts. My smu ic was loads darker so FX


----------



## lizlovelust

Lets see a photo!


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> After 8 hours, I'm finally home.
> I was 7 weeks along, however, it is a tubal. 1 mm from my uterus:( They have given me trexomethate (or something like that, I appologise I'm high on percocets) it is a cancer drug to stop the cells from multiplying. I got back at 8 am for another US. If the drugs havent worked, I have emergency surgery...

Loro I'm so sorry :hugs: I've experienced a tubal aswell if you need to chat feel free to pm me


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *TEAMSTANLICK, DILIAPICKLE,IOW_BIRD, LA MERE, GNOME86, GEMMAPLUSTWO, DIVINEBLISS, BABYSIEW, SHELBYLC, HIS_BABY_GIRL, EMERALD D, BEAUTIFULLEI2, and TOUCANSOFSODA* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*!! ALTAMOM, EMERALD D, and HAPPY7 *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, BECYBOO_x, DISCORIA, HAZEL28, DANI402, FAITH2BMUM, GEMMAPLUSTWO, and ONEBUMPPLEASE* FXD!!!:dust:


*SHARNW* Is it possible that this is late OV? GL FXD!:dust:


*LUNA_19* FXD for this upcoming OV!!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ALMOSTHERE, CHERRY263, ORCHID667, and DANNI2KIDS* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)

*GIRLINYORK* :hugs: I hope that things are not as you suspect right now and that you a have a fighter on your hands, GL FXD!!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* :hugs: So sorry to hear of your verys ad news. I know that there is no replacement or words to say at this time for you and your family. So please accept my thoughts and plenty of :huge:
________________________________________________
*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF is likely due this weekend. Not sure how my cycle will rebound after the last MC so we shall see. I am feeling fine, all the moving, and working, and organizing, I am not only so busy that I haven't been regularly on BnB, but also not thinking much of SS... FXD for myself and everyone through this weekend, I will see you back on Monday!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## PepsiChic

13DPO my temp has gone down slightly today, AF due tomorrow....will she arrive? be late? or am I going to get my BFP? im holding out for testing as long as i can.


----------



## girlinyork

Right, back from the GP. She looked at my ICs and said that yes - they were positive. And she often got women coming in with faint results around the time AF is due. She wasn't worried that my fmu was a fainter result than my smu either. She gave me some figures to explain why there probably wasn't much HcG in my urine and why some tests detect it and others don't. She said in a week, my HcG will be high enough to give a blaring positive and to stop testing til then (eek!)

So for now I am very cautiously pregnant.


----------



## echo

girlinyork said:


> Right, back from the GP. She looked at my ICs and said that yes - they were positive. And she often got women coming in with faint results around the time AF is due. She wasn't worried that my fmu was a fainter result than my smu either. She gave me some figures to explain why there probably wasn't much HcG in my urine and why some tests detect it and others don't. She said in a week, my HcG will be high enough to give a blaring positive and to stop testing til then (eek!)
> 
> So for now I am very cautiously pregnant.

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Girlin!


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats!!!

Any advice for me?

Chart in sig, temp dive, and loads of ewcm today


----------



## girlinyork

My advice is to get busy :) Hopefully you'll ov today or tomorrow x


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, just a quick update on me. My ultrasound showed that the meds did work. ( i don't know to put a happy face or sad face here) No surgery which is a good thing. I'm struggling to grasp the fact that I saw "it" and then in an instant, knew I was chosing to prevent it from growing any longer. Not handling it so well for sure. 
Off to bed, didn't sleep well and this is surprisngly painful, so some meds which include provera to induce that period, and a nap are in my future. Hoping, to feel emotionally better in a bit. 
Thanks for all of your kind words, it means alot! xx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Loro, I'm so sorry. Please don't go blaming yourself. Neither of you would have survived a tubal pregnancy. I know it's no comfort now though. I really hope you heal soon xxx


----------



## debzie

So sorry loro I mirror what girin said no words can make you feel better at the moment but please do not blame yourself. Take care and when you ready join us in ttc after loss. 

Afm bfn and spotting think im out.


----------



## DiscoRia

I'm just hanging in there waiting for 2 pink lines or AF to show up. I'm on cd27, but judging by my ov day and my average luteal phase, this is going to be a 30 day cycle... if AF shows up. FX'd she doesn't!


----------



## onebumpplease

Lorro I wish I had words to comfort you. In time, I hope you can take comfort that you were on the ball enough to find it before any long term damage was caused. I'm so sorry.

Girlsinyork, I'm glad everything is still looking good. :)


----------



## debzie

Spotting is getting worse looks like I am definatly out. Onto next cycle.


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm so sorry, Loro :hugs:

congrats Girlinyork!

AFM: +OPK yesterday so got some BD in - time for the TWW to begin :coffee:

Can't wait to see the BFP's come rolling in!

xx


----------



## faith2bmum

So sorry loro thinking of you tonight, you are very brave. Still bfn from me but low dull back cramps tonight so fingers crossed. Congrats girlin!


----------



## PepsiChic

Im actually getting nervous about tomorrow! how can you be nervous about Af turning up? isnt that silly!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Sorry loro, horrible news, my thiughts are with you. 

And congratulations girlinyork. :)


----------



## divinebliss

sorry loro to hear that I know what its like to lose a child :( My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## TeAmo

did sneaky test...bfn atm Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Girlin! :happydance:! Sorry Loro, Loss is devastating! I hope you get sticky as soon as you start trying again. :hugs: MrsMM24, yay for O, and getting close to testing. I can't wait to hear about your :bfp:! I did notice you changed your testing date. So, I assume O was a few days late. Let May be everyone's month! 

Sorry to all the ones the :witch: got! May June bring you, your :bfp:! 

AFM: CD20, and finally positive OPK! I will O, in two days... or atleast thats the normal for me based on prior cycles. (2 days after pos OPK.) As my Opk's are more sensitive. I only like OPK's to give me an idea of O. As if not I think I'm pg nearly 3/4 of the cycle. Haha! 

This is my first technical cycle after MC. With DD's first birthday, and out of town guests, a small cold... O being 2-4 days late isn't bad. I'm ready to see if my body is ready to get PG again.


----------



## kel21

Well 9dpo. Still crampy! Had another temp dip this am. Though i did take tylenol right before bed! :dohh: all tests have been bfn so far. Going away for the weekend and won't be able to test again till 11dpo! Fxd i get a bfp then! Gl ladies!


----------



## almosthere

oh lorro I am so, so sorry....<3


----------



## La Mere

So so sorry, Loro. 

Congrats, Girlinyork

AFM: Took a test just for the heck of it this morning (10dpo) and lookie what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015


----------



## sharnw

My thoughts are with you loro :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Wow la mere! Congrats!!


----------



## La Mere

kel21 said:


> Wow la mere! Congrats!!

Thank you so much, Kel!


----------



## Charisse28

Got my BFP today!! This is a very lucky month for me!! Praise Him!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## La Mere

Charisse28 said:


> Got my BFP today!! This is a very lucky month for me!! Praise Him!! :happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations, Charisse!! I got my BFP today also!! :hugs:

:dust: to everyone still trying!


----------



## Annie77

Well I thought I would not try again until argent holidaying in June/July but have ovulated on day 12 and had intercourse 2 nights ago which of course means I am inTWW!
Hope everyone is ok,loro - I will message you tomorrow


----------



## Tristan

BFP today at 11 DPO!! 3 BFP's to be exact....had to make sure!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats to all the :bfp:!!!

La Mere that's so dark for 10dpo!


----------



## Charisse28

La Mere said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today!! This is a very lucky month for me!! Praise Him!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations, Charisse!! I got my BFP today also!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still trying!Click to expand...

YAY!!! Congrats to you too! H and H 9 months! 

And lots of sticky baby dust to all who are still trying!:dust::dust:


----------



## La Mere

Crystal5483 said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp:!!!
> 
> La Mere that's so dark for 10dpo!

I know! I was completely shocked when I saw it!



Charisse28 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today!! This is a very lucky month for me!! Praise Him!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations, Charisse!! I got my BFP today also!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still trying!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats to you too! H and H 9 months!
> 
> And lots of sticky baby dust to all who are still trying!:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, Charisse! Same to you, hun!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Lots and lots of :dust: to all the remaining May testers! Let this be the month! :)


----------



## fingersxxd

I'm sorry but I have to point this out... La mere 3 people voted negative on your test... ARE THEY BLIND????? Lmao anyway congrats to you and the other two BFPs. Keep em coming ladies!!


MRSMM -- I can't wait for your test! GL I've got everything that I can cross crossed for you even my eyes!!!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats bfps!!!! :D


----------



## Jess19

Hello ladies :hi: may I join mays testing thread! 
AF is due on the 13th (I'm 6po today) 
:dust: to all

Congrats to the bfps! :happydance:


----------



## Meera

Congrats to all Bfp's!!! :flower:

I got positive on 14 dpo but my doc isn't sure because I was given hcg 5000 iu to ovulate. So need to get a blood test tomorrow and depending on the result. She will confirm tomorrow!! 

Feels like a looooonnngggg wait!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## girlinyork

My instincts were right and something was wrong. Started bleeding this morning. Bum


----------



## darkstar

Two days until AF is due...


----------



## darkstar

girlinyork said:


> My instincts were right and something was wrong. Started bleeding this morning. Bum

It's not implantation bleed is it?


----------



## girlinyork

Doubtful. My temperature plummeted and it's like somebody deflated my breasts


----------



## debzie

I am out. Witch is here in full force and she is not being kind. 

Im so sorry girlin. Looks like we are cycle buddies again. Let the crazyness commence.


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck ladies!


----------



## darkstar

girlinyork said:


> Doubtful. My temperature plummeted and it's like somebody deflated my breasts

aww sorry :(


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry girlin. I really hope that it's just random bleeding.


----------



## girlinyork

:) thanks, but I can tell it's not. Its af type bleeding and pretty painful. I really hope I am capable of carrying to term :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Girlin! Cry, scream, do whatever you feel like doing. May you get a sticky as soon as you try again. :hugs:

Debzie: Sorry the :witch: flew in. I'm sorry she's being cruel. I hope you get a sticky next month! :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

MrMM24 could you add me for may 18th please? I was not actively trying as was not wanting to be in early pregnancy on holiday (in case I miscarry abroad etc) but these things happen... We only did the deed once about 40hrs prior to ovulation but last time it was the same but 3 days before.


----------



## 28329

So sorry girlinyork. If you need to talk I'm here.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry grilinyork :hugs:

No news from me still :bfn:'s ..


----------



## echo

So sorry, girlinyork! :hugs:

Congrats to La mere, Charisse, and Tristin!


----------



## PepsiChic

14DPO!!! - AF due today, no sign of her yet, temp is staying even, tummy is bloated as all hell and I couldnt sleep last night - which normally happens the day before AF shows up, so im trying NOT to get my hopes up as the day is young and theres plenty of time for her to show her face.


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: loro & girli x

sorry that witch got you debz xxx

congrats to the 3!!!!!! new bfps x let may be a lucky month x

limbo land for me had a few faint lines or "evaps" thats what i get for testing early x only another few days till i know either way x 

gl everyone xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

I'm so sorry Loro and GirlinYork :( *hugs* to you both xx

I'm still in limbo like beccyboo... 11dpo, temp went up by 0.1C this morning, I'm hoping that's a good sign, but I've had lots of nausea, tummy gurgling and heavy/dull twinges in my lower abdomen and to me that is a bigger sign of AF than possible pregnancy :(

I feel like AF is coming. 

I'm also pretty emotional and weepy today, that is usually a good sign AF is expected for me. Sigh. Let's hope I'm wrong!


----------



## lizlovelust

pos OPK today!


----------



## Becyboo__x

lizlovelust said:


> pos OPK today!

:yipee:!!


----------



## lizlovelust

we just BDed too! hurray!! i shiouod get crosshairs in three days if my temps go up!


----------



## momwannabe81

I was trying to stay away from this thread in case I was jinxing myself but still no bfp. I'm testing the 15th dh b'day but af due the 16th. We used a new donor this month so I'm hoping it did the trick. Baby dust to all


----------



## PepsiChic

so im ending 14DPO on this note - AF is officially LATE! think im going to hold out for testing though. as I know she can be tempremental so wouldnt be surprised if i woke up with her wishing me a good morning.


----------



## TeAmo

EEK testing in the morning! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Pepsi!


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: loro and girlinyork. I'm so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine what you're going through, but I hope that you'll find comfort and strength in the coming days. Take care of yourselves! 

Congrats to the new BFPS!! 


AFM: MrsMM, can you put me down to test on the 31st? AF should be two days late by then. Here's hoping that she won't show at the end of this month! But even if she does, I'm ready to keep trying until I finally get that BFP. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1vz8z.jpg

pos OPK!

BDed twice so far today!


----------



## AltaMom

Af was due May 3, No sign of her yet. BFN on the ic's I have. Just waiting, and testing...lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Good luck testing, Ladies! Hoping the :witch: has the best of reasons for staying away. :)

AFM: Looks like tomorrow is O day, two days after positive OPK! Yay for O! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Would any of you girls know if im 3 or 6 dpo?? My temps are a bit confusing..


----------



## TeAmo

Im 12 DPO and did a test this morning. I can see a line... very faint though! I have posted in the Test Gallery so have a look... not sure what to make of it. xx


----------



## Annie77

I am due AF on 18th but the next day it is the Scottish cup final between Edinburgh rivals, hearts and hibs. My husband supports hibs and I support hearts so either way it will be a tense day. I am thinking of holding off telling him IF I am pregnant until after the match. Maybe it will be a nice consolation prize when my team wins hahahaha!
It also means if he wins, he will be extra happy


----------



## Becyboo__x

Blah my temps dipped from 36,87 to 36.65 .. usually dips 13dpo
as AF's due tomorrow... so i think i will be out .. but guess ill wait not
got much hope though :nope:


----------



## danni2kids

sharnw said:


> Would any of you girls know if im 3 or 6 dpo?? My temps are a bit confusing..

Id say your 6dpo FX this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks danni :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Sharn - I'd say 6DPO. You get an oestrogen surge a few days after ovulation which makes your temps drop for a day. So it's probably just that.


----------



## gnome86

Yay ok so faint line on OPK so figuring will OV tues. OH has day off 2mo so plenty bd-ing in beforehand :)


----------



## echo

Congrats TeAmo!

On my end:
I don't know if FF is right. I don't think I gave enough info to trust it. I didn't start temping until what I thought was o day. I haven't been sleeping well, and sometimes I have been mouth breathing. I am either 6dpo (FF) or 10dpo (my guess). I guess time will tell.


----------



## Jess19

I kinda see it teamo although I am on my phone so it makes it a little difficult
Are you going to test again? 

I caved tolday and tested with a frer and it was a bfn :-(
Stil early I know, but my lack of all symptoms has me thinking I'm out
I just want this cycle to end so I can start my clomid!


----------



## Mrskg

think i have my bfp!!! totally wiped clean :cry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html

teamo i will go look now xx

lol annie77 thats a great idea x my hubby a celtic man x my mum & 1 bro are jambos an my dad an 3 bros are hibbies - could be interesting x have you got a ticket for the game? my bro had to stand for 5 hours to get his xxx


----------



## gnome86

Mrskg said:


> think i have my bfp!!! totally wiped clean :cry:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html
> 
> teamo i will go look now xx
> 
> lol annie77 thats a great idea x my hubby a celtic man x my mum & 1 bro are jambos an my dad an 3 bros are hibbies - could be interesting x have you got a ticket for the game? my bro had to stand for 5 hours to get his xxx


Congratulations xxx :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congrats mrskg!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Well, I was expecting to ovulate on CD16, which is what is about normal for me. I've been charting my BBT for the first time this and when I put in my temperature this morning, it told me I'd ovulated on CD15 (May 2nd).. so now I'm 4DPO... AF should be due on May 14th, unless the Vitamin B Complex makes my LP longer... :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! Praying its a sticky bean for you!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Got another Pos OPK today! I think I'm for sure finally Oing! We BDed so many times yesterday!


----------



## echo

Congrats MrsK!


----------



## faith2bmum

Congrats bfp's! Well my af due today had brown spotting on tp last night and this morning too thought :witch: was here and even went to sainsburys for pads and got sad because baby stuff on same aisle - who designs supermarkets?! Anyway still no sign of her and no cramps so hope she holds off gonna test again in morning will be 14 dpo fx'd


----------



## TeAmo

Congrats MrsKG! xx


----------



## DooDah

@8dpo - :bfn: :(


----------



## skeet9924

That's good news Liz!! I think I'm joining you for a long cycle.. I was supposed to ov last weekend .. Still waiting.. Don't even feel like its close.. No signs what do ever


----------



## kel21

Well the witch got me. Odd cycle. Way early o, then vey short lp. Not sure when i'll be testing again, probably not till june.


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear the witch showed her ugly face kel!


----------



## almosthere

oh yay to Oing liz, GL!! keep BD for the next 2-3 days!!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.


----------



## almosthere

teamstanlick said:


> Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.

I also hate af hahahaa although we should all remember without her, we could not get pregnant! so it is a bittersweet relationship :haha:


----------



## sharnw

ickle pand said:


> Sharn - I'd say 6DPO. You get an oestrogen surge a few days after ovulation which makes your temps drop for a day. So it's probably just that.

Thanks ickle pand :)

:dust:


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

Okay! I'm in for May! Did my first round of clomid days 5-9 this cycle, which made me O really early, CD12. I will test on May 15. Fingers crossed that the clomid does the trick...


----------



## sharnw

Mrsgilly-GL!! Im on clomid this cycle too ;)
Testing 14th may 

AFM Im deffinately wearing panty liners!! Yuk! Increased cm this cycles tww :/


----------



## lilyV

MrsMM24, plz put me down for May 21.


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.
> 
> I also hate af hahahaa although we should all remember without her, we could not get pregnant! so it is a bittersweet relationship :haha:Click to expand...

Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Jess19

Lol so true!


----------



## PepsiChic

15DPO!! - AF is now 2 days late! "symptoms" are sore lower back and dry throat thats it really, havent tested yet...think i prefer the suspense, the longer shes not here the more likely for a BFP...thats my mind set anyway,if shes not here by Thursday 10th i'll be testing!


----------



## almosthere

eeek gl pepsi!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck! :)


----------



## Mummy.R

PepsiChic said:


> 15DPO!! - AF is now 2 days late! "symptoms" are sore lower back and dry throat thats it really, havent tested yet...think i prefer the suspense, the longer shes not here the more likely for a BFP...thats my mind set anyway,if shes not here by Thursday 10th i'll be testing!

Im in a very similar boat as you! AF is due tomorrow, but i've decided on Thursday 10th as well to test!! Good Luck to you (&everyone else waiting for their BFP)


----------



## Jess19

Oh your chart looks good! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Pepsi: your chart looks really good.. I'm going to bet it's a bfp!!


----------



## sharnw

Lol i just tested a bfn


----------



## fingersxxd

Hooray more BFPs!!


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

PepsiChic said:


> 15DPO!! - AF is now 2 days late! "symptoms" are sore lower back and dry throat thats it really, havent tested yet...think i prefer the suspense, the longer shes not here the more likely for a BFP...thats my mind set anyway,if shes not here by Thursday 10th i'll be testing!

Pepsi- good luck! :thumbup:You have amazing willpower to wait that long to test! I am a testing maniac. :winkwink:


----------



## darkstar

I just got a BFP.. still shaking. I was so in denial about it even though my symptoms weren't normal for AF coming. I'm plastering it all over babyandbump because I can't tell anyone yet and DH is still at work lol.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005116028/


----------



## babysiew

congrats!


----------



## sharnw

Darkstar congrats!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats darker x

Well it's official for me just gor :bfp: on frer :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Yay, congratulations! The BFP's are coming :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Mrskg and Darkstar! Wooooohooooo! :happydance: Come on May testers, let those :bfp:'s keep pouring! :)


----------



## faith2bmum

Well done dark star, the witch made an appearance for me last night so I'm out see you in June - good luck May testers I'll be checking in to see your bfp's!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats darkstar and Mrskg!! H & H 9mos!! :) Sending super super sticky vibes your way!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats darkstar and mrskg!! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Darkstar and MrsKg!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the new bfp ..

Can you please take me off the front page for testing... I won't be testing this month.

Thanks... Good luck everyone!! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies!!

I was wondering if any of you have a moment if you could take a look at my chart. I am brand new to charting but my chart looks off to me (Of course I've been stalking charts all morning to see if there are any like mine lol which I know is not good as everyone is different). I temp at 530am every morning and I checked my thermometer, it is working fine. I also have the thermometer right next to my bed so all I do is grab it and pop it in my mouth.
I thought after O BBT should rise quickly or gradually rise. But FF is giving me crosshairs on CD15, then 1dpo I flatline for a few days at 97.18, then go up a little on 4/5dpo, then come back down to 97.18 6dpo (97.18 is above my coverline but not much and it is not much higher than my pre O temps). Do you think FF is correct with my O date? Do you think I'm doing something wrong? Any info would be helpful and very much appreciated!!

Sorry if I don't completely make sense. Charting is so new to me that I feel like I am speaking another language when trying to explain what I see happening on my chart. lol

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hi butterfly, from your chart I'd say you ovulated on day 12. Ff looks to confused because it checks for 3 temp increases after you ovulate, not a dip. Your dip at 12 days is so strong im convinced that is when you ovulated. 
Looking at your current temp, if it drops much lower I'd expect af to arrive, though I hope very much for you that's not the case :) 
Good luck


----------



## helpmeplzz

What you ladies Think?? I had a positive opk on thuesday and wednesday a negative on thursday babydanced on friday was that too late??


----------



## almosthere

you may have jut caught it-did u bd before your pos??


----------



## almosthere

darkstar said:


> I just got a BFP.. still shaking. I was so in denial about it even though my symptoms weren't normal for AF coming. I'm plastering it all over babyandbump because I can't tell anyone yet and DH is still at work lol.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005116028/

AMAZING lines!! yayy! congratss. And congrats to you too mrskg!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think i finally Oed! Check out my chart!


----------



## almosthere

looks good so far liz now you just need two more days to be sure, gl!


----------



## lizlovelust

And we BDed 5 times this weekend! So i think i have a good chance!


----------



## Butterfly22

RebeccaLO said:


> Hi butterfly, from your chart I'd say you ovulated on day 12. Ff looks to confused because it checks for 3 temp increases after you ovulate, not a dip. Your dip at 12 days is so strong im convinced that is when you ovulated.
> Looking at your current temp, if it drops much lower I'd expect af to arrive, though I hope very much for you that's not the case :)
> Good luck

Thank you so much for your reply! Fx tomorrow AM my temp jumps back up!!


----------



## echo

Congrats darkstar!


----------



## Beautifullei2

this month dh & I stopped "trying" per say.. I believe I O'ed on between CD15-17. We BD twice CD12, 16 & 19. I know I know its not a whole lot ....Im now on CD27 & no sign of AF just yet.. Ive been having lotiony CM since saturday & hasn't let up. FXed that one spermy made it to my eggy :) trying to hold off on testing but its hard


----------



## PepsiChic

16DPO - very restless sleeping but im not sure why, sore throat, temp still going up...at what point does it stop going up?! other then that nothing else to report :) watching the clock till thursday!


----------



## almosthere

pepsi you are so preggooo can't wait for thursday!


----------



## fingersxxd

Pepsi your chart looks like mine did. Triphasic I think mine said. GL!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg Pepsi!! I can't believe you haven't tested yet!! I'm so positive you are going to get your bfp!! I can't believe the strength you have!!


----------



## helpmeplzz

almosthere said:


> you may have jut caught it-did u bd before your pos??



:nope:I didnt hubby was Away working.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry I haven't been posting updates, but i'm here now! Tested Saturday and this morning, both BFN. AF arrived this evening. Booo! I'm out this month.


----------



## PepsiChic

almosthere said:


> pepsi you are so preggooo can't wait for thursday!

:flower: 



fingersxxd said:


> Pepsi your chart looks like mine did. Triphasic I think mine said. GL!

thankyou!



skeet9924 said:


> Omg Pepsi!! I can't believe you haven't tested yet!! I'm so positive you are going to get your bfp!! I can't believe the strength you have!!

:thumbup: lol im so nervous to test! Im just itching to go to the store and buy a test, sitting on my hands! and given all the credit cards to DH to hide from me :blush:


----------



## skeet9924

I really think you should!! I'm about 100% positive you are!! LOl if you lived by me I'd be giving you an ic or 3 to use lol!! Your chart looks so promising!! And your late too right?


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I need some advice. I just took this with 2my, the pix was taken at the 10 min mark. Idk what to think, I'm going to test reguardless tomorrow. 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## echo

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls I need some advice. I just took this with 2my, the pix was taken at the 10 min mark. Idk what to think, I'm going to test reguardless tomorrow.
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Hmmm.
The photo makes color hard to see. Is it pink? I had 6 positives last Nov/Dec that came up in the 10-15 minute mark. All pink. Apparently thats common with those tests? Chemical, though. I would definitely test again in the am. I hope its your bfp, and its sticky. :)

The dip on the 3rd in your chart, could it be implantation? I'm still learning about charts, so...


----------



## RAFwife

Hey everyone, that's me 3dpo. Odds are pretty rubbish this cycle, but you never know right! :shrug: Getting bloodwork done tomorrow so hopefully will give us some indication of what we're up against. Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Jess, BFP! Take a frer!!!


----------



## Jess19

I took my only frer yesterday at 8dpo, it was stark white :-(
But I had to poas this am lol so I bought some cheapies 

I guess the next few days will tell. AF is due on the 13th


----------



## PepsiChic

skeet9924 said:


> I really think you should!! I'm about 100% positive you are!! LOl if you lived by me I'd be giving you an ic or 3 to use lol!! Your chart looks so promising!! And your late too right?

3 days late! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies!!! I'm 1dpo today. I guess my test will be May 19. I say guess cause I took clomid this cycle and it always extends my cycle.

Jesse...I do believe I see the line! Can't wait for your test tomorrow...Fx'd


----------



## lizlovelust

Well id say BFP! Congrats!


----------



## lizlovelust

Would you ladies say im 1DPO or 2?


----------



## fluterby429

Pepsi...did you test?


----------



## Beautifullei2

PepsiChic said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I really think you should!! I'm about 100% positive you are!! LOl if you lived by me I'd be giving you an ic or 3 to use lol!! Your chart looks so promising!! And your late too right?
> 
> 3 days late! :happydance:Click to expand...

:test: TEST HUN :test:


----------



## duffers

Hello, i've been stalking this thread for a while but too shy to join in :shy:. However, got my BFP today after 6 months of trying. So happy.:happydance: Hope to find a B&B buddy on here.


----------



## RebeccaLO

lizlovelust said:


> Would you ladies say im 1DPO or 2?

I think you need a couple more temp readings to be sure but I'd say 1dpo. Keep your eyes out for another couple of temp rises and it'll be confirmed. Good luck


----------



## RebeccaLO

Duffers huge congratulations, so pleased for you :)


----------



## PepsiChic

lizlovelust said:


> Would you ladies say im 1DPO or 2?

Id say 1DPO, but its quite early to tell without some more temps! 



fluterby429 said:


> Pepsi...did you test?

not yet! :winkwink:



Beautifullei2 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I really think you should!! I'm about 100% positive you are!! LOl if you lived by me I'd be giving you an ic or 3 to use lol!! Your chart looks so promising!! And your late too right?
> 
> 3 days late! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: TEST HUN :test:Click to expand...

:haha: Im going to try and wait!....or maybe when i go out to return the dvds tonight i might accidently slip by walgreens and grab a test for the morning.....we'll see! :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im so anxious to test!!! Im on CD 27 & just started feeling Mild pains on my R side.. Doesn't feel like cramps, more like a sharp ache then goes away.. Almost like O pains


----------



## darkstar

duffers said:


> Hello, i've been stalking this thread for a while but too shy to join in :shy:. However, got my BFP today after 6 months of trying. So happy.:happydance: Hope to find a B&B buddy on here.

Congratulations! When are you due? I just got my BFP as well, I don't think its quite sunk in yet!


----------



## darkstar

Beautifullei2 said:


> Im so anxious to test!!! Im on CD 27 & just started feeling Mild pains on my R side.. Doesn't feel like cramps, more like a sharp ache then goes away.. Almost like O pains

I had that, OMG test!


----------



## lizlovelust

I cant wait till i test, put me down for may 21st! Thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Beautifullei2

darkstar said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Im so anxious to test!!! Im on CD 27 & just started feeling Mild pains on my R side.. Doesn't feel like cramps, more like a sharp ache then goes away.. Almost like O pains
> 
> I had that, OMG test!Click to expand...

Im so afraid too.. This was the first month I stopped using clomid & opks.. DH & I just bd'ed based on what my body was feeling.. Im going to try and wait until morning if I can hold off that long :) 

knowing you felt the same keeps me positive...


----------



## sharnw

8dpo................... Lol


----------



## almosthere

Jess19 said:


> I took my only frer yesterday at 8dpo, it was stark white :-(
> But I had to poas this am lol so I bought some cheapies
> 
> I guess the next few days will tell. AF is due on the 13th

that is so a clear pink bfp to me! congrats if so!!!


----------



## almosthere

so jealous so many ladiesi n their twws already-I am not even about to O for like another week...o man! long month of may for me!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *ANNIE77, JESS19, MOMWANNABE81, DBZ34, UW1MRSGILLY, LILYV, MUMMY.R, DARKSTAR, FLUTERBY429, and DUFFERS* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


:cake: Happy Birthday Charisse28's DH!:cake:


*!! TEAMO and WANTING3 *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, BECYBOO_x, DISCORIA, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE,ALTAMOM, EMERALD D, HAPPY7, MIZZKOFFEL, and NIXILIX * FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________
:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LA MERE, CHARISSE28, TRISTAN, MRSKG, DARKSTAR, and DUFFERS* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!


*LOROJOVANOS* :hugs::hugs:


*~CHIPPER~, LIZLOVELUST, GNOME, and LEINZLOVE* YAY!! for the +OPK!!!


*ANNIE77* Good Luck this Thursday!!:dust:


*MEERA* GL with the blood work!:dust:


*PEPSICHIC* This sounds sooo good for a BFP!!!:dust:


*SKEET9924* I hope things go well for a May OV and a June BFP!!:dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* GL Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *DEBZIE, KEL21, TEAMSTANLIK, FAITH2BMUM, VIETMAMSIE* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*GIRLINYORK* :hugs: So sorry to hear of your sad news. I know that there is no replacement or words to say at this time for you and your family. So please accept my thoughts and plenty of :huge:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 55* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)___________________________________________
*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF did not show this weekend, however, my LP fluctuates, especially after the 2 MCs so I am going to wait a little longer before I test.... FXD for myself and everyone else still TTC, waiting, or testing!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## luna_19

Wow so many new bfps! Congrats to everyone :)

Afm I'm feeling really good about this cycle, hoping 5 is my lucky number!


----------



## lizlovelust

IM SO EXCITED, I feel like I'm in it this month, just have a great feeling about it! We BDed 5 times this weekend, 4 on Saturday and 1 time on Sunday! So I think we have a great chance this cycle! I also sat with my legs in the air for 30 min. each time after we BDed!


----------



## DiscoRia

Well I started spotting this afternoon so I guess I am out until it all starts again in another two or so weeks ;) 

Good Luck to all the twws and tccs and Congratulations to all the bfps! xx


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> IM SO EXCITED, I feel like I'm in it this month, just have a great feeling about it! We BDed 5 times this weekend, 4 on Saturday and 1 time on Sunday! So I think we have a great chance this cycle! I also sat with my legs in the air for 30 min. each time after we BDed!

Wow! Thats a lot of bd! FX'd!


----------



## lizlovelust

haha I know right? That's the most we've BDed in a day/weekend before! Lol :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Not good-not good!! SS and trying not tooo!! Aagghhhh


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having weird preasure/cramps, is this normal for 1DPO?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Couldn't wait so took a frer & bfn :( still no sign of AF which is odd cause she's good at sending me tons of warning signs


----------



## Charisse28

I had a chemical pregnancy:( HCG today at 15dpo is 2. Waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## echo

Charisse28 said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy:( HCG today at 15dpo is 2. Waiting for AF to show up.

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Charisse28 said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy:( HCG today at 15dpo is 2. Waiting for AF to show up.

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly22

Charisse28 said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy:( HCG today at 15dpo is 2. Waiting for AF to show up.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry Charisse :hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I did finally get a BFP yesterday, but then AF started today. Congrats to those who got BFP's, baby dust all around.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww I'm so sorry altamom! :hug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Altamom: I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsMM24: I'm hoping you are about to update us all with your :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## mzhope4boy

Hello all. This is my first cycle of Clomid. I have daughters and hoping for a son. I am 11dpo today. Had a bout of diarrhea ( tmi ). Tested BFN yesterday with FRER. Hoping for a BFP soon . Good luck and baby dust to you all.


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

Wow ladies! So many BFPs! That makes me hopeful... Keep 'em coming!

Waiting to hear from my doctor what my progesterone levels are from my blood draw today. Hopefully they are nice and high, otherwise I'll have to up my dose of clomid next month.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so sorry altamom :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im guessing I miss calculated my o day... My nipples are super swollen & hurt so bad... I never get breast pain from my period so I'm confused... No signs of the evil :witch: at all.. still having faith that I get a bfp


----------



## Meera

I got my :bfn: very excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Meera

Oops :bfp:


----------



## sharnw

Meera YAY!


----------



## gnome86

Right my ovaries have got me in a right cafuddle :wacko:
Basic biology lol but please tell me if I am getting AF I have to be ovulating right? 
I did the ovulation calculators online and I should be ovulating today/next couple days. 
So I started busy weeing on OPK sticks, and whereas few months ago I was getting strong positives this time and last time have been different. 
LAst time I only got a half positive ~(as negative as wasnt as strong as control line) but put it down to OPKing too late. 
This month I started OPKing Friday, got neg, sat got the half strength line, sun neg, mon neg n today a faint positive. 
So has my LH surge gone doo lally tap or am i not ovulating but still getting AF? 
Sorry 4 long msg but am soooo confused. :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

What calculators are you using Gnome? The follicular phase (from AF to ov) can change in length for millions of different reasons and is perfectly normal so don't worry. It's the luteal phase (from ov to AF) that stays the same. It could be that you just have ov'd yet. 

If you're getting AF regularly then the chances are that you're probably ovulating too. Do you chart your temps, CM and/or CP? They can all help you pinpoint exactly when you are going to ov.


----------



## gnome86

ickle pand said:


> What calculators are you using Gnome? The follicular phase (from AF to ov) can change in length for millions of different reasons and is perfectly normal so don't worry. It's the luteal phase (from ov to AF) that stays the same. It could be that you just have ov'd yet.
> 
> If you're getting AF regularly then the chances are that you're probably ovulating too. Do you chart your temps, CM and/or CP? They can all help you pinpoint exactly when you are going to ov.

Thank you for the reply ickle, I dont chart, I couldnt even manage a homework diary in school so there just no way I would be organised enough to do that. I check CM, havent had white yet this time so u think the couple half pos's are just body gearing up to surge n ov then? Oh and i use the ov calc on babycentre.co.uk.
How r u getting on? x


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats Meera!! :happydance:
Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## ickle pand

It's not really white CM you're looking for, just EWCM. Hopefully it is you gearing up to ov. I'd keep testing with the OPK's until you do get a positive. I'm not an expert on them, because they don't work for me, but I know some ladies test a couple of times a day, in case they have really short surges. I use a CBFM and that's just a once a day test. 

I'm in the boring waiting for ov part of my cycle just now. I've still got about a week to go so all I can do is just keep taking my supplements lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

another high temp today! yay! one more high temp and FF should give me crosshairs! :dance:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Sharn you are so preggers, your chart looks like my bfp chart in June!!! omg! So excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







June2011.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PepsiChic

so hubby picked up some tests while out dropping dvds back at rental...took one when i woke up...































...........BFP! 7 months of TTC, this was the first month using pre-seed and first full month of charting. <3 you ladies!

Im suppose to start work soon but i cant stop crying im so happy! what a soppy cow i am. now when on earth do i tell people?


----------



## PepsiChic

oh and you guys are the first people that know! my hubby is still asleep! (i left the test on his laptop to find)


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow congrats pepsi!!


----------



## almosthere

yay pepsi i knew itttt!!! congrats-I am at 8/9 months of ttc so you give me hope! You must be so happy and relieved your mission is complete!! haha =)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Pepsi!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## teamstanlick

Congratulations Pepsi - what wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## fingersxxd

Pepsi when are you due? We've gotta be close my EDD is jan 7 congrats I knew it!!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats Pepsi!!! :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Well done Pepsi! Gives hope for a lot of us I think :) x


----------



## PepsiChic

almosthere said:


> yay pepsi i knew itttt!!! congrats-I am at 8/9 months of ttc so you give me hope! You must be so happy and relieved your mission is complete!! haha =)

:hugs: dont give up! and if you can get your hands on pre-seed and see if it helps. lots of positive thoughts your way chick x



fingersxxd said:


> Pepsi when are you due? We've gotta be close my EDD is jan 7 congrats I knew it!!

I havent been in to see a OBGYN for a better idea of a due date yet, but according to FF its approx Jan 12th! 



RebeccaLO said:


> Well done Pepsi! Gives hope for a lot of us I think :) x

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it normal to have a little bit of super light spotting after O?


----------



## first4j

Hey Everyone! Congrats to the positives so far! I am very new to trying. We have talked about it but finally decided to do it mid month. I am not completely sure when I ovulated, but from when I used to chart I was always 14 days.

I decided to join to share what I have experienced and get support if i get the bfn for next month! I have been reading so decided to join.

Symptoms so far. Very tired for about 4 days. Like I was sick just no physical sickness. Am feeling fine today though.

Had mild achy cramps for 2 days like I had my period then stopped mid afternoon yesterday. When I cramp before AF always start a few hours later and this was way to early. 

High consistent temps for the past few days including this am.

AF due tomorrow-sat. Have a 10-14 day leutal. Tomorrow is cycle day 25. Longest I have had is 28 days and mostly 24-26.

Fingers crossed!! Testing Sunday cycle day 29 ( mothers day)


----------



## almosthere

PepsiChic said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> yay pepsi i knew itttt!!! congrats-I am at 8/9 months of ttc so you give me hope! You must be so happy and relieved your mission is complete!! haha =)
> 
> :hugs: dont give up! and if you can get your hands on pre-seed and see if it helps. lots of positive thoughts your way chick x
> 
> 
> 
> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Pepsi when are you due? We've gotta be close my EDD is jan 7 congrats I knew it!!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been in to see a OBGYN for a better idea of a due date yet, but according to FF its approx Jan 12th!
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> Well done Pepsi! Gives hope for a lot of us I think :) xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

we use pre-seed around O day!! a couple days before, during, then after. we are almost out!! and I will never give up I can't wait to be pregnant! I know God has a plan for me and DH and will hopefully give us our miracle soon!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Congrats Pepsi :D 

I came to give another update & see if anyone else experinced this??

Tested last night bfn.. Im guessing that today is my 11dpo but cant be sure.. I usually have 28cd's & still no sign of af.. Still having very swollen & sore nips that are extra sensative..... just started feeling sharp achy pains that came & went (lasted for about 5 sec.) anywho else tested & got a bfn then followed with a bfp ??


----------



## PepsiChic

ok so how do i work out how far along i am pregnancy wise? I did the ticker and it says 4 weeks? that cant be right? i only ovulated just over 2 weeks ago?


----------



## lizlovelust

It counts from the first day of your AF


----------



## gnome86

congratulations!
u a 28 day cycle? they date it at docs from last period.


----------



## Annie77

PepsiChic said:


> ok so how do i work out how far along i am pregnancy wise? I did the ticker and it says 4 weeks? that cant be right? i only ovulated just over 2 weeks ago?

It is one of these quirky things indeed - you are actually 4 weeks pregnsnt two weeks after ovulation. Therefore arguably you were two weeks pregnant before you even ovulate!


----------



## gnome86

found this
"The doctor will ask for the first day of your last period. Once she receives this information, she can subtract 14 days to figure out when you probably ovulated. This also gives your approximate date of conception. The doctor will add 280 days (40 weeks) to this date to find your due date. For instance, if you began your period on November 14, your due date should be August 21"


----------



## La Mere

PepsiChic said:


> ok so how do i work out how far along i am pregnancy wise? I did the ticker and it says 4 weeks? that cant be right? i only ovulated just over 2 weeks ago?

Congratuations, Pepsi! And they count from the first day of your last AF


----------



## RAFwife

Congrats Pepsi!! H+H 9 months.

Liz, I've never had it myself, but as far as I know it is fairly normal to have a little ovulation spotting!


----------



## skeet9924

Pepsi : 

Wooo hooo!!! :happydance: I knew it!!! You chart was showing a bfp!!


----------



## echo

Congrats Pepsi!! 

afm: spotting, af is just around the corner. As I thought, FF was wrong about o (I really need to temp through an entire cycle, lol)


----------



## PepsiChic

thankyou ladies about that! wow 4 weeks sounds a lot better then 2 weeks i guess 

you've all been so supportive and lovely *giant hugs to you all*


----------



## 28329

Yay, congrats pepsi. It sounded far to good for you not to be preggo. So happy for you!

AFM I've had some unusual spotting this tww but I think that's to do with the loss, my body is still healing. If you look at my chart I had a huge temp drop yesterday and its gone back up today. Nothing else to report though.


----------



## La Mere

PepsiChic said:


> thankyou ladies about that! wow 4 weeks sounds a lot better then 2 weeks i guess
> 
> you've all been so supportive and lovely *giant hugs to you all*

You're welcome, Pepsi! wishing you a H+H 9 months!!!


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all the BFP's!! I love that they're flying in!

MrsMM; FXed that this is your rainbow BFP! :flower:

AFM; CD40. No clue when/if I O'ed. Just taking one day at a time and waiting for AF. Testing periodically. Last test was April 28th though. Maybe I should test again? :shrug: No real symptoms though, except that I'm ALWAYS tired. I get plenty of sleep at night [7-9 hours] and still find myself sleeping past my alarm and rushing to work. :dohh: And my nips are sensitive. Not painful, but whenever they're touched, even slightly by my bra, there's a sensation. Totally not normal for me. DH told me to test tomorrow. Guess we shall see. Not getting my hopes up though.

ETA: Don't try to go by my chart. My sleep schedule got all screwy because DH was on jury duty so I didn't temp for a week and a half. :dohh:


----------



## darkstar

Congratulations Pepsi!


----------



## sharnw

FngrsCrossed said:


> Sharn you are so preggers, your chart looks like my bfp chart in June!!! omg! So excited!!!

Omg thank you :)
I hope so 
Xox


----------



## sharnw

Big congrats pepsi!!
We all SO knew you were preggys heheh :) x


----------



## darkstar

Meera said:


> Oops :bfp:

Congratulations Meera :baby:


----------



## gnome86

So did a couple more opks today and on both the control line was faint. Seriously puzzled. Think my cycle must be screwed up. Just have to go with the flow (altho hopefully not of the aunt sort lol). Gonna OPK rest of week.
Still got a funny feeling for June.


----------



## gnome86

ickle pand said:


> It's not really white CM you're looking for, just EWCM. Hopefully it is you gearing up to ov. I'd keep testing with the OPK's until you do get a positive. I'm not an expert on them, because they don't work for me, but I know some ladies test a couple of times a day, in case they have really short surges. I use a CBFM and that's just a once a day test.
> 
> I'm in the boring waiting for ov part of my cycle just now. I've still got about a week to go so all I can do is just keep taking my supplements lol!

Oh Lordy I forgot my vits lol-told u am hopeless. Well FXD it ur time this month x :thumbup:


----------



## averitable

Hey ladies!

Here we go again, I'm back in the tww... Ovd on the 3rd so testing on the 17th. Fingers crossed for those coming up to testing!


----------



## Crystal5483

May just be joining any of you who do not get their bfp this month. Scan today showed no heartbeat.


----------



## gnome86

Crystal5483 said:


> May just be joining any of you who do not get their bfp this month. Scan today showed no heartbeat.

Oh God Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear that, just no words, you poor thing :( xxxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry crystal, your in my prayers


----------



## lizlovelust

omg crystal, lets hope it's a mistake on the US!


----------



## lizlovelust

dreaded TWW for me...I'm getting so impatient! One more high temp and FF will give me crosshairs!


----------



## TeAmo

So sorry to hear that.

I tested again this morning and saw faint line. Going to test again on Friday x


----------



## lizlovelust

TeAmo, lets see a photo!


----------



## TeAmo

1st two are todays, bottom one is the 6th. Clearer IRL altough I got a BFN on a CBD yesterday. Maybe too early? Going to test another CBD on Friday if no AF... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







060512orig1 (1).jpg
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 63









neg080512.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 15









0805121.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## echo

Crystal, I hope it is a mistake, also. My friend had that happen to her, but eventually the heart rate showed up. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## TeAmo

^wss


----------



## ickle pand

Crystal like the other ladies, I'm really hoping that there was some sort of mistake. Are you going to get another scan?


----------



## Crystal5483

A third scan is scheduled for Next Tuesday. But I'm also measuring 6w2d at 7w2d.


----------



## mzhwd

Hi. Im a May 20th tester. I think?.....you are suppose to test the day after AF arrival date, right? I'm currently 4 dpo.


----------



## ickle pand

I start testing at 7DPO but I've put down AF due date as my testing date :)


----------



## mzhwd

@ ickle pand. Thanks thats great info. I have FRER and it says 8days, but im not sure. I dont want to drive myself insane. lol This tww is killing me. The DH and I are trying for #1 and are super siked.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Crystal5483 said:


> A third scan is scheduled for Next Tuesday. But I'm also measuring 6w2d at 7w2d.

Crystal my fingers, toes and everything are crossed for you. Bloody pregnancy, it can't just be simple can it? Thinking of you sweetie x


----------



## La Mere

Crystal I got everything crossed for you hun. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luna_19

i hope your next scan is better news crystal :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal, I hope to everything possible it is just a mistake. Had I not just had the tubal, we'd be right about the same, 7 weeks or so. I absolutely hope that there is a very strong heartbeat in a week. If God forbid anything happens, know I am here and could probably use someone to chat with also. xx


----------



## fluterby429

mzhwd I think we are test buddies! AF should be due on the 19th I think. I'm 2dpo


----------



## mzhwd

@ fluterby429 AWESOME!!!! I hope we all get our BFP!!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies, tested today at 10DPO and bfn, feeling down... af cramps are SERIOUS today and it feels as if she will show at any moment. blah. testing again in 2 days, as my LP is usually 11-12 days.

hope everyone is doing well! FX for lots of BFPs this month!


----------



## sharnw

Taurusmom good luck! Im not far behind you x


----------



## ickle pand

mzhwd said:


> @ ickle pand. Thanks thats great info. I have FRER and it says 8days, but im not sure. I dont want to drive myself insane. lol This tww is killing me. The DH and I are trying for #1 and are super siked.

I use IC's though that only cost a few pennies each. I save the expensive tests for in case I see a line lol! Implantation can happen anytime between 6 and 12 DPO and it takes at least 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable in your urine so 7DPO is never going to give me a line but I just can't resist the urge to test lol! Maybe get yourself some cheap tests if you want to test early so you don't waste that FRER. They're not cheap!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Pepsi!

Crystal: I hope its wrong, and it very well could be. May you see a healthy beating baby at your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

I don't think I am going to test this morning because I have started spotting. Although, my temp went up this morning?


----------



## lizlovelust

Got crosshairs finally! Yay!


----------



## calista20

Happy to report on our 9 month of ttc we finally got our :bfp:

Soooo excited! Praying for sticky bean!


----------



## Butterfly22

calista20 said:


> Happy to report on our 9 month of ttc we finally got our :bfp:
> 
> Soooo excited! Praying for sticky bean!

Congrats calista!! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!



lizlovelust said:


> Got crosshairs finally! Yay!

Yay for crosshairs! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so excited this cycle, i just have a good feeling!


----------



## almosthere

calista20 said:


> Happy to report on our 9 month of ttc we finally got our :bfp:
> 
> Soooo excited! Praying for sticky bean!

yes congrats!!! hope I don't go past 9 months!! on my 8th as of today exactly


----------



## almosthere

FX for you and little bean crystal!


----------



## calista20

Thanks, girls! I was shocked to get it on my 9th month. But it was my first month that my thyroid was at a good level so that must have made all the difference!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats pepsi, meera & crystal x Sending sticky :dust:

beautifullei2 i got bfn on frer 11dpo bfp 12dpo x

teamo gl got everything crossed for test progression x

crystal big :hugs: i know only too well the pain you are going through just now feel free to pm me if you need to talk x

almost i feel like ive followed you for the last 8 months i have everything crossed for you x

MrsMM cant wait to see your bfp!!! x

liz ive never had ov spotting but i have read of people that have got everything crossed for you xxx

:dust: to everyone let it rain more bfp's


----------



## Mrskg

calistal what a gorgeous family an love you avatar pic xxx


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congratulations calista, another BFP that gives everyone hope :)


----------



## gnome86

Congratulations BFPS!


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies, I'm back! :hugs: to those with angels and to those that the witch got! :happydance: for those who have gotten bfp's! I am hoping i will have a normal cycle this month! So if i do mynew testing date should be about the 29th! Fxd for all of us!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats to the bpfs! :happydance: 

I think I have the start to my bfp! 
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mrskg said:


> Congrats pepsi, meera & crystal x Sending sticky :dust:
> 
> beautifullei2 i got bfn on frer 11dpo bfp 12dpo x
> 
> teamo gl got everything crossed for test progression x
> 
> crystal big :hugs: i know only too well the pain you are going through just now feel free to pm me if you need to talk x
> 
> almost i feel like ive followed you for the last 8 months i have everything crossed for you x
> 
> MrsMM cant wait to see your bfp!!! x
> 
> liz ive never had ov spotting but i have read of people that have got everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> :dust: to everyone let it rain more bfp's



That gives me peace of mind!! Thank you!!! Still no sign of AF.. yesterday I had sharp achey paines that came & went (similar to ovulation pain) & today nothing, my nips are still sensative & swollen but not my breasts.. AF is always a day early or right on time which is why im stumped being that im on CD29. If no AF by saturday then I will re-test.. 


normal signs af is coming: back ache starting 3 days before, cramps the day before & moody.. Im having none!!


----------



## fluterby429

congrats calista!!!

Jess I do believe a see a hint of a line! How exciting!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Have any of you lovely ladies ever get "that feeling" that its your month right after O and get your bfp that month?


----------



## ickle pand

For what it's worth, I knew I was pregnant before I got a BFP, it wasn't as early as 3DPO though, I think it was about 7DPO. My chart had heaps of missing temps so it's hard to know exactly when I ov'd.


----------



## lizlovelust

I just have that good feeling right now, like i feel like its my month


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *MZHOPE4BOY, FIRST4J, AVERITABLE, and MZHWD* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*!! all the ladies that have a test day that passed *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, BECYBOO_x, DISCORIA, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE,ALTAMOM, EMERALD D, HAPPY7, MIZZKOFFEL, NIXILIX, and BABYBABA * FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________
:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MEERA, PEPSICHIC, and CALISTA20* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!


*CHARISSE28 and ALTAMOM* :hugs: I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family:hugs:


*MINNI2906* I sure hope things sort out for you soon Hun!:dust:


*JESS19* ahhh... can't wait till official test date, GL and hope that faint continues to get darker and darker!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I am with the other ladies, I hope that there is some type of fault in the U/S and that your bean is just taking its sweet time to grow healthily. GL on Tuesday!:dust:


*PEPSICHIC* this CONGRATS gets a really special shout out, I have been here for a great deal of this journey with you! I am sooo esctatic for you and your family! You provided a great distraction for me today as my temp is dropping and I believe I will be moving to the June testing thread. I mean, how great was this BFP!! We all knew it, and it was the right time for it, return from your trip and TTC! Although I know you wanted to share the news while you were away with family, I know that this MAY BFP is welcomed just as greatly!!! I cannot contain nor explain my delight today reading your news! I am wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos! And to that little bean, continue to grow strongly and deeply inside one lovely mom!:happydance::flower:


*CALISTA20* I may not have been there with you for as much of your journey as I have with PEPSICHIC, but I feel like I have watched your journey for quite some time. Month after month I peer at that beautiful avatar pic and see you give me a date to test on. I am soooo very happy for you and your beautiful family. This is something that I have seen you all wait for. 1st month trying or the 9th, this is GREAT! I am wishing you the happiest & healthiest 9 mos Hun!:happydance::flower:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *DISCORIA, CHARISSE28, ALTAMOM, and ECHO * I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 55* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* Well... my temps seems to be up and down now. No doubt an effect of the most recent MC. I did test this morning, and it was a stark white BFN! My journey is not over however, as we had an HSG in April and are holding out hope that the next three months we ring true to the high fertility afterwards. I am focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! I will let you know when AF officially sets in, but till then, GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## Beautifullei2

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *MZHOPE$BOY, FIRST4J, AVERITABLE, and MZHWD* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *!! all the ladies that have a test day that passed *
> 
> 
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, BECYBOO_x, DISCORIA, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE,ALTAMOM, EMERALD D, HAPPY7, MIZZKOFFEL, NIXILIX, and BABYBABA * FXD!!!:dust:
> _____________________________________________________
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MEERA, PEPSICHIC, and CALISTA20* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!
> 
> 
> *CHARISSE28 and ALTAMOM* :hugs: I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family:hugs:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* I sure hope things sort out for you soon Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JESS19* ahhh... can't wait till official test date, GL and hope that faint continues to get darker and darker!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* I am with the other ladies, I hope that there is some type of fault in the U/S and that your bean is just taking its sweet time to grow healthily. GL on Tuesday!:dust:
> 
> 
> *PEPSICHIC* this CONGRATS gets a really special shout out, I have been here for a great deal of this journey with you! I am sooo esctatic for you and your family! You provided a great distraction for me today as my temp is dropping and I believe I will be moving to the June testing thread. I mean, how great was this BFP!! We all knew it, and it was the right time for it, return from your trip and TTC! Although I know you wanted to share the news while you were away with family, I know that this MAY BFP is welcomed just as greatly!!! I cannot contain nor explain my delight today reading your news! I am wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos! And to that little bean, continue to grow strongly and deeply inside one lovely mom!:happydance::flower:
> 
> 
> *CALISTA20* I may not have been there with you for as much of your journey as I have with PEPSICHIC, but I feel like I have watched your journey for quite some time. Month after month I peer at that beautiful avatar pic and see you give me a date to test on. I am soooo very happy for you and your beautiful family. This is something that I have seen you all wait for. 1st month trying or the 9th, this is GREAT! I am wishing you the happiest & healthiest 9 mos Hun!:happydance::flower:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *DISCORIA, CHARISSE28, ALTAMOM, and ECHO * I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 55* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> ___________________________________________
> *AFM...* Well... my temps seems to be up and down now. No doubt an effect of the most recent MC. I did test this morning, and it was a stark white BFN! My journey is not over however, as we had an HSG in April and are holding out hope that the next three months we ring true to the high fertility afterwards. I am focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! I will let you know when AF officially sets in, but till then, GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Update**



Im right there with you getting that MILF shape ;-) Just my luck once I get down to the slim I want to be Ill get my BFP as thats what happened with my DD. Good luck to you hun! :D 

AFM: still no sign of af.. Longest cycle I have ever had was 29 days & today Im at the 29 day mark.. Still bfn on cheapie


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Im a newbie can you add me to the list? the :witch: is supposed to be here on Friday the 11th [-o&lt; that this is our month


----------



## gnome86

:hi: Hi Mrs Waddlesan! :hi:

How long have you been ttc? Is this for #1? x


----------



## ~chipper~

Sorry sorry for the losses - thinking of you ladies :hugs:

congrats to the newest BFP's! so great to see them, gives me tons of hope each time i read about them!

AFM: this TWW is currently the worst yet, it seems to be going by so slowly! I wish it would pick up the pace!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, I really feel like this is my month, but now I keep hearing stories of ladies who feel like it's their month and they get BFNs when they feel its their month and BFPs when they feel like they are out. ugh.....now I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> Oi, I really feel like this is my month, but now I keep hearing stories of ladies who feel like it's their month and they get BFNs when they feel its their month and BFPs when they feel like they are out. ugh.....now I'm not so sure anymore.

I know how u feel Liz, I have had a couple of times I have been absolutely convinced that it was my turn for BFP but it hasnt meant to be so far. Makes it harder coz the 3 times i have experienced pregnancy I have just known, then this year have had times was so sure but was BFN which has never happened before. 
My daughter has now started telling ppl at school she has a brother and sister (using our cat names- awkward lol) but just feel heartbroken for her coz all she wants and ever asks for is a bro/sis. 
I know it easier said than done but have faith, you are still only just getting BCP out of your system and who knows, if you have that instinct, which I havent seen you be so sure of so far, this could well be the month for you hunny! FXD! xxx :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
AFM, it was 2 years in march and i'm slowly resigning myself to fact that myself and OH are going to need help. Am gona give it 6 months n then look at clomid, ivf etc xx


----------



## onebumpplease

calista20 said:


> Thanks, girls! I was shocked to get it on my 9th month. But it was my first month that my thyroid was at a good level so that must have made all the difference!

Congrats Colista. Although my thyroid levels have been fine for 10 years, sometime between last test in June/July and last month my levels dropped. Had my thyroxin upped and hoping that it will make the difference to me. This is cycle 5 on month 6.

Congratulations again :)

Crystal, I want to join all the others and hope for an US / dating mistake and your next scan will show that heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome86 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Oi, I really feel like this is my month, but now I keep hearing stories of ladies who feel like it's their month and they get BFNs when they feel its their month and BFPs when they feel like they are out. ugh.....now I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> I know how u feel Liz, I have had a couple of times I have been absolutely convinced that it was my turn for BFP but it hasnt meant to be so far. Makes it harder coz the 3 times i have experienced pregnancy I have just known, then this year have had times was so sure but was BFN which has never happened before.
> My daughter has now started telling ppl at school she has a brother and sister (using our cat names- awkward lol) but just feel heartbroken for her coz all she wants and ever asks for is a bro/sis.
> I know it easier said than done but have faith, you are still only just getting BCP out of your system and who knows, if you have that instinct, which I havent seen you be so sure of so far, this could well be the month for you hunny! FXD! xxx :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> AFM, it was 2 years in march and i'm slowly resigning myself to fact that myself and OH are going to need help. Am gona give it 6 months n then look at clomid, ivf etc xxClick to expand...

Yea I've never felt so sure before, even though I'm only 3DPO I just have this feeling that it's my month :dohh:


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Oi, I really feel like this is my month, but now I keep hearing stories of ladies who feel like it's their month and they get BFNs when they feel its their month and BFPs when they feel like they are out. ugh.....now I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> I know how u feel Liz, I have had a couple of times I have been absolutely convinced that it was my turn for BFP but it hasnt meant to be so far. Makes it harder coz the 3 times i have experienced pregnancy I have just known, then this year have had times was so sure but was BFN which has never happened before.
> My daughter has now started telling ppl at school she has a brother and sister (using our cat names- awkward lol) but just feel heartbroken for her coz all she wants and ever asks for is a bro/sis.
> I know it easier said than done but have faith, you are still only just getting BCP out of your system and who knows, if you have that instinct, which I havent seen you be so sure of so far, this could well be the month for you hunny! FXD! xxx :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> AFM, it was 2 years in march and i'm slowly resigning myself to fact that myself and OH are going to need help. Am gona give it 6 months n then look at clomid, ivf etc xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I've never felt so sure before, even though I'm only 3DPO I just have this feeling that it's my month :dohh:Click to expand...

Well hun, i always say -having experienced that "knowing feeling", you are the person that knows your body best. So there's nothing to say it isnt your turn -however on the flipside, could you take it as, if it is a bfn this month, take as it a positive that your body must be starting to feel fertile again after bcp so good sign that you've had that instinct? xxx


----------



## TeAmo

Mrskg said:


> teamo gl got everything crossed for test progression x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone let it rain more bfp's

Thank you hun... Still only getting positives on IC... Not on brand name :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I have a Smear test booked for Friday, I had hoped to O, Monday or Tuesday this week, but temps don't show that has happened. 

I will let the nurse know I am TTC, would hate to think it has a negative effect on our chances, but I didn't realise I was at the 3 year mark and due a test. Healthy lady bits do seem super important and wouldn't want to put it off as I don't know how long this will take.

Does anyone have an opinion on it?


----------



## gnome86

onebumpplease said:


> Ladies, I have a Smear test booked for Friday, I had hoped to O, Monday or Tuesday this week, but temps don't show that has happened.
> 
> I will let the nurse know I am TTC, would hate to think it has a negative effect on our chances, but I didn't realise I was at the 3 year mark and due a test. Healthy lady bits do seem super important and wouldn't want to put it off as I don't know how long this will take.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on it?

Nothing anyone could tell me would convince me was a bad idea to have a smear even if ttc. Plus how would you feel if you got ur bfp and god forbid something had been missed so you could lose it anyway or god forbid baby could lose their mummy? 
You must go hun! xxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

:cry: The :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday morning and in a very heavy full force. Shes super early as well. Thats odd,but was told its from the clomid, it sometimes makes your period early if you dont get pregnant... :cry::cry::cry:

Maybe next month ill get my :bfp:! I start clomid again tomorrow... Yay!!! cd3-7 again. Hopefully this cycle is our cycle to all the ladies who didnt get the :bfp:s they want...


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

gnome86 said:


> :hi: Hi Mrs Waddlesan! :hi:
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Is this for #1? x

We will be on our 13th cycle...well if AF doesnt show. This will be our 3rd :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

I keep getting this weird pressure feeling on the right side of my abdomen...I'm only 3DPO though, is that possible?


----------



## gnome86

MrsWaddlesan said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi Mrs Waddlesan! :hi:
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Is this for #1? x
> 
> We will be on our 13th cycle...well if AF doesnt show. This will be our 3rd :flower:Click to expand...

Aww lovely how old are your little ones? 
I am trying for # 2. DD is 5 going on 65 lol.
Have you been on bc or anything? I was on depo for a year that was supposed to be run out march 2010 so just playing the waiting game :)


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> I keep getting this weird pressure feeling on the right side of my abdomen...I'm only 3DPO though, is that possible?

I have read that it can be poss for implantation from 4 dpo altho unusual -Liz did u opk or just chart this month? Coz i certainly am not one to understand charting but is there any way you couldve ov earlier than you thought?


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome86 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting this weird pressure feeling on the right side of my abdomen...I'm only 3DPO though, is that possible?
> 
> I have read that it can be poss for implantation from 4 dpo altho unusual -Liz did u opk or just chart this month? Coz i certainly am not one to understand charting but is there any way you couldve ov earlier than you thought?Click to expand...

MY charts in my signature, it's pretty obvious I just Oed 3 days ago, very very clear on my chart.:wacko:


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting this weird pressure feeling on the right side of my abdomen...I'm only 3DPO though, is that possible?
> 
> I have read that it can be poss for implantation from 4 dpo altho unusual -Liz did u opk or just chart this month? Coz i certainly am not one to understand charting but is there any way you couldve ov earlier than you thought?Click to expand...
> 
> MY charts in my signature, it's pretty obvious I just Oed 3 days ago, very very clear on my chart.:wacko:Click to expand...

Well who knows, fxd it good sign :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope so!


----------



## Annie77

well i'm only 5dpo but I am having serious meat cravings again. Ate a whole packet of chorizo yesterday and despite already eating dinner, i bought a £5 rump steak this evening and ate it all up (and fairly rare done!)
I am either pregnant or anaemic!


----------



## lizlovelust

I always love red meat medium rare! Yumm!


----------



## PepsiChic

MrsMM24 said:


> *PEPSICHIC* this CONGRATS gets a really special shout out, I have been here for a great deal of this journey with you! I am sooo esctatic for you and your family! You provided a great distraction for me today as my temp is dropping and I believe I will be moving to the June testing thread. I mean, how great was this BFP!! We all knew it, and it was the right time for it, return from your trip and TTC! Although I know you wanted to share the news while you were away with family, I know that this MAY BFP is welcomed just as greatly!!! I cannot contain nor explain my delight today reading your news! I am wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos! And to that little bean, continue to grow strongly and deeply inside one lovely mom!:happydance::flower:

you have no idea how much that means to me :cry: its been a long 7 months, and honestly I couldnt of asked for better people to get me through it, and of course you MRS M, every single month you've been here for me, and its ment the world to have your support. 

I'll continue to follow you in your blog and send all my positive thoughts and love to your family. :hugs: 

I told my mum this morning, warned her its still early yet, and having had 1 miscarriage before I know theres always a chance of it happening again. but shes thrilled, my family are excited for this new babys arrival. The joy that spreads from the news of the baby is contagious in such a good way, it spreads out and touches hearts and gives hope and makes people smile.

I hope even those who havent got BFP's beofre, will take hope fromt hose who do, and carry it with them and stay positive int he dark days. let everyone feel loved and happy <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Colista! :happydance:

Jess: That is definitley your :bfp:! :happydance:! Congratulations! :)


----------



## 28329

Lovely words pepsi. And congrats again!
Sorry I haven't been very involved in this thread ladies. I'll try harder. So I'm just going to bed to finish off 10dpo. DF threw a box of tests at me today and ordered me to pee :haha: So I did and bfn. But of course it was in the afternoon of 10dpo. Urgh, men! Gotta love them. Everything is pointing towards a bfp for me this cycle but time will tell. I have 5 ic's in my bathroom and I'm going to start daily testing. The hcg has gotta be picked up sometime right? Keep the pma ladies, those bfp's are gonna keep rolling in.


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations to all the new BFP's! And good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone still trying!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Ladies, I have a question, I'm hoping you can help me with. So, I had the drugs last Thursday to stop the cells from multiplying at 7 weeks or so. I also was given Provera Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and now with it being Wednesday, I'm still not bleeding. Thoughts?


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm 3DPO and I'm spotting, is that bad? What could it mean?


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## RebeccaLO

If you're three days late I wouldn't worry so much about your ovulation chart and I'd just test :)
It looks like your temps have stayed up so looks very promising, very good luck and let us know!


----------



## Leinzlove

TheEternal: Wouldn't surprise me at all if you are. Miracles always happen when we least expect them. Everything will be ok, you'll find a way! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put me down for the 26th now please 
AF came on time :(


----------



## Nixilix

AF came for me too so I'll test on may 31 x


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm thinking that I might ov early this month (or will actually ov instead of my body pretending to like it did while I was on NSAIDs). My right ovary is incredibly painful, hurts just to sit down and the pain is pulsing through it, so hopefully there's a big juicy follie getting ready to pop. The LH line on my CBFM stick this morning was much darker than yesterdays too, so just waiting for a peak now.


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Ladies, I have a question, I'm hoping you can help me with. So, I had the drugs last Thursday to stop the cells from multiplying at 7 weeks or so. I also was given Provera Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and now with it being Wednesday, I'm still not bleeding. Thoughts?

To add to my question, before i had my BW last week, I showed them my chart from FF and the Dr said, it looked like I had ONLY JUST ovulated, despite what my chart says. On 28 DPO, either or Mon or Tues night, I'm not sure, I went to the bathroom and had bright bright red blood on the TP. Bigger than a pin prick, smaller than a penny. It only happened one time. My temps are slowly increasing again, and no AF despite of Provera. Could it be possible, since my pregnancy was tubal and wasn't giving off a detectable amount of HCG in my urine or blood, that my body did in fact, ovulate again, and cause me to be pregnant?


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question, I'm hoping you can help me with. So, I had the drugs last Thursday to stop the cells from multiplying at 7 weeks or so. I also was given Provera Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and now with it being Wednesday, I'm still not bleeding. Thoughts?
> 
> To add to my question, before i had my BW last week, I showed them my chart from FF and the Dr said, it looked like I had ONLY JUST ovulated, despite what my chart says. On 28 DPO, either or Mon or Tues night, I'm not sure, I went to the bathroom and had bright bright red blood on the TP. Bigger than a pin prick, smaller than a penny. It only happened one time. My temps are slowly increasing again, and no AF despite of Provera. Could it be possible, since my pregnancy was tubal and wasn't giving off a detectable amount of HCG in my urine or blood, that my body did in fact, ovulate again, and cause me to be pregnant?Click to expand...

The Dr thought that it looked like I ovulated on 22 "DPO" so I was thikning this pin prick on 29 "DPO" could have been implantation?
Or, is this completely, absolutely rediculous?


----------



## echo

ickle pand said:


> Well I'm thinking that I might ov early this month (or will actually ov instead of my body pretending to like it did while I was on NSAIDs). My right ovary is incredibly painful, hurts just to sit down and the pain is pulsing through it, so hopefully there's a big juicy follie getting ready to pop. The LH line on my CBFM stick this morning was much darker than yesterdays too, so just waiting for a peak now.

:cloud9:...:sex:...:spermy:...:test:= hopefully :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! Thanks echo.


----------



## Beautifullei2

the :witch: showed up yesterday & didn't give off any warning signs =( On to the June thread but this time I am going to start temping.. I started actually today but not sure how it all works lol


----------



## ickle pand

Beautifullei2 - you should do the charting course on fertility friend. It's really good. Teaches you everything you need to know about charting. Loads of us on these threads do it too, so ask any questions if you get stuck :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

ickle pand said:


> Beautifullei2 - you should do the charting course on fertility friend. It's really good. Teaches you everything you need to know about charting. Loads of us on these threads do it too, so ask any questions if you get stuck :)

I originally was using countdown to pregnancy since I wasn't temping but I like FF alot more.. I am still browsing around the site but so far I really like it & all the extra information its giving me !! Thank you :) :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *WADDLESAN* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


*!IOW_BIRD and MUMMY.R !!! *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE, EMERALD D, , MIZZKOFFEL, and BABYBABA * FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* looks like we are once again on the same schedule... AF set in yesterday afternoon for me as well. I hope June is our Month Hun!:dust:


*PEPSI* Thank you for those kind words, you just don't know how great being here with all of you has been for me during my journey.... so happy for you and your family and totally can imagine the excitement. :flower:


*JESS19* soooo.... more tests???:dust:


*28329* GL with testing Hun.... my FXD for you for sure!:dust:


*THEETERNAL* chart is looking GREAT! It is often when you think you're out or not TTC completly that the most glaringly pink, sticky BFP shows! My FXD!:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* FXD for a peak on that CBFM real soon!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *BEAUTIFULLEI2, HIS_BABY_GIRL, and NIXILIX * I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 55* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* Well... my temp increased yesterday morning but by the time I got off work AF had stopped through. I am disappointed, but something about this time, wasnt' convincing enough. Now that we are all moved, had our HSG and are slowing at work, I hope we can get a BFP in lovely June! 3 months after an HSG is "suppose" to have increased fertility, we shall see.... I am still focused on getting into *summer MILF shape while TTC!* GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry AF got you MrsMM, but like you say you had a lot against you this cycle. Hopefully June is your month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *WADDLESAN/B] so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!!
> 
> 
> !IOW_BIRD and MUMMY.R !!!
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting on some updates from CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE, EMERALD D, , MIZZKOFFEL, and BABYBABA  FXD!!!
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFULLEI2 looks like we are once again on the same schedule... AF set in yesterday afternoon for me as well. I hope June is our Month Hun!
> 
> 
> PEPSI Thank you for those kind words, you just don't know how great being here with all of you has been for me during my journey.... so happy for you and your family and totally can imagine the excitement.
> 
> 
> JESS19 soooo.... more tests???
> 
> 
> 28329 GL with testing Hun.... my FXD for you for sure!
> 
> 
> THEETERNAL chart is looking GREAT! It is often when you think you're out or not TTC completly that the most glaringly pink, sticky BFP shows! My FXD!
> 
> 
> ICKLE PAND FXD for a peak on that CBFM real soon!
> 
> 
> so very sorry that AF has flown in on you BEAUTIFULLEI2, HIS_BABY_GIRL, and NIXILIX  I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines! (listed on 1st page)
> 
> 
> Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 55 to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> ___________________________________________
> AFM... Well... my temp increased yesterday morning but by the time I got off work AF had stopped through. I am disappointed, but something about this time, wasnt' convincing enough. Now that we are all moved, had our HSG and are slowing at work, I hope we can get a BFP in lovely June! 3 months after an HSG is "suppose" to have increased fertility, we shall see.... I am still focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!
> 
> 
> *First Page Update**

*



lots of  to you as well!!! I start temping this cd so hopefully that will help!! I have my FXed for you that you get your  this June *


----------



## echo

Sorry, MrsMM! Hope you get your BFP in June for a Valentine's baby! Must be nice to be all moved, though. Moving is hard. 

AFM:Still no af, but she's coming. I can feel it. Haven't spotted again since 2 days ago. Back aches, temp is now really low. I wish she would just hurry up all ready, I'm tired of running to the bathroom to find nothing there.


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM; So sorry AF flew in. Onward to June!!

AFM; as of this morning, no more spotting. But my temp dropped this morning. Maybe it was implantation? :shrug: A mom's day BFP would be awesome! Plus, my mom's birthday is the Tuesday after mother's day. I'm trying not to get hopeful, though.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having a lot more pressure in my abdomen today, im 4DPO, whats going on...?


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question, I'm hoping you can help me with. So, I had the drugs last Thursday to stop the cells from multiplying at 7 weeks or so. I also was given Provera Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and now with it being Wednesday, I'm still not bleeding. Thoughts?
> 
> To add to my question, before i had my BW last week, I showed them my chart from FF and the Dr said, it looked like I had ONLY JUST ovulated, despite what my chart says. On 28 DPO, either or Mon or Tues night, I'm not sure, I went to the bathroom and had bright bright red blood on the TP. Bigger than a pin prick, smaller than a penny. It only happened one time. My temps are slowly increasing again, and no AF despite of Provera. Could it be possible, since my pregnancy was tubal and wasn't giving off a detectable amount of HCG in my urine or blood, that my body did in fact, ovulate again, and cause me to be pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> The Dr thought that it looked like I ovulated on 22 "DPO" so I was thikning this pin prick on 29 "DPO" could have been implantation?
> Or, is this completely, absolutely rediculous?Click to expand...

Did you put that question to the doc hun? I really wouldnt have a clue but can see the logic in your thinking, ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS HEARD OF THIS/GIVE A BETTER ANSWER THAN MY RUBBISH ATTEMPT? :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I havent asked him at all, I just came up with it over the last couple days. Of course I tested and BFN. I'm hoping for some more insight on here as well:)


----------



## sharnw

11dpo with a big fat negative :( my chart is lying to me! It looks so beautiful :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> Im having a lot more pressure in my abdomen today, im 4DPO, whats going on...?

Anyone know....? or have an idea..?


----------



## gnome86

Ok so this has been bothering me n thought would throw it out there with you ladies incase anyone knows about dreams...
Night before last, dreamt I was in a hot place i think on holiday with my family. 
I found something on the floor that i thought was a tarantula, then realised it was what i thought was my cats paw. 
When I looked again it was my cats paw (manky close up in the dream) n i was moving it round in my hands n freaked out, got my cat under one arm n was running with my mom to get help for stricken kitty. Then OH appeared n i just knew he had done it. 
Then a humungous tidal wave as wide as could see came and OH was swept away. 
I was running with cat under one arm, holding hands with my mom. Dont know if it got us as woke up -sounds ridiculous right? but really affected me. 
Why would i have such a bizarre dream? U think it the stress of ttc? 
Have been pretty stressed as dont know now if i bought faulty batch of opks&hpts offline or if something not working in my body, getting faint control lines n only had half pos test lines now completely neg on opks n am getting strong control lines n im sure i can see faint line on hpts -but i cant be pg as had af for 2 days on 28th? 
Any input on this? OH just told me i was unhinged re the dream lol.


----------



## luna_19

Maybe it's normal for you after ovulation, I find I can always feel stuff happening after ovulation once I really started paying attention :)
Oops didn't quote, that was in response to liz


----------



## RAFwife

Keeping fingers crossed for all you May testers! :dust:

Got my bloods back today, I'm definitely ovulating and my thyroid's fine. My doc wants to do them again next cycle and do a full bloodwork to check my kidneys and liver etc? Anyone know about this??

Not feeling any symptoms at all, never had such a massive temp drop as I did this morning tho, but just don't feel pregnant :( Regardless, I'll be testing on May 18th, can you add me please MrsMM?


----------



## lizlovelust

luna_19 said:


> Maybe it's normal for you after ovulation, I find I can always feel stuff happening after ovulation once I really started paying attention :)
> Oops didn't quote, that was in response to liz

who knows, I guess 10.5% of pregnant women get pressure around 4dpo!


----------



## TeAmo

I am 3 days late now, no sign of AF but not feeling very positive anymore. Had two faint BFPs on IC... but nothing on a brand name. Think she will show her ugly mug.


----------



## sharnw

TeAmo my FX for you 

Afm bfn still! Grrrr and climb in temp


----------



## lizlovelust

okay so my spotting has gotten a little heavier, still super super light though, not even close to calling it AF. It's really watery brown, mostly when I wipe...


----------



## skeet9924

sharn... your chart looks good!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Can ANYONE help me? I know it may be a crazy question/situation, but if anyone knows, it would be someone on here:)


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so now the pressure has turned into mild stabbing pains on the left side of my abdomen! what the heck?!?


----------



## ickle pand

Loro - Sorry I can't help. Maybe try posting in the miscarriage support section or the TTC after a Loss section. Those ladies are wonderful. 

Liz - No idea what that is. Hoping it's implantation, though it's a bit early. The blood is definitely coming from your vagina isn't it? Just thought that maybe you could have a UTI, especially with all the BDing you were doing.


----------



## gnome86

Well I am at a loss to know what my body's doing this month. Last night had awful gripping pains across uterus, about where c-section scar is, felt like the scar was being wrung out like a cloth!? and felt so dizzy was like had had too much to drink. 
Still no symptoms of ov, normally would get a sharp feeling like a needle going through ovary and need co-codamol etc, this time nowt. Still negative OPKs.
Really dont know what going on, body seems to be struggling to ovulate this cycle :(


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924 said:


> sharn... your chart looks good!!!

Thanks skeet but i also dont think its accurate.. :(
I woke up 2 an 1/2 hours early an got up for about 20 minutes and went back to sleep after a drink and the toilet. So im a bit upset about that. I feel out already with 3 bfn's today :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Sharn - It's still early days. If that dip at 7DPO was implantation, then it takes *at least* 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable. And implantion might not have even happened yet since you're only 11DPO. You're not out until the witch shows her face.


----------



## 28329

12dpo and bfn today. My temp is back up so I'm happy about that. 5 days until I'm due so that's 5 days of peeing on things!!


----------



## sharnw

Ickle pand thank you :flow:

28329 GL!


----------



## Annie77

7dpo and cramps like AF on the way. Eating chorizo at 1045am is also a good sign!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thinking of you all!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Crystal5483 said:


> Thinking of you all!

Hello.....can I join please....I've had a little break from ttc for the last 2 months, but I'm back and ready for it this month....I o'd on the 9th or 10th! i don't chart or use opks but I had lots of ewcm on those 2 days and had O cramps! So I am just 1 or 2 dpo today! I dtd on the 5th/6th/8th and 9th so should have done enough lol! I'll be greatful for the rest now hehe!! 
I am still trying for my rainbow baby and I have a good feeling this month....so we will see xxx I'll start testing on the 18th (9dpo) :) xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp is slowly going down, what the heck, I'm only 5DPO....So confused...


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Temp is slowly going down, what the heck, I'm only 5DPO....So confused...

It will probably go back up, or stay about where it is and FF will change your cover line if it dips real low. Don't worry, you can't see a pattern yet, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree ..
Liz it will most likely be up and down for abit don't worry too much
:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having mild cramping and pressure again


----------



## lizlovelust

I have a swollen lymph node behind my right ear, im not sick by any means either.....


----------



## RebeccaLO

8dpo today and no symptoms to talk about. Not desperate to start peeing on sticks yet but likely to get there on Monday. Hoping to hold out til Wednesday at least. Big temp dip today, thinking implantation? Anyway hope all you lovely ladies are doing well x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

2dpo Af type cramps. Hope that it turns out to be a good thing. lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *ANNMARIECRISP* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


* TAURUSMOM05, TOUCANSOFSODA, and WADDLESAN !!! *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE, EMERALD D, MIZZKOFFEL, BABYBABA, IOW_BIRD and MUMMY.R * FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________


*ECHO* moving was absolutely crazy. One house to another is not an easy feat, and our last house was a pretty good size, this one is bigger so we had alot more to move through. Between closing at one house then another, walk throughs, down payments, etc, I'm still drained and recovering.... Hoping that being settled will make TTC a little easier. A Valentine's baby would be lovely, and ironically ad hopefully helpfully, our 1st little one was due on Feb 15th.... hopefully that little angel is looking down and sends dust....


*MINNI2906* My FXD that this is a BFP in waiting!:dust:


*SHARNW* that chart isn't lying Hun, it is nice and beautiful, it is just early to test at 11DPO.... GL :dust:


*TEAMO, 28329, and FNGRSCROSSED* FXD! No :af:!!! :dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* wish I could help you with that question, but even after 2 MCs, I still know and understand very little.... :dust:


*ICKLE PAND* I was looking at your siggy and wanted to make sure to also let you know that that weight loss is looking GREAT Hun! :thumbup::dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* thanks for thinking of us, but all of our thoughts are definitely with you Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ladies that are having AF * I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 55* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


****I will be minimally on BnB this weekend, so I want to make sure I get the proper messages out there:[/B]

SATURDAY.... :cake: Happy Birthday *KEL21*!!:cake:

SUNDAY.... :cake: Happy Birthday *SHELBYLC*!!:cake:

:flower: *Happy Mother's Day (US)*!!!:flower: Please take this time to reflect on just how wonderful you mothers really are!!!

:test: *28329, BABYSIEW, DIVINEBLISS, FIRST4J, JESS19, and SHELBYLC*:test:

___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* Still have AF so it is just the wait for the departure then coutdown to OV and setting up donations. I will take a break and enjoy my weekend of hopefully some type of relaxation and pampering from DW and DD! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks MrsMM. I'm so happy that this is working for me. I'm officially in the range I need to be to get IVF now, which is a big weight off my mind (no pun intended!). I'm not ready to stop yet though - still got a way to go.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just stopping by quickly....dtd last night and noticed i had lots of sticky/cream white cm that breaks very easily so think I am approaching ov in the next 4 days or so...no opks or ov or even cervical position checking i just noticed my cm TMI b.c of after sex clean up silly but when i see it on dh i can totally tell where i am at at my cycle lol sorry icky details but so true =) fx for all who are testing now!!


----------



## lizlovelust

5DPO, still having dull cramping and pressure, still spotting mildly, tiny bit on panties, but mainly when i wipe.....this is so weird!


----------



## Kaiecee

im 12 dpo dh has slow mobility so im hoping its worked this time naturally before having to do our first round of medicated iui in a couple weeks ....when do u ladies usually start testing the only symptoms i have is a bit of sore boobs and im sleeping like im ready to harberante lol hope thats a pregnancy sign not a sign of af!


----------



## lizlovelust

SO confused, I did an OPK just for the heck of it and it's almost positive! I know I already Oed 5 days ago and My OPKs was pos the day of O, and then the next day super light. but now on 5DPO it's dark again, almost pos....whats going on..?


----------



## gnome86

Liz I am having the same thing, on and off with the OPKs, although havent had a strong enough test line that i would say it positive coz has to be same/darker is that right? but dont know if being too critical. 
If you getting pos again my gosh i think i know what u thinking :) FXD xxx


----------



## TeAmo

4 days late now, CD 37. I am starting to think my mega postive OPK on cd33 was late ovulation which accounts for the late period... 

I have had two faint BFP on ICs but they may be evaps. BFN today on CBD. 

XX


----------



## gnome86

TeAmo said:


> 4 days late now, CD 37. I am starting to think my mega postive OPK on cd33 was late ovulation which accounts for the late period...
> 
> I have had two faint BFP on ICs but they may be evaps. BFN today on CBD.
> 
> XX

FXD huny xxx


----------



## sharnw

Bfn today 12dpo


----------



## TheEternal

:bfp: for me today at 17 dpo.

Thanks for your support ladies, it helps a lot!


----------



## Kaiecee

TheEternal said:


> :bfp: for me today at 17 dpo.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, it helps a lot!

congrats


----------



## TheEternal

Thank you very much!

Just thought I let you know my symptoms.

There really weren't any noticeable ones until about 10dpo. There might have been had I paid attention, but I was really distracted.
Well at 10 or 11dpo I developed this sudden graving for orange juice. I just needed to have it! All the time.
Then a few days later I started to get quite strong lower abdomen cramps, which lasted for a few days. Then I started to get reeaaally thirsty. 
I'm also experiencing shortness of breath and AF like cramps since the day AF was supposed to show up.

That's about it really, next to occasional sore boobs and some flatulence..


----------



## Kaiecee

TheEternal said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Just thought I let you know my symptoms.
> 
> There really weren't any noticeable ones until about 10dpo. There might have been had I paid attention, but I was really distracted.
> Well at 10 or 11dpo I developed this sudden graving for orange juice. I just needed to have it! All the time.
> Then a few days later I started to get quite strong lower abdomen cramps, which lasted for a few days. Then I started to get reeaaally thirsty.
> 
> That's about it really, next to occasional sore boobs and some flatulence..

here are my symptoms at this moment im 12dpo a couple days ago i couldnt stand the smell of popcorn i drink alot of milk which i dont usually drink that often as of today a had some mild cramping but that could be af ive been going to the bathroom more often and i tend to be more wet down the (sorr for the tmi )

i wanted to know what u thought since im new to all of this acctually trying to get pregnant thing


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> SO confused, I did an OPK just for the heck of it and it's almost positive! I know I already Oed 5 days ago and My OPKs was pos the day of O, and then the next day super light. but now on 5DPO it's dark again, almost pos....whats going on..?

anyone...?


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

:witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU


----------



## Kaiecee

MrsWaddlesan said:


> :witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU

good luck im in the same boat as u hpe the with doesnt appear for 9 months :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Why does it seem like I always get ignored? Maybe I should find a different thread.... :(


----------



## Kaiecee

lizlovelust said:


> Why does it seem like I always get ignored? Maybe I should find a different thread.... :(

u can write me anytime i feel the same way sometimes:hugs:


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

:af:


Kaiecee said:


> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU
> 
> good luck im in the same boat as u hpe the with doesnt appear for 9 months :)Click to expand...

Good luck to you too!!! Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:tomorrow!!


----------



## Kaiecee

MrsWaddlesan said:


> :af:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU
> 
> good luck im in the same boat as u hpe the with doesnt appear for 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too!!! Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:tomorrow!!Click to expand...

when was ur period due?
if u want u can tell me ur background


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

lizlovelust said:


> Why does it seem like I always get ignored? Maybe I should find a different thread.... :(

someone responded to you about the positive opk...I dont have an answer or I would of gladly replied. :flower:


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Kaiecee said:


> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :af:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU
> 
> good luck im in the same boat as u hpe the with doesnt appear for 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too!!! Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> when was ur period due?
> if u want u can tell me ur backgroundClick to expand...

Period was due to show up today..we are on our 12th cycle. I didnt do opk's or temp this month because it seems to stress me out even more. I took a test yesterday after work and got a BFN. Seems to be the story of my life. How about you??


----------



## mommy2hayden

12dpo.. I wasnt supposed to test untill saturday but I of course couldnt wait!.. I took a dollar store cheapy, then an answer, and both were BFP.. but I thought they were lying! lol then I took a clear blue digital and :D BFP.. Im so unbelievably happy! This is a Long 2 yrs coming! I did the due date tracker and it says my DD is 1/15/13... so im only like 4wks and 3 days so I hope I stay pg :) Anyways Good luck to the rest of you girlies wether you got your bfp or still waiting!! Loads of sticky baby dust to all!! SOrry its so big dont know how to make it smaller!

https://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg543/peacelocemickey424/IMAG0710.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

:happydance


MrsWaddlesan said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :af:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWaddlesan said:
> 
> 
> :witch:was supposed to make appearance today...still have light cramps that I have been having for the last week...a sudden craving for Cranberry grape juice? Im guessing its period craving...to afraid of the disappointment to test. Will tomorrow though with FMU
> 
> good luck im in the same boat as u hpe the with doesnt appear for 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too!!! Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> when was ur period due?
> if u want u can tell me ur backgroundClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no problem i ovulate and have a cycle of 28 days it slow swimmers our problem but his quality and quantity are all normal ....i hate to temp its much more stressful this month i didnt do any of it so im hoping ive gotten pregnant this month af if due tomorrow but im always a day earlier so ill wait to test sunday if the wiitch doesnt show up :) if she does ill be taking 150mg of clomid on dday 3/7 and once opk is possitive i go in for my first iui
> Period was due to show up today..we are on our 12th cycle. I didnt do opk's or temp this month because it seems to stress me out even more. I took a test yesterday after work and got a BFN. Seems to be the story of my life. How about you??Click to expand...

 :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

mommy2hayden said:


> 12dpo.. I wasnt supposed to test untill saturday but I of course couldnt wait!.. I took a dollar store cheapy, then an answer, and both were BFP.. but I thought they were lying! lol then I took a clear blue digital and :D BFP.. Im so unbelievably happy! This is a Long 2 yrs coming! I did the due date tracker and it says my DD is 1/15/13... so im only like 4wks and 3 days so I hope I stay pg :) Anyways Good luck to the rest of you girlies wether you got your bfp or still waiting!! Loads of sticky baby dust to all!! SOrry its so big dont know how to make it smaller!
> 
> https://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg543/peacelocemickey424/IMAG0710.jpg

did u have any symptoms?


----------



## mommy2hayden

just breast tenderness and I have been really tired.. Ive read that morning sickness tends to show up around 6 weeks...


----------



## Kaiecee

mommy2hayden said:


> just breast tenderness and I have been really tired.. Ive read that morning sickness tends to show up around 6 weeks...

i have been drinking alot of milk which i dont like very much 
i have some cramps well see what happens :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Liz the only answer I can provide is that some womans OPKs go back to positive right before AF hits. 

But being what 5dpo I'd say it's just LH in your system. My OPKs looked almost positive through my ENTIRE cycle. So just don't read into it.


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal, I'm getting cramping and spotting though, I've had cramping since yesterday, and spotting since O day....


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Well i decided to be impatient an POAS and I got :bfp: I cant even believe this :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats mrs!


----------



## La Mere

MrsWaddlesan said:


> Well i decided to be impatient AS and I got :bfp: I cant even believe this :happydance:

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats to all the new BFPs! So exciting!


----------



## RebeccaLO

TheEternal said:


> :bfp: for me today at 17 dpo.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, it helps a lot!

I knew it! Huge congratulations. And to all the other BFP's, so many over night! So excited for you all :)


----------



## sharnw

Ahhh i tested an got a faint bfp!!! But my iphone wont let me upload a photo :(


----------



## MrsGruffalo

9DPO- didn't have any symptoms really till yesterday, but they weren't anything major and I'm still pretty sure AF will turn up on time either Monday or Tuesday. I've been very good this cycle, and haven't wanted to POAS yet, so no having to look at a nasty :bfn: :)


----------



## sharnw

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1004487-faint-bfp.html


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry been MIA- not really felt up to being on here..

I am currently 5/6 dpo (I think!) and will be due on 18th May.. so can you put me down to test then please? I am desperately trying not to test early.

In the way of symptoms I haven't had my usual really sore bbs. They have only just started hurting and for the last few days I have had really bad thrush which I haven't had for years (used to get it when on anti-biotics). I am not expecting big things this month- I am sure I will still be disappointed though xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

sharnw said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1004487-faint-bfp.html

Congrats!! x


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats TheEternal, mommy2hayden, MrsWaddlesan, and sharnw! :happydance: (sorry if I missed anyone! This thread moves sooo fast!)
Wow! I wasn't on for 2 days and sooo many BFP!!

AFM: I'm 11dpo and had a huge temp dip today, below coverline. I am praying its not AF! I usually get other symptoms prior to AF showing and so far none of those. Hopefully my body is not playing a trick on me!

Have a great day ladies!! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Still waiting for ovulation here. It's due on Wednesday according to FF so going to try to DTD as much as possible. Wish it'd hurry up though so that I can start counting down to testing!


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all those BFPs :thumbup:

Good luck to those that are waiting :dust:

AFM: I'm currently around 10-11DPO and for the most part I haven't had much different from all the other cycles for the past year. Finding it a little off putting that's now been a year since TTC, never thought it would be taking this long at all. I'll be setting an appointment with my doctor once this cycle plays itself out.


----------



## kel21

Congrats to all the bfp's!


----------



## momwannabe81

sharnw said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1004487-faint-bfp.html

congratulations


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo to faint bfp. Congrats sharnw.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats to all the new bfps! 

Hoping to join you all in the next few days :)


----------



## mommy2hayden

kaiecee said:


> mommy2hayden said:
> 
> 
> just breast tenderness and i have been really tired.. Ive read that morning sickness tends to show up around 6 weeks...
> 
> i have been drinking alot of milk which i dont like very much
> i have some cramps well see what happens :flower:Click to expand...



goood luck!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies :flower:
Im very worried and angry. I woke up to a wet feeling down there an it was the F***** witch :cry:


----------



## Jazzy85

CD 42, 1 faint BFP on Day 39 of all the 10-12 tests till date. Very confused! :( NO AF yet. Waiting for NHS preggy test results!


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry sharnw :( xx


----------



## 28329

Oh no sharnw, I'm so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

sharnw said:


> Thank you ladies :flower:
> Im very worried and angry. I woke up to a wet feeling down there an it was the F***** witch :cry:

Oh, sharnw... I am so sorry!!!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

sharnw said:


> Thank you ladies :flower:
> Im very worried and angry. I woke up to a wet feeling down there an it was the F***** witch :cry:

Oh no, I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## kel21

So sorry sharn!!


----------



## lizlovelust

took another OPK today and it's positive again... is it possible to O more than once?


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe I know I only o once maybe u have a second chance this month :)


----------



## lizlovelust

It's weird though cause my temp hasn't dropped again below the cover line.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i46.tinypic.com/33boahj.jpg

anything?


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, I feel like after following you the last few cycles, this imparticular, we are a lot more alike, than I originally thought. Firstly, that opk doesn't quite look positive but very very close; to me. Is it possible you have PCOS? That could explain the long cycles, like I have as well, the crosshairs on FF there, being taken away, and back again, and the almost or positive opk's throughout your cycle. Just something I've observed...


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies 
I guess it was a fluke/faulty :(

GL ladies xo


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> Liz, I feel like after following you the last few cycles, this imparticular, we are a lot more alike, than I originally thought. Firstly, that opk doesn't quite look positive but very very close; to me. Is it possible you have PCOS? That could explain the long cycles, like I have as well, the crosshairs on FF there, being taken away, and back again, and the almost or positive opk's throughout your cycle. Just something I've observed...

Hmm would that explain my spotting?:shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

It def can, I think I'm CD 85, still waiting for AF. Taking out this cycle that is clearly messed up, I range from 28-120 CD's. Random spotting throughout. Almost always close to +opk, don't use them anymore. Temps up and down, up and down. CM always changes. And serious hair growth on my face especially. I'd maybe be checked for it


----------



## almosthere

oh sharnw so sorry looks just like mine...possible chemical or possibly the worst test evaps ever! i got three of them on that same type of test!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> It def can, I think I'm CD 85, still waiting for AF. Taking out this cycle that is clearly messed up, I range from 28-120 CD's. Random spotting throughout. Almost always close to +opk, don't use them anymore. Temps up and down, up and down. CM always changes. And serious hair growth on my face especially. I'd maybe be checked for it

I know I was checked for it once as a teenager but it was negative, and this is the longest cycle I've ever had, normally my cycles are between 32-38CDs...:dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Care if I post a photo of my spotting/CM? I just don't want to gross anyone out but I want to show you ladies what I've been experiencing...


----------



## Platinumvague

Post it.I don't really think its possible to gross anyone out with that.Like other ladies on here say there isn't tmi when TTC or pregnancy


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i45.tinypic.com/245hxcn.jpg

It's not pink, it's more brownish....:shrug:

Been going on now got 6 days!


----------



## Platinumvague

That almost looks like the IB I had but mine didn't go on for days and it was pink.It was at 10DPO and was about 2 wipes.I'm not sure how many days it can last.Like someone mention you could always get tested again to see if anythings wrong.Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, I fillled out the paperwork and handed it in that I needed to for my insurance, waiting to hear back from them now...


----------



## Kaiecee

It's not bad if that all u have good luck


----------



## lizlovelust

Kaiecee said:


> It's not bad if that all u have good luck

but it's been going on for 6 days..:shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

I always thought it wasn't a period unless u fill up. A pad


----------



## lizlovelust

yea this isn't AF for me either, it's way different, my AFs are always bright red blood, and only 3 days long, and I'm only 6DPO, too early for Af!


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

Hi ladies! I have been MIA the last week or so- busy with work. But here's where I am: 11dpo, have to pee all the time (and usually I have a bladder of steel!), felt hungover in the morning the last few days (I'm not drinking), and feel utterly exhausted. I could sleep forever! What do you think? Maybe? But, I did just have red spotting when I went to the bathroom just now. About 2 wipes. I also took clomid for the first time this cycle. Could it be implantation bleeding? Is 11dpo the right time for that?


----------



## luna_19

it can happen anywhere from 6-12dpo! hope it's good news for you :)


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks but the spotting has been going on since ovulation, which is why im confused.


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

lizlovelust said:


> thanks but the spotting has been going on since ovulation, which is why im confused.

Liz, I used to have that too. I spotted from the day after o until af, went on for many cycles. Finally found out that I have low progesterone levels due to luteal phase defect. Tried progesterone suppositories, which stopped the mid-cycle spotting, but did not get PG. now am trying clomid. Just today at 11dpo had some spotting that I hope is IB... Have you had your progesterone levels checked? That is often the reason for prolonged spotting.


----------



## sharnw

Bleeding has stopped for me :huh: maybe tomorrow stupid af will be here


----------



## almosthere

uw1mrsgilly said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> thanks but the spotting has been going on since ovulation, which is why im confused.
> 
> Liz, I used to have that too. I spotted from the day after o until af, went on for many cycles. Finally found out that I have low progesterone levels due to luteal phase defect. Tried progesterone suppositories, which stopped the mid-cycle spotting, but did not get PG. now am trying clomid. Just today at 11dpo had some spotting that I hope is IB... Have you had your progesterone levels checked? That is often the reason for prolonged spotting.Click to expand...

that is mine-liz is it after dtd or just in general? TMI ALERT! I get that after dtd-it is like my pink mixed with DH's left over sperm during clean up but only after OV....I think I may have a luteal phase defect/low progesterone but OBGYN did not choose to do cd21 tests only cd3....LADIES do any of you know if it would hurt to try progesterone cream? I only have about an 11 day LP MAX lately... =(


----------



## momwannabe81

sharnw said:


> Bleeding has stopped for me :huh: maybe tomorrow stupid af will be here

fx it was late ib


----------



## Kaiecee

Well lucky I didn't test today getting af I think was bd with dh and pink all over off to iui once I ovulate very sad :(


----------



## lizlovelust

It's never happened any other cycle for me before, this is the only cycle I've experiences the spotting.


----------



## Butterfly22

Couldn't resist taking a test on Mother's Day. BFN. But I'm only 12dpo so I'm still hopeful. Also, my temp jumped back up this morning.

If anyone has a minute can you take a look at my chart? Yesterday, did it fall too far below my coverline? Or does it just matter that it jumped back up today?

:flower: Have a great Mother's Day!! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Butterfly your chart looks great. Hopefully yesterday was an implantation dip. I think the fact it jumped back up today means its at least nothing to worry about. 

AFM - I unexpectedly got CH's this morning and solid ones at that. I haven't had a peak on my CBFM yet and I usually don't ov until at least CD17 so CD14 is great for me. There's always a chance that FF is wrong and might change them but I'm happy enough with that for now. 

MrsMM - can you change my testing date to the 24th please?


----------



## Kaiecee

Well as it stands not it was pinkish blood mixed with cm 
And I haven't bleed which at this time I just want it too so I can start my treatments


----------



## echo

Liz, I had a couple of low progesterone cycles ( I am assuming because of the spotting) that were also really long. I tried progesterone cream once and got a BFP and made the mistake of stopping the cream when I found out. I learned later that stopping use causes miscarriage. I went on vitex for a while, took vitamins, stopped caffeine, stopped trying to conceive (just ntnp) and my cycles regulated (at least more so than they were). Hope that helps.


----------



## Butterfly22

ickle pand said:


> Butterfly your chart looks great. Hopefully yesterday was an implantation dip. I think the fact it jumped back up today means its at least nothing to worry about.
> 
> AFM - I unexpectedly got CH's this morning and solid ones at that. I haven't had a peak on my CBFM yet and I usually don't ov until at least CD17 so CD14 is great for me. There's always a chance that FF is wrong and might change them but I'm happy enough with that for now.
> 
> MrsMM - can you change my testing date to the 24th please?

Thanks for taking a look at my chart. I am hoping it was a little bean implanting. I haven't had any spotting which I usually get 2 days prior to AF. Praying for an even higher temp tomorrow.

Congrats on early CH! :thumbup: Keep bd'ing in case though!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25206

hmmmm??? 7DPO, still spotting...


----------



## kel21

I think I might see a very very faint something liz, but not sure. Fxd it's the start of your bfp!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Had bd with dh and no more blood what's that all about?


----------



## ickle pand

I see something there Liz. Does it have colour in real life?


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25206
> 
> hmmmm??? 7DPO, still spotting...

i have heard of pos opks when pregnant so i think you are preg based on your opk, your pregnancy tests-this one and the one from yesterday-i saw a faint pink line! and also due to your spotting seeing as you usually do not have that in your tww? i think this is finally your month, FX!!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I caved this morning and tested early- used a digital for the first time, which gave me a clear :bfn:. In theory, AF is due tomorrow, but I've had no cramps yet, so she doesn't feel imminent- I don't really feel anything either way- just gotta wait and see. Probably won't test again until Wednesday if she hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## ickle pand

Digi's have a higher sensitivity than most line tests. Hopefully thats the reason.


----------



## Mrskg

fx'd for you liz x sorry i have no answrs about your spotting x

almost i think vitamin B6 helps lengthen lp xxx

sharn with one of my chemicals i only had 1 an a half days of bleeding x hope thats not whats hapened to you but thought this might be helpful x


----------



## Tilly4444

Hello All.. Just need to share with people... I got a :bfp: today.. 
(technically 1 thurs but we thought that was a false reading..As it showed after the time) 
But a Frer this morning then a clearblue test this afternoon... I am so excited.. still shaking.. keeping everything crossed.. we have been trying for 9 months and never had a positive test! YAY..:hugs:

xxx

:dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Tilly4444 sticky sticky baby dust :)


----------



## Tilly4444

onebumpplease said:


> Congratulations Tilly4444 sticky sticky baby dust :)

Thank you X x x


----------



## 28329

Congrats tilly. Great news! 
AFM I usually have an lp of 16 days but today I had a temp drop and I'm bleeding. More than spotting but less than light flow. So.....I'm out. :cry:


----------



## Tilly4444

28329 said:


> Congrats tilly. Great news!
> AFM I usually have an lp of 16 days but today I had a temp drop and I'm bleeding. More than spotting but less than light flow. So.....I'm out. :cry:

Thank you..
Im so sorry.. :hugs: :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## 28329

Thank you tilly. It's more than ok, more baby dancing to look forward to!!


----------



## lizlovelust

kel, ickle, and almost - yea it does have a very slight pink tint to the faint line in person! it's faded as the test has dried though, but it showed up really fast within the 5 min. mark!

edit: I just looked at it again and it's actually more noticeable now that it's dried!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i48.tinypic.com/ohpojt.jpg

The photo doesn't do it any justice, but I can see it in person.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so frustrated at this cycle this never happens to me


----------



## MrsGruffalo

lizlovelust said:


> https://i48.tinypic.com/ohpojt.jpg
> 
> The photo doesn't do it any justice, but I can see it in person.

I see it too! :D


----------



## lizlovelust

yay I hope it's the start of my bfp.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I did an OPK again, and it's downright positive again....so weird, it was positive when my temp went down and was pos for two days, then the following few days was negative, now it's positive yesterday and today at 6 and 7DPO! what the heck?


----------



## gnome86

Congratulations all the BFPs!!! v v exciting :)

I have experienced lower abdominal cramps, stuffy nose, nausea, sickness, diarrhoea, headaches, dizziness, nightmares, stabbing pain in one breast, constipation -basically any symptom u can think of i am having it is so strange but still dont think i could have ovulated this mnth when should have on the 8th. 

Very strange.


----------



## lizlovelust

new symptons:

Severe fatigue
feel like cleaning like a mad woman
excessive thirst
bad neck and back ache (haven't done anything to get aches either)

hmmm?


----------



## Annie77

9 dpo for me. No cramps today unlike 7&8dpo, no symptoms except really hungry. I went out last night with friends and lots of wine and jack Daniels & feel a bit bad BUT we only dtd once and were ntnp rather than TTC so it probably hasn't worked..


----------



## lizlovelust

Annie, I've heard good things can happen when you least expect it!


----------



## kel21

Sorry about the witch 28329! Gl for next cycle!

Congrats on the bfp tilly!

Opks's turn pos when you are pregnant, since your line is showing up on an hpt it make sense that an opk would be pos! Can't wait to see your line get darker!

Afm- cd 8 and my opk's are still neg!!! Last month they turned pos on cd 7 and I o'd on cd 9. So fxd that this will be a normal cycle for me!!


----------



## sharnw

14dpo temp gone up and bfn :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I sure hope that the line gets darker for me when I wake up tomorrow! If it's stark white I'm going to cry my eyes out!


----------



## kel21

sharnw said:


> 14dpo temp gone up and bfn :(

You just had ib bleeding yesterday, it can take 2 to 3 days for hcg to get into your urine! Good luck!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, AF finally got me this afternoon. Happy Mother's day, while out for brunch and not prepared! But I'm very thankful for this long, long, scary, sad cycle to be done after 76 CD's! 
I get to start my OvWatch today, finally! That's exciting. I also will start testing vaginally to have zero error, in case I do mouth breathe. (Although, that doesn't excite me especially during AF:() 
I do have one last cycle of Clomid. The Dr told us if the bleeding after the tubal came within 10 days, which it did, there is no need to not get right in to trying again. I'm unsure what we will do. The Dr did up this last cycle does of Clomid up to 100mg. I guess I only have a day or two to decide. 
Either way, I'm on to a fresh start:)


----------



## luna_19

It's nice that you don't have to wait to try again! Good luck with your new cycle :)


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies..i know this sounds odd....but i have never had strep in my life (only almost 23 years old though) and think I may have gotten strep this morning (orange clumps in throat, scratchy dry throat...)and then think I OD anywhere from today to 3 days ago...early o this cycle...i say this due to random light tinged orange spotting..didnt dtd today yet or yesterday so not spotting from dtd...has anyone ever gotten strep and found out it was due to pregnancy and change in hormones?!


----------



## ickle pand

Loro - Glad it looks like things are progressing for you. As for temping vaginally, I just don't bother during AF. Your temp is normally elevated then anyway and won't tell you much about your cycle. 

AFM - Got a high temp this morning but I kept waking up during the night and it took me ages to get to sleep for some reason so maybe thats the reason. I've put it down as sleep deprived. FF has moved my ov day to CD 15. I got strong ov pains the day before though so that seems more likely to me but who knows.


----------



## missbabes

Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well and hanging in there. :dust:

AFM: I'm around 12-13DPO and just waiting for the witch to get me. Feeling very down at the moment and more doubtful than ever that I'll never get the BFP that I want so much. At the same time I'm starting to feel that more respect for all the women that have been struggling for over a year and keeping positive, I really don't know how they manage it.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry you're feeling down Miss Babes. How long have you been trying for? You're not out until AF shows, so try and stay positive :)


----------



## Kaiecee

View attachment 398453


HERE IT IS FINALLY 
20 SECONDS AND I GOT THIS LINE :bfp:


----------



## missbabes

ickle pand said:


> Sorry you're feeling down Miss Babes. How long have you been trying for? You're not out until AF shows, so try and stay positive :)

Will have hit the year mark once this cycle is finished with. Guess I'm feeling more down from so many family and friends getting pregnant with ease, harder to stay positive that way.


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations Kaiecee


----------



## almosthere

congrats kaiecee! hope your next missbabes!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats Kaiecee!! :happydance: Soooo exciting!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Kaiecee

Butterfly22 said:


> Congrats Kaiecee!! :happydance: Soooo exciting!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

thanks so much all ur support was good for me in the tww :)


----------



## Butterfly22

AFM- BFN this morning. I'm starting to feel this isn't my month... again! :nope: :cry:

I'm not going to test again until Thursday, if AF doesn't show before then. I'm just sick of seeing negatives!!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## almosthere

Butterfly22 said:


> AFM- BFN this morning. I'm starting to feel this isn't my month... again! :nope: :cry:
> 
> I'm not going to test again until Thursday, if AF doesn't show before then. I'm just sick of seeing negatives!!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congratulations on the BFP!

Afm: I have to say I'm feeling really down today too. This month was the first month I really felt everything was right. No symptoms but that hasn't bothered me. Temp a bit all over but not below cover line. And this morning I caved and tested with a frer at 11dpo. Bfn. Totally and utterly gutted. Part of me wishesid never done it but now I guess I just wait til thurs. expect af to turn up like clockwork and start all over again. How you guys get to a year never mind beyond makes me think you are damn special ladies. I do believe we'll all get babies one day it's just not knowing when. 
Anyway rant over. Baby dust to all :)
:dust:


----------



## kel21

Congrats to Kaicee!! Ladies you learn to survive when it takes awhile! This month is my 5 year anniversary since I started ttc my #2! Those 5 years have been up and down, there are some months that I am frantically in it, poas, watching the signs, waiting for af, all of the fun stuff! But I can't sustain that so there were months I did nothing but NTNP because the stress is just too much. Didn't do me any good either way! Still no #2. But I'm still hopeful, thats all I have left! Good luck to the rest of you ladies, hope it doesn't take anyone else 5 or more years!


----------



## ickle pand

Like Kel I've had times where I just had to take the month off and NTNP, especially over last Christmas and New Year which is when the baby we lost would've been due. You do find a way to cope though. 

For me, I start testing on IC's about 7DPO which is always going to be negative and then I can pretend to myself that it's just too early, and I watch my chart to try and get an idea if AF's on the way. That's not to say I don't sometimes cry my eyes out when I get a negative though.


----------



## calista20

Ladies, don't get too discouraged by early bfn's! I only got my bfp on 14dpo after bfn's on 10 and 12dpo. My only symptom was sore boobs but I sometimes get those before af. I totally didn't think this was my month at all and was super shocked when I saw those two lines.

I'm sending lots of baby dust to you all :)


----------



## minted69

Congrats kaiecee, so pleased you x


----------



## divinebliss

Congrats Kaiecee!!


----------



## Annie77

I had a meeting with my boss today and it is the first time I have seen her since my miscarriage in March - she was all very compassionate and 'how are you coping' - it was just a bit much face to face. I am so used to getting support over the internet!!!!

I can't decide if my boobs are sore or not - does anyone else just get a 'feeling' like their boobs are bigger but actually they don't measure any bigger or bust out of your bra? I keep folding my arms to test if it makes them sore at all (it did in March when I got my BFP) - poor boobs will be black and blue by the time my AF or BFP comes!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Well, I got a :bfn: today but no AF. At 15dpo, I should have a positive now if I'm pregnant, right? I guess I'll wait it out and see :wacko:


----------



## diliapickle

I am officially out... moving to IVF.


----------



## vicwa

Hey everyone, I have been following this thread for quite a while now so thought i'd say hi :flower:

Annie77 I also keep checking my boobs but its the opposite for me I am wondering why they are not hurting as they have been the few times before AF came :wacko: (after mirena removal 6th feb 2012). 

AFM: I am 10dpo today trying to conceive baby number 4. Have two boys but my daughter passed away at 41 weeks in childbirth. So am a bit nervous about doing this all again :dohh:

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's and Hi to everyone again x


----------



## vicwa

Annie77 said:


> I had a meeting with my boss today and it is the first time I have seen her since my miscarriage in March - she was all very compassionate and 'how are you coping' - it was just a bit much face to face. I am so used to getting support over the internet!!!!
> 
> I can't decide if my boobs are sore or not - does anyone else just get a 'feeling' like their boobs are bigger but actually they don't measure any bigger or bust out of your bra? I keep folding my arms to test if it makes them sore at all (it did in March when I got my BFP) - poor boobs will be black and blue by the time my AF or BFP comes!

I know what you mean about boobs feel bigger, its almost like they feel full and heavy :haha:
in regards to your boss i guess its a bit strange talking about personal things with him/her if your only used 2 speaking via computer


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## echo

Annie77 said:


> I had a meeting with my boss today and it is the first time I have seen her since my miscarriage in March - she was all very compassionate and 'how are you coping' - it was just a bit much face to face. I am so used to getting support over the internet!!!!
> 
> I can't decide if my boobs are sore or not - does anyone else just get a 'feeling' like their boobs are bigger but actually they don't measure any bigger or bust out of your bra? I keep folding my arms to test if it makes them sore at all (it did in March when I got my BFP) - poor boobs will be black and blue by the time my AF or BFP comes!

My boobs get sore and bigger every month. DH loves the TWW when I'm busting out of all my bras. :haha: So I, unfortunately, can't question that symptom as "pregnant?". I have actually given up on symptom spotting, as I have PMS every month and for peace of mind, its better not to. But if you normally don't have sore boobs, unless pregnant, then I hope they get sore for you! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

So today i fekt like i peed myself, ran to the bathroom and its just really watery running CM with spotting still, but the spotting has gotten much lighter, im 8DPO today.....what the heck...?


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *KAICEE, MOMMY2HAYDEN, TINKERBELLSIE, and VICWA* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


* MRSGRUFFALO !!! *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, ONEBUMPPLEASE, EMERALD D, MIZZKOFFEL, BABYBABA, IOW_BIRD MUMMY.R, TAURUSMOM05, TOUCANSOFSODA, BABYSIEW, DIVINEBLISS, FIRST4J, JESS19, and SHELBYLC* FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________
:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *KAICEE, THEETERNAL, MOMMY2HAYDEN, and WADDLESAN* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!


*LIZ* It's not that you are being ignored, this thread is very social, and chances are you probably missed the response to you or we just don't have an answer. I hope this is the start of a BFP for you... :dust:


*MISS BABES* I hope there is a BFP lurkign around the corner for you Hun!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* sounds good that things are progressing for you, hoping you will be right back in TTC with a dark pink sticky BFP sooner rather than later!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I hope things go in your favor tommorow, you are in my thoughts!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you * 28329, LOROJOVANOS, SHARNW, and DILIAPICKLE * I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 88* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* I hope Mother's Day was a lovely affair for each of you in whichever capacity you celecrated. :flower: AF has drifted off so I am starting to get my plans together for donations and OV! I'm like *KEL and ICKLE*, I have had ups and downs on this TTC journey for #2, but thejoy and hope is still an option so I choose NOT to give up and continue to fight through doing all that I can to see that dark pink sticky BFP and baby in my arms! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks mrsMM


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Having got a BFN yesterday, I haven't tested today. Work is a bit mental today and tomorrow, so if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow (I've had AF like cramps today), I'll test on Wednesday.


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry MM. I don't know how I missed updating.
 
AF came and went and I am in a loooong wait for O. Might not get to test this month again, if I do I'll give you a note of my new test date.

Thanks.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Kaiecce!!!


----------



## first4j

Wow congrats on all the bfp's!!!

I didn't get to test may 13th as I woke up to AF! 

We decided to have a baby mid month so only made it for unprotected bd for maybe one day of my fertile time. Wasn't tracking ovulation.

On Cd 2 now can't wait to bd and have a proper try at conceiving. We are so excited for our first baby no matter how long it takes. Got my bbt chart started and ready to go :D


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I keep feeling like I wet myself and when I go check it's just really runny CM with a tinge of spotting, but the spotting is letting up now.

Not sure what's going on, I know I already Oed, CD50, temp dropped and I had the symptoms and then temp shot up, so I know I Oed!

Here's some photos of todays HPT and OPK

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25368
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25369


----------



## echo

Liz, not to say you aren't pregnant, but you could have low progesterone this cycle from the late o. It causes spotting and low temps. Your chart is kinda pointing towards low progesterone. You might end up with a shorter LP if it is. Just a thought.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw lame! Ugh i hope not! I want this to be my month! :'( i also have mild cramping today too


----------



## almosthere

FX this is your cycle mrsmm24!!!


----------



## almosthere

and liz i swear i see a line but it is thin line an eva-i see it when i lighten up the photo, fx tho!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I just got my BFP!


----------



## Kaiecee

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP!

CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

I feel really discouraged today. BFN this a.m. at 13dpo. Thought AF started b/c of heavy brown spotting when i woke up, but when I checked this afternoon and...nothing. Weird. Now i get to play the super-fun combo game of BFNs while waiting for AF for a few days i can't help it but test when i'm this many dpo even if i know it's pointless.

I hate to admit this, but I feel soooo jealous of my friends who keep getting pregnant and having babies with ease. I don't even want to hang out with them because I get so jealous and irritated inside. Do you guys ever feel like that?


----------



## Kaiecee

uw1mrsgilly said:


> i feel really discouraged today. Bfn this a.m. At 13dpo. Thought af started b/c of heavy brown spotting when i woke up, but when i checked this afternoon and...nothing. Weird. Now i get to play the super-fun combo game of bfns while waiting for af for a few days i can't help it but test when i'm this many dpo even if i know it's pointless.
> 
> I hate to admit this, but i feel soooo jealous of my friends who keep getting pregnant and having babies with ease. I don't even want to hang out with them because i get so jealous and irritated inside. Do you guys ever feel like that?

i felt like that and thats why im happy about this website


----------



## La Mere

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## fingersxxd

Leinzlove -- CONGRATS!!!

First4j -- welcome and GL to you!


----------



## almosthere

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP!

yayayayayaaaay! congrats!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Q: What is a rainbow baby? I feel like it is some type of ttc/bfp lingo, but not sure what it symbolizes...just curious?? =)


----------



## kel21

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP!

Congrats!!



uw1mrsgilly said:


> I feel really discouraged today. BFN this a.m. at 13dpo. Thought AF started b/c of heavy brown spotting when i woke up, but when I checked this afternoon and...nothing. Weird. Now i get to play the super-fun combo game of BFNs while waiting for AF for a few days i can't help it but test when i'm this many dpo even if i know it's pointless.
> 
> I hate to admit this, but I feel soooo jealous of my friends who keep getting pregnant and having babies with ease. I don't even want to hang out with them because I get so jealous and irritated inside. Do you guys ever feel like that?

Yes, all the time. All but 2 of the women in my husbands office is pregnant (one of them with twins) and the 2 are not pregnant only because they are too old! And our friends. The list goes on and on! Sometimes I even get jealous of the ladies on here, but that only depends on what point in my cycle I am, and because I have been trying for 5 years this month and it's just not fair! LOL


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> Q: What is a rainbow baby? I feel like it is some type of ttc/bfp lingo, but not sure what it symbolizes...just curious?? =)

It is a baby conceived after a loss :)


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

kel21 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I just got my BFP!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> uw1mrsgilly said:
> 
> 
> I feel really discouraged today. BFN this a.m. at 13dpo. Thought AF started b/c of heavy brown spotting when i woke up, but when I checked this afternoon and...nothing. Weird. Now i get to play the super-fun combo game of BFNs while waiting for AF for a few days i can't help it but test when i'm this many dpo even if i know it's pointless.
> 
> I hate to admit this, but I feel soooo jealous of my friends who keep getting pregnant and having babies with ease. I don't even want to hang out with them because I get so jealous and irritated inside. Do you guys ever feel like that?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all the time. All but 2 of the women in my husbands office is pregnant (one of them with twins) and the 2 are not pregnant only because they are too old! And our friends. The list goes on and on! Sometimes I even get jealous of the ladies on here, but that only depends on what point in my cycle I am, and because I have been trying for 5 years this month and it's just not fair! LOLClick to expand...


Thank you Kel. That makes me feel a bit more normal. :wacko: My DH told me I shouldn't feel that way but I can't help it!


----------



## kel21

uw1mrsgilly said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I just got my BFP!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> uw1mrsgilly said:
> 
> 
> I feel really discouraged today. BFN this a.m. at 13dpo. Thought AF started b/c of heavy brown spotting when i woke up, but when I checked this afternoon and...nothing. Weird. Now i get to play the super-fun combo game of BFNs while waiting for AF for a few days i can't help it but test when i'm this many dpo even if i know it's pointless.
> 
> I hate to admit this, but I feel soooo jealous of my friends who keep getting pregnant and having babies with ease. I don't even want to hang out with them because I get so jealous and irritated inside. Do you guys ever feel like that?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all the time. All but 2 of the women in my husbands office is pregnant (one of them with twins) and the 2 are not pregnant only because they are too old! And our friends. The list goes on and on! Sometimes I even get jealous of the ladies on here, but that only depends on what point in my cycle I am, and because I have been trying for 5 years this month and it's just not fair! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Kel. That makes me feel a bit more normal. :wacko: My DH told me I shouldn't feel that way but I can't help it!Click to expand...

My dh tells me the same thing. I say it is bull shit (sorry for the language), most men don't understand, otherwise this would be a site with a lot more men!


----------



## KelliB0214

Hello! Can I join you all, as well? I'm on CD21, approx 7dpo, and am itching to test! We have 3 kiddos already (DS 8, DS 7 & DD 4) and have decided to try for one more. We're only trying this month & next (I'd like to have the baby before my next birthday), so we have a small window of opportunity. We have been fortunate in the past to get pg on the 1st try each time, but I haven't TTC for over 5 years and I'm now 35, so nature may not be so much on my side this time. We'll see! Nice to have some other people to be impatient with, though... :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I thought a rainbow baby meant two woman trying to conceive? (not meaning this to be rude AT ALL!!!)


----------



## LilyLee

Hi MrsMM and all the lovely ladies on this thread.

We are back to TTC after losing our dragon baby in March. Can you please put me down to test on 29 May? That's when AF is due, and I gave all my HPTs to DH to hide until then so I refrain from testing before then :)

Based on dates, O day is today, however cycle could still ne out of whack after the MMC. Have had loads of EWCM but not a + OPK yet so will keep testing that, and hopefully I'm just a day or so out.

Can't believe how much time has slowed since we've decided to start trying again! Really hoping we'll get our rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Nixilix

No rainbow baby is A baby after a loss


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF arrived this morning... :(


----------



## immy11

Sorry MrsGruffalo! That sucks :( 
Hi MrsMM, I don't think I had great timing this cycle because my temps are all over the place after my cp last cycle but I will be testing on the 21st this month. Thanks!
Welcome KelliB0214! Goodluck ttc :)


----------



## missbabes

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to those that caught the horrid witch :hugs:

Congratulations to Leinzlove :thumbup:

AFM: Feeling a little bit more upbeat this morning, nowhere near as down as yesterday. Reading on here has helped so much, as I now see so many of you that have been trying for a long long time, some as much as five times more, that I hadn't realised before.

I still feel like AF is right around the corner, but now (TMI alert) it's just because I'm getting a lot more cervical fluid like I normally do beforehand. But like it's been pointed out, I'm not out yet until AF shows.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Ohhh okay! My mistake!

Afm...

Temp took a nosedive today, and i woke up the most exhausted ive felt in so long, and woke up with a major headache!


----------



## almosthere

Okay that is what I was starting to think-thanks for the ttc lingo-decoding!

afm dtd again last night, woke up and while still laying down noticed pinching on my left abdoman...now it is weird crampy kind of.....still unsure if I ovulated...but going to assume I have not up to cd22 then I must be in the tww after that point!

FX for all and loads of baby dusttt =)


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you thinks going on with my chart dip?


----------



## almosthere

either IB or AF on it's way? WOW lot's of spotting...I still think your preggers if you never had this spotting!

My cycle is the opposite...cd17 and no spotting which means one of two things: A. I have no ovulated yet b.c i always spot in my tww. OR B. I am pregnant which explains the no more spotting....i suppose there could be a C. my body is finally regulated causes no more odd spotting in my tww....I hope it is both b and c lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea ive never spotted like this before, so weird for me! Ive also never had such a long cycle before! So confusing!


----------



## TeAmo

Im CD41 no sign of AF. BFN on tests now... urgh. x


----------



## ickle pand

It's hard to know Liz. It could be implantation, it could be AF coming early especially if you have low progesterone levels or it could just be a random dip. It's a case of waiting to see what tomorrows temp does really.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, this cycle is really confusing!


----------



## KelliB0214

thanks for the welcome! af isn't due until somewhere between 5/21 & 5/23, but now that i'm 8dpo, I'm going to start testing. :) i don't expect an accurate response until probably saturday, but i just can't help myself! i got a BFP with DD on CD26, 2 days before i expected AF, but a BFN 2 days before that. let's see if HPT technology has advanced any in the past 5 years... :) fwiw, i don't feel pregnant at all, but only time will tell, i suppose!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *KELLIB0214, LILYLEE, and IMMY11* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


* MOMWANNABE81 and UWMRS1GILLY !!! *


:wedding: Happy Anniversary CHARISSE28!:wedding:

:cake: Happy Birthday MOMWANNABE81's DH!:cake:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, EMERALD D, MIZZKOFFEL, BABYBABA, IOW_BIRD MUMMY.R, TAURUSMOM05, TOUCANSOFSODA, BABYSIEW, DIVINEBLISS, FIRST4J, JESS19, and SHELBYLC* FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________
:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LEINZLOVE* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!


*LIZ* no, it is a not in reference to 2 women having or trying to have a child., but is a baby carried after a loss. Trust me, I speak from both areas of that having had 2 MCs and having a DW... symptoms seem to be continuing, GL:dust:


*LILYLEE* Good to see you back here again Hun!:dust:


*IMMY11* I have heard so many stories on the wrong timing after an MC that has resulted in a lovely, BFP, can't wait to hear you tell the same:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Sending great thoughts and of course sticky:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you * ONEBUMPPLEASE, FIRST4J, and MRSGRUFFALO * I hope that you will join us again in the June thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 88* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* Not much, CD7, AF has drifted off so I am starting to get my plans together for donations and OV! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## almosthere

update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey, I must have missed this thread. I'm testing May 21st, could you add me?

...if I don't give in sooner! Currently 9dpo and I feel PMS edging towards me...and my temps are too ordinary... hopefully AF will stay away anyway.


----------



## calista20

almosthere said:


> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!

Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## KelliB0214

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *KELLIB0214, LILYLEE, and IMMY11* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:

this is our first month of TTC this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

calista20 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked?Click to expand...

yes I have actually...for physicals every year and two years ago it came back off but it was just a fluke thing as I get it rechecked! I really think if anything is wrong it is short LP/progesterone...like not enough lining due to my spotting in my tww and very short light-spotty-periods...but I am very happy to start eliminating other things like cysts...:thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere said:


> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!

I hope I don't sound cheeky or want to diminish how hard TTC is no matter how long you've been doing it, but taking up to a year is completely normal. I know thinking that something is wrong with you can be very stressful, and stress does horrible things to your body. Hopefully you won't need any help from the doctor!


----------



## almosthere

no, I totally understand!! Just for me personally...starting to narrow out any possible problems makes me feel better and less stressed...I guess I just am the kind of person who needs to hear everything is okay, it is just taking longer that you hoped it would! I do realize that maybe it is just that my body is not as fertile but I can get pregnant without needing assistance which would be fabulous! And I completely feel bad when I make it sound like 8 months is long-when I know other ladies have been taking so much longer-and I am so impressed by their strength and hope-they are my ttc role models!! <3


----------



## almosthere

and stress could totally be it-I get stressed VERY VERY easily unfortunately and it may just be taking a toll on my body :/


----------



## ickle pand

No that makes sense. It is good to feel like you're actually doing something constructive apart from DTD at the appropriate times. 

Weird question but you're not taking NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatories) long term are you? I was taking them the whole time I've been TTC and only found out a few weeks ago from a lady here that they can cause temporary infertility. It even says it on the leaflet but none of my doctors thought it was relevant!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks MrsMM, sorry i didnt mean to offend anyone by any means!


----------



## almosthere

ickle pand said:


> No that makes sense. It is good to feel like you're actually doing something constructive apart from DTD at the appropriate times.
> 
> Weird question but you're not taking NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatories) long term are you? I was taking them the whole time I've been TTC and only found out a few weeks ago from a lady here that they can cause temporary infertility. It even says it on the leaflet but none of my doctors thought it was relevant!

No-I don't even know what those are. that sounds horrible though!! =(


----------



## Annie77

Hope everyone is well and hugs tk all the witch caught.

I am 11dpo, boobs still feel tingly and a bit tender but no cramps or other symptoms. Just patiently waiting to find out if I am going tk get AF or BFP this weekend. My DH and I support rival teams who are playing each other in cup final on Saturday so really hoping for a BFP to cheer him up when my team wins!!!!


----------



## vicwa

Hello everyone, anyone had this?....tested this morning with an IC and within 5 mins a very very faint line came up would have thought it was an evap if it was more than 10 mins. So I got excited and used my clearblue digi and it said not preg :wacko:

I am 11 dpo due AF fri. I am very regular every 28 days

I'm guessing the clearblue is not very sensitive but I thought that because I am 11 dpo it may hve come up.

Has any of you ladies tested pos then neg like this?

:flower:


----------



## vicwa

Annie77 said:


> Hope everyone is well and hugs tk all the witch caught.
> 
> I am 11dpo, boobs still feel tingly and a bit tender but no cramps or other symptoms. Just patiently waiting to find out if I am going tk get AF or BFP this weekend. My DH and I support rival teams who are playing each other in cup final on Saturday so really hoping for a BFP to cheer him up when my team wins!!!!

Hi, your 11dpo like me  have you tested yet?


----------



## kel21

Has anyone ever had af type cramps during o time? I've had my usual one side than the other pains, but today I feel bloated, very crampy, heavy and almost bruised! I don't recall this at o time before!


----------



## missbabes

kel21 said:


> Has anyone ever had af type cramps during o time? I've had my usual one side than the other pains, but today I feel bloated, very crampy, heavy and almost bruised! I don't recall this at o time before!

That's happened to me a couple of times as well. No idea why it gets that uncomfortable either.


----------



## Leinzlove

vicwa said:


> Hello everyone, anyone had this?....tested this morning with an IC and within 5 mins a very very faint line came up would have thought it was an evap if it was more than 10 mins. So I got excited and used my clearblue digi and it said not preg :wacko:
> 
> I am 11 dpo due AF fri. I am very regular every 28 days
> 
> I'm guessing the clearblue is not very sensitive but I thought that because I am 11 dpo it may hve come up.
> 
> Has any of you ladies tested pos then neg like this?
> 
> :flower:

Clearblue digi tests higher sensitivity. I didn't get my BFP on Digi until 12dpo, after having positives on IC at 9dpo. It's probably your BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

Cramping, dip in chart, nauseous, headache, heartburn. :( i feel like butt!

And only 9DPO


----------



## almosthere

just got back and found out i have a tilted uterus...and that my ovaries are down instead of up...not sure if this is a reason it is taking me more time to get pregnant than expected...but will get results back in two days with some more understandable information hopefully!


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck almost!


----------



## Annie77

vicwa said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and hugs tk all the witch caught.
> 
> I am 11dpo, boobs still feel tingly and a bit tender but no cramps or other symptoms. Just patiently waiting to find out if I am going tk get AF or BFP this weekend. My DH and I support rival teams who are playing each other in cup final on Saturday so really hoping for a BFP to cheer him up when my team wins!!!!
> 
> Hi, your 11dpo like me  have you tested yet?Click to expand...

I tested with a really cheap hpt yesterday night and got BFN. The twin pack cost £1 from asda and the box stated 90% effective and that wasn't even early testing. So I am going to use the second one Friday if period hasn't arrived.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so me and DH just BDed and he said I stink down there and that I feel super "loose", I shower regularly but I have been spotting the past couple of days, and we haven't BDed in like 6 days.....has this ever happened to anyone else? I feel a little embarassed...


edit:

I do have loads of CM right now too, but it's not weird color or anything, it's just the normal clearish whiteish color, just way more of it...


----------



## ickle pand

Can you smell it yourself? I get strong smelling CM just before AF.


----------



## lizlovelust

I can't smell anything unless I touch it and put it near my nose, but DH said he could smell it during BDing..


----------



## lizlovelust

and it's not fishy or metallicy, it's like a normal CM smell but stronger


----------



## ickle pand

It will just have been the action wafting the smell about. Are you sure the smell wasn't coming from him? Lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lol I'm not sure, I didn't smell it! but he said it smelled like it was coming from me? So confused about this whole cycle!


----------



## missbabes

Well I caved and did a test, getting a :bfn:. Typically though I think I've started spotting, though it was just so faint and small that I could just about tell it was there. Guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> just got back and found out i have a tilted uterus...and that my ovaries are down instead of up...not sure if this is a reason it is taking me more time to get pregnant than expected...but will get results back in two days with some more understandable information hopefully!

I know someone who has a retroverted uterus and was told she would never conceive naturally. She did. Then she was told she would never carry to term because of the shape of her uterus. She has. So if you get dr's that tell you anything like this, keep the faith. I do know that getting one of those conception pillows is supposed to help with a tilted uterus.


----------



## KelliB0214

i don't know about the ovary issue, but i also have a tilted uterus and was able to carry a baby to term (and beyond!) 3 times, all conceived naturally and, fwiw, very quickly. dont let that particular issue concern you too much. :winkwink:


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

almosthere said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked?Click to expand...
> 
> yes I have actually...for physicals every year and two years ago it came back off but it was just a fluke thing as I get it rechecked! I really think if anything is wrong it is short LP/progesterone...like not enough lining due to my spotting in my tww and very short light-spotty-periods...but I am very happy to start eliminating other things like cysts...:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have LPD and what you described- spotting, short/light/spotty periods- is exactly what I have when not on meds. Have you had your progesterone tested at 7dpo? Don't let the dr talk you into just doing a CD21 test b/c that only works if you O right on CD 14. Have the dr test for FSH on CD3 as well as that can be a cause of LPD.


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

MrsMM-I tested yesterday:bfn: on to round 2 of clomid if AF ever kicks in. Tired of waiting- been having brown spotting for 4 days but it's not developing into a full period.


----------



## luna_19

13 dpo and starting to get excited!


----------



## almosthere

uw1mrsgilly said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked?Click to expand...
> 
> yes I have actually...for physicals every year and two years ago it came back off but it was just a fluke thing as I get it rechecked! I really think if anything is wrong it is short LP/progesterone...like not enough lining due to my spotting in my tww and very short light-spotty-periods...but I am very happy to start eliminating other things like cysts...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have LPD and what you described- spotting, short/light/spotty periods- is exactly what I have when not on meds. Have you had your progesterone tested at 7dpo? Don't let the dr talk you into just doing a CD21 test b/c that only works if you O right on CD 14. Have the dr test for FSH on CD3 as well as that can be a cause of LPD.Click to expand...

I did get cd3 tests done and all was clear and good! What do you take for your LP defect? progesterone cream? and i say progesterone cream if prog. is linked with lpd...not too educated about all this! And thanks for all the positive vibes ladies, I am def keeping my thumbs up for ttc! Nothing will let me get down I can do thisss!! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

yay GL luna!


----------



## lorojovanos

So, I made a decision. I AM going to do the upped Dose of Clomid this cycle. Since the Dr said we don't have to wait to try again, I'm going to start 100mg tonight at CD3. Using my OvWatch now as well, and vaginal temping. So hopefully, I'll be testing in June now, but last couple times on Clomid it was like a 70 day cycle for some reason so we will see. I figure if there's no reason physically to not keep trying, then I'm going to. It's our last cycle on Clomid before IUI and since my cycles seem to be so long, almost 3 months, I don't really want to wait that long again. 
By the book, I should be ovulating within the next 2 weeks or so, but that remains to be seen as well. I just wanted to update all you girls, what I chose to do next:)
Thanks for everything:)


----------



## almosthere

aw glad to hear you can start right back up again! FX for you <3


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

almosthere said:


> uw1mrsgilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> update....so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares about it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!
> 
> Have you had your thyroid checked?Click to expand...
> 
> yes I have actually...for physicals every year and two years ago it came back off but it was just a fluke thing as I get it rechecked! I really think if anything is wrong it is short LP/progesterone...like not enough lining due to my spotting in my tww and very short light-spotty-periods...but I am very happy to start eliminating other things like cysts...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have LPD and what you described- spotting, short/light/spotty periods- is exactly what I have when not on meds. Have you had your progesterone tested at 7dpo? Don't let the dr talk you into just doing a CD21 test b/c that only works if you O right on CD 14. Have the dr test for FSH on CD3 as well as that can be a cause of LPD.Click to expand...
> 
> I did get cd3 tests done and all was clear and good! What do you take for your LP defect? progesterone cream? and i say progesterone cream if prog. is linked with lpd...not too educated about all this! And thanks for all the positive vibes ladies, I am def keeping my thumbs up for ttc! Nothing will let me get down I can do thisss!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

For my LPD I tried progesterone suppositories for 2 cycles, got tired of those and am now doing clomid- 50mg. The clomid totally worked for me! My 7dpo progesterone level was 13 on my own, 35.9 on clomid.


----------



## almosthere

oh wow! I guess I will have to wait and see-they did check my "blood flow" in my uterus or ovaries or something...not positive haha so much was being looked at and checked! Will update in 2 days ahh!! Hoping for only good/helpful news!


----------



## momwannabe81

Tested BFN, af due tomorrow or thursday latest still trying to stay positive but after 3 bfns hard to do......


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so beyond gassy tonight and havent eaten anything to cause it!


----------



## missbabes

Morning Ladies,

Thought I was going to wake up to AF this morning, but instead all I woke up to was really bad sciatic pain. Not so sure that I was spotting at all in the end yesterday as it didn't make an appearance again for the rest of the night or appear this morning.


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe it was implantation bleeding missbabes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af showed her face this morning when i woke up, onto cycle 16 :'(


----------



## LilyLee

momwannabe81 said:


> Well af showed her face this morning when i woke up, onto cycle 16 :'(

Sorry to hear the witch has got you :(


----------



## missbabes

momwannabe81 said:


> Well af showed her face this morning when i woke up, onto cycle 16 :'(

:hugs:

Good luck for next cycle


----------



## missbabes

ickle pand said:


> Maybe it was implantation bleeding missbabes. Fingers crossed!

Now that's a nice thought :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp went back up today, implantation dip yesterday maybe???


----------



## ickle pand

I hope so Liz!


----------



## almosthere

FX Missbabes, Ickle (I see your ticker says 5 dpo), and Liz!!!!!!

And sorry momwannabe =(


----------



## Annie77

Well I am optimistic - no sign of the spot I get next to my nose 4-7 days before AF. The last time this happened was when I was pregnant. Maybe not a typical sign of pregnancy but good enough if I'm actually pregnant. Boobs still tingly.

Good luck to all


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies i still havent gotten pregnant. So dh had sperm analysis done today we will get the results on the 29th im testing in 5-6 days


----------



## RAFwife

Well I'm out :( AF got me this afternoon, two days before testing.

On to cycle 8 :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hi gals!! I have been low-key since I am waiting to O.. I do have a question if anyone can help.. This is my first cycle temping (vaginally) & Im not sure if its normal for my temp to be riseing the way it has. I know everyone is different so if any one can give me some input I would greatly appreaciate it!!

thanks =)


----------



## lorojovanos

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hi gals!! I have been low-key since I am waiting to O.. I do have a question if anyone can help.. This is my first cycle temping (vaginally) & Im not sure if its normal for my temp to be riseing the way it has. I know everyone is different so if any one can give me some input I would greatly appreaciate it!!
> 
> thanks =)

I switched over the vaginal as well this cycle. It's only been 4 days, but my temps are quite a bit higher than oral. My temps now, are what it was last time, after ovulation. 
As far as the increase, I'm not there yet to let you know how mine goes, but if I notice anything, I'll be sure to post:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

lorojovanos said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals!! I have been low-key since I am waiting to O.. I do have a question if anyone can help.. This is my first cycle temping (vaginally) & Im not sure if its normal for my temp to be riseing the way it has. I know everyone is different so if any one can give me some input I would greatly appreaciate it!!
> 
> thanks =)
> 
> I switched over the vaginal as well this cycle. It's only been 4 days, but my temps are quite a bit higher than oral. My temps now, are what it was last time, after ovulation.
> As far as the increase, I'm not there yet to let you know how mine goes, but if I notice anything, I'll be sure to post:)Click to expand...

Please do :) !! I have read & had a few ladies tell me that temping vaginally shows higher temps than orally. I just don't trust orally since I never know If I sleep with my mouth open lol. Hopefully it will stay steady up until O. I think I may google more about it (although google gets me in trouble ) hahah!!


----------



## missbabes

RAFwife said:


> Well I'm out :( AF got me this afternoon, two days before testing.
> 
> On to cycle 8 :(

:hugs:

Good luck for next cycle


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the May Sprouting of lovely BFPs *ELLA_HOPEFUL and BOXXEY* so very sorry that you are joining us over from the March/April thread. I hope that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


* BUTTERFLY22 !!! *


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *CHERYLC, GRIHABABY, JAZZY85, MANDY_GROVIE1, HAZEL28, DANI402, GEMMAPLUSTWO, EMERALD D, MIZZKOFFEL, BABYBABA, IOW_BIRD MUMMY.R, TAURUSMOM05, TOUCANSOFSODA, BABYSIEW, DIVINEBLISS, FIRST4J, JESS19, SHELBYLC, and UWMRS1GILLY * FXD!!!:dust:
_____________________________________________________
:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *VICWA* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!!


*LIZ* no offense taken Hun!:dust:


*ALMOST* Glad to hear that your doc is proactive and that the results have been good. :dust:


*VICWA* That's a BFP Hun, ICs can pick up the pregnancy hormone earlier than other brands, even the early results.... CONGRATS!


*UWMRSGILLY* no :af: is a good sign. :dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I love your positive attitude and am looking forward to you continuing your journey. :dust:


*MOMWANNABE81* Hang in there Hun, you will see a BFP soon!:dust:


*BOXXEY* Nice to see you again, good luck with test day and DH's SA results.... :dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you * MOMWANNABE81 and RAFWIFE * I hope that you will join us again in the June thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 88* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on MONDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
___________________________________________ 
*AFM...* Not much, CD8, just concentrating on scheduling donations and staying healthy! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


**First Page Update**


----------



## lizlovelust

So what do you ladies think is going on with my chart?


----------



## kel21

I still think yesterday was implantation, I've seen it can take 2-3 days after implantation to give you a pos. Fxd!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ohhh i sure hope so, can you still implant with low progessterone?


----------



## lizlovelust

Had a headache yesterday now its a migrane


----------



## lorojovanos

Looking at my calander, and all charts on FF for on Clomid, using the OvWatch, with PCOS, the "average" for ovulation is about 10 days after the last pill. IF that is the case, that's May 29. Nothing going on at all next week, so lots of time for bd'n. Basically from 3 days after my last pill, til 14, we are on a roll! If it's 14-16, I'm skrewed cause I'm gone to a cottage for three whole days, without my hubby. So my fertile days 1-4 and ovulations either ALL need to be done and over with by the 2nd of June, or not get a fertile day one til like June 6th! BUT, if it was a REALLY late ovulation like starting my fertile days 18 days after my last pill, which is pretty common from the charts on FF, that again, would be IDEAL. That 18 day, is the 7th, my birthday, then Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon we are gone to Niagara on the lake for a getaway! How bloody perfect is that?!?! No dishes to do, or DS who has needs...
I'm only rambling on cause I need to know this far in advance, and if I told my hubby I was even thinking of this, he'd laugh right at me. 
All I ask, is you keep me in your thoughts for a very quick ovulation, or a bit of a delay:)


----------



## luna_19

I'm late!


----------



## lizlovelust

oh did you test??


----------



## RebeccaLO

lorojovanos said:


> Looking at my calander, and all charts on FF for on Clomid, using the OvWatch, with PCOS, the "average" for ovulation is about 10 days after the last pill. IF that is the case, that's May 29. Nothing going on at all next week, so lots of time for bd'n. Basically from 3 days after my last pill, til 14, we are on a roll! If it's 14-16, I'm skrewed cause I'm gone to a cottage for three whole days, without my hubby. So my fertile days 1-4 and ovulations either ALL need to be done and over with by the 2nd of June, or not get a fertile day one til like June 6th! BUT, if it was a REALLY late ovulation like starting my fertile days 18 days after my last pill, which is pretty common from the charts on FF, that again, would be IDEAL. That 18 day, is the 7th, my birthday, then Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon we are gone to Niagara on the lake for a getaway! How bloody perfect is that?!?! No dishes to do, or DS who has needs...
> I'm only rambling on cause I need to know this far in advance, and if I told my hubby I was even thinking of this, he'd laugh right at me.
> All I ask, is you keep me in your thoughts for a very quick ovulation, or a bit of a delay:)

This made me laugh out loud. Good luck love! Next month presuming nothing happens this month I'm due to o the week my mother comes to visit. I've already warned the oh we're going to need a mission plan! 

Luna good luck!


----------



## lorojovanos

RebeccaLO said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Looking at my calander, and all charts on FF for on Clomid, using the OvWatch, with PCOS, the "average" for ovulation is about 10 days after the last pill. IF that is the case, that's May 29. Nothing going on at all next week, so lots of time for bd'n. Basically from 3 days after my last pill, til 14, we are on a roll! If it's 14-16, I'm skrewed cause I'm gone to a cottage for three whole days, without my hubby. So my fertile days 1-4 and ovulations either ALL need to be done and over with by the 2nd of June, or not get a fertile day one til like June 6th! BUT, if it was a REALLY late ovulation like starting my fertile days 18 days after my last pill, which is pretty common from the charts on FF, that again, would be IDEAL. That 18 day, is the 7th, my birthday, then Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon we are gone to Niagara on the lake for a getaway! How bloody perfect is that?!?! No dishes to do, or DS who has needs...
> I'm only rambling on cause I need to know this far in advance, and if I told my hubby I was even thinking of this, he'd laugh right at me.
> All I ask, is you keep me in your thoughts for a very quick ovulation, or a bit of a delay:)
> 
> This made me laugh out loud. Good luck love! Next month presuming nothing happens this month I'm due to o the week my mother comes to visit. I've already warned the oh we're going to need a mission plan!
> 
> Luna good luck!Click to expand...

It makes me laugh and cringe to re-read it and when I was figuring it all out:)
It's always fun when parents are around...do what ya gotta do. 
Hell if it happens that I'm fertile and "o" when I'm supposed to be cottaging, I'll stay home!
The things we do:)


----------



## luna_19

lizlovelust said:


> oh did you test??

waiting another few days to be sure...I'm super nervous/excited!


----------



## La Mere

luna_19 said:


> I'm late!

Good luck luna!!!


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

I am in agony with this waiting! Called my dr today to ask about my weird spotting the las t few days. She says I should test again on Friday if my period doesn't fully develop before then. I still have brown spotting today- that's 5 days in a row now- but still getting BFN when I test. If no real period by Friday and still neg HPT, then she wants me to have a blood test done. "Why can't we do the blood test today?" I asked. She said, "well, we can, but I'd rather wait and see." not me! I would NOT rather wait and see! I am a type-A planner person. Must know!


----------



## calista20

luna_19 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> oh did you test??
> 
> waiting another few days to be sure...I'm super nervous/excited!Click to expand...

Holy crap, woman! You have more patience than the vast majority of us here. lol :thumbup:

Good luck and looooots of baby dust for you :)


----------



## sharnw

LIZ!!! I so think you implanted yesterday!!! GL!!


----------



## TeAmo

cd 43 for me... no af... I am thinking I am now in TWW as I think I ovulated around CD33 very strange. xx


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG!!!!! I swear I have my BFP!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25774
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25775


do you see what i see??????????


----------



## immy11

Congrats lizlovelust! Amazing bfp!


----------



## ickle pand

I can see something Liz but I can't tell if there's any colour to it or not. Is it pink in real life?


----------



## lizlovelust

Its really light pink in real life and came up less than 5 min!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting!! I really hope this is it for you :) Will you be testing again in the morning?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yes, i plan to buy a frer today after work! Oh im excited!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Liz!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Kel you can see the line right???? Oh i sure hope it really is my bfp!


----------



## LilyLee

I can see it! Congrats Liz!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ohhhh yay, i cant wait to take a frer!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Liz....I definately see lines!! How exciting! Can't wait to see your FRER!! :) xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, omg im so excited, cant wait to tell OH!


----------



## ickle pand

Remember to post a pic of the FRER when you do it. I don't know if you get the same thing in the US as here but I managed to buy a 5 pack of FRERs for £17.99/$28.47 (they're £9.99/$15.80 for a two pack). That was in Boots UK ladies if you want to get some :)


----------



## missbabes

ickle pand said:


> Remember to post a pic of the FRER when you do it. I don't know if you get the same thing in the US as here but I managed to buy a 5 pack of FRERs for £17.99/$28.47 (they're £9.99/$15.80 for a two pack). That was in Boots UK ladies if you want to get some :)

Wish I'd known about that before I went into town earlier, would have made good use of that deal :haha:


----------



## missbabes

Hey Ladies,

Still no sign of AF for me, and not a single sign of any symptoms either. Making me very confused. I'll be testing again either later today or tomorrow morning. My tests are at the standby.

I bought a dress on sale earlier for a friends wedding in August, and just on the safe side got one with room to expand if need be :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully you'll be sneaking an extra guest in to the wedding!


----------



## kel21

I see it for sure on the first pic, the second one not sure.


----------



## missbabes

ickle pand said:


> Hopefully you'll be sneaking an extra guest in to the wedding!

Would make a change to smuggling in a hip flask to reduce bar charges :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, i have diareah! That cant be good? Its painful too, can that be a sign?


----------



## Platinumvague

I had it a couple weeks after I got my BFP..better get used to it and constipation! :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh greeaaat! Boy is it uncomfortable! Platinum did you see lines on my photos???


----------



## luna_19

Onto June for me :(


----------



## missbabes

luna_19 said:


> Onto June for me :(

:hugs:

Good luck for your next cycle


----------



## RebeccaLO

Sorry Luna, I've been following you as I'm supposed to test today too at 14dpo, but I'm trying to be nonchalant and just watching my morning temperature. 

Fingers crossed for your next cycle, I'll likely be joining you there :)


----------



## KelliB0214

Very exciting, Liz! Congrats!! 

Luna - so sorry. best wishes for next cycle.

I'm 10dpo now & got a BFN w FRER this morning. not looking good, but i'm not out yet...


----------



## kel21

Anyone have an opinion about what is going on with me? I always use smu to test opk's. Yesterday am I did a first response (2 line test, I like to watch the lines get darker hehe) and it was close but neg, also did cb digi and got a smiley face pos!

So afternoon I did both again, and both neg.

This morning I did both again with smu and both are pos!

WTH? Had temp dip yesterday with rise today, o pains yesterday that were very light, ewcm. Today more o pains that are more painful but gobs of yellowish creamy cm! Cervix is still high! Any opinions? Hopeing yesterday was o day, because we did not bd last night!


----------



## lizlovelust

Kelli, i got all stark white hpts until today at 11DPO!


----------



## 28329

Oh liz.....I had very 'loose' bowel movements after my bfp and before. Plus I get awful wind when preggo. That and your tests are looking bloody good!!


----------



## KelliB0214

we'll see if i've got your luck, liz! :) the last time i was pg, i got the BFP at 12dpo. i got a BFN at 10dpo then, too, but i was hoping the tests were more sensitive now that over 5 years has passed. :) we'll see what tomorrow's test brings!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think I have my BFP :) 

I am very excited and also very scared that it may not work out (AF due tomorrow!) So will be testing again tomorrow, and then Saturday if she doesn't show.

I will not believe it until I get a positive digi.. xx

Congrats Liz! Yours looks promising and lots of :dust: to everyone xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1013099-not-sure-if-my-bfp.html


----------



## vicwa

Hello ladies, 

Liz. Everything looks promising 4 u. I have been having a read of everything since I posted last and loads going on. your tests look like mine but ur tests look better than mine as mine were that faint at 12/13 dpo. congrats!!!
:thumbup:

AFM well all I had were those super faint lines on IC yest and day b4 but absolutely nothing on first response or clear blue digi and I feel crampy and a bit wet down there so I reckon AF is on way. CD28 today and I normally have 27 day cycle (well last 4 cycles anyway. Fingers crossed x


----------



## missbabes

tinkerbellsie said:


> I think I have my BFP :)
> 
> I am very excited and also very scared that it may not work out (AF due tomorrow!) So will be testing again tomorrow, and then Saturday if she doesn't show.
> 
> I will not believe it until I get a positive digi.. xx
> 
> Congrats Liz! Yours looks promising and lots of :dust: to everyone xxx
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1013099-not-sure-if-my-bfp.html

It's a bit hard to say if I see a line or not, as the pics are very blurry. All the best luck though :flower:


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Oh greeaaat! Boy is it uncomfortable! Platinum did you see lines on my photos???

I looked and I saw something on the first when I lightened it but I'm horrible at line spotting.Thats why I did digis.But everyone else sees it so I'll believe you have a BFP.Congrats! If you can get a digi.I think 1 is $6


----------



## markswife10

2DPO for me! Hoping for a birthday BFP, testing day is the 29th and my birthday is the 30th. That would be the most amazing birthday present EVER!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Ooo good luck tink let us know how you get on!


----------



## lorojovanos

Tinker and Liz, 
I'm very anxious to see your tests tomorrow! Good luck girls! xx


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I'm so nervous to test again, I'm scared I'll get that BFN


----------



## Butterfly22

Sorry it took so long to update. AF showed for me 2 days ago. I'm gonna do the NTNP this month and give my brain a break so I might not be on here that often. Good luck to all of you! Congrats to the BFP! :flower:

And Liz, I'm terrible at seeing lines but I think I see a very very light line on yours. Fx this is your BFP! Good luck!!


----------



## sharnw

Liz I cant wait to see your FRER! I already see a pink line anyway on IC
GL
xox


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, so I tested with a FRER right now and it's a BFN....I'll try again in the morning..


----------



## almosthere

yay fx to you two ladies with faints, so excited for you! I see pink lines on both!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe your urine was too dilute Liz. Try again with FMU. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## almosthere

sorry liz just saw yours, sorry to hear, but hoping its due to what ickle said!! FX!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Good luck for the morning!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I can still see the line on the IC from FMU today though...


----------



## lizlovelust

Here's two more photos of the IC from this morning but now dry

https://i47.tinypic.com/32zquly.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2nuq71e.jpg

hmmm...


----------



## La Mere

Liz, I didn't see a line on the first but did see a faint one on the second. Just read your post about FRER, so sorry. But lots of luck for in the morning!!! :dust:


----------



## lilyV

i'm out for the 21, AF is visiting! See you in June


----------



## missbabes

I can see the faintest of lines on the first pic Liz, but I typically don't take tests seriously once they have passed their time limit. Either way, good luck :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM could you please put me down for yet another angel x I'd like to thank you for all your amazing support over the last 10 months but I wont be on any more testing threads we wont be trying again x I wish you all the luck in the world getting rainbow xxx

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

NOOOOOOO! I hate hearing this Mrskg! I thought this was your rainbow. There's nothing I can say but :hugs:.


----------



## luna_19

So sorry Mrskg :hugs:


----------



## KelliB0214

Mrskg, so sorry to hear it. DH & I will also stop trying if we don't conceive in this cycle or the next. We have three children already, as well. Hang in there!


----------



## lizlovelust

My side muscles/abs are killing me, it feels like I did a bazillion sit ups and I haven't done anything! My lower/mid back aches also, like I can't lean over too many times or it starts to kill!


----------



## lorojovanos

Tonight is day 3 of the Clomid. Temp has been very steady. If I compare last cycle with the cycle's when I've had AF, the difference is incredible. Up and down, up and down with oral temping, pretty constant vaginally. 
From some strange reason, haven't had hot flashes with the Clomid, even though the doseage is doubled, fine by me! No cramps, nothing. All in all a good 4 day start to my cycle where I'm going to get a healthy BFP:)


----------



## Platinumvague

Just wondering Liz..did your spotting stop? And please don't take offense to this or think I'm being rude but if you are pregnant you need to get your insurance figured out.I think its time to find a new one.Maybe Medicaid if you apply or go to social services and they can help :).I can't even imagine what the bills would be like without insurance!


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> My side muscles/abs are killing me, it feels like I did a bazillion sit ups and I haven't done anything! My lower/mid back aches also, like I can't lean over too many times or it starts to kill!

You need to go to sleep, have some sweet dreams, hold your pee and test in the morning. You have to be driving yourself nuts!
Can't wait to see tomorrow:)


----------



## lizlovelust

Platinumvague said:


> Just wondering Liz..did your spotting stop? And please don't take offense to this or think I'm being rude but if you are pregnant you need to get your insurance figured out.I think its time to find a new one.Maybe Medicaid if you apply or go to social services and they can help :).I can't even imagine what the bills would be like without insurance!

yea my spotting stopped 4 days ago on CD58/8DPO,
the insurance I had was through the state and it takes them a while to get things working again, I'm approved I'm just waiting for them to finish whatever it is they are doing lol. I sent in the forms they requested, then they requested more and so I filled those out and sent them in. What a headache!:dohh:

You really think I am pregnant? Did you have these symptoms??


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering Liz..did your spotting stop? And please don't take offense to this or think I'm being rude but if you are pregnant you need to get your insurance figured out.I think its time to find a new one.Maybe Medicaid if you apply or go to social services and they can help :).I can't even imagine what the bills would be like without insurance!
> 
> yea my spotting stopped 4 days ago on CD58/8DPO,
> the insurance I had was through the state and it takes them a while to get things working again, I'm approved I'm just waiting for them to finish whatever it is they are doing lol. I sent in the forms they requested, then they requested more and so I filled those out and sent them in. What a headache!:dohh:
> 
> You really think I am pregnant? Did you have these symptoms??Click to expand...

I don't want to say you are and I don't want to say you aren't.I did have some of the symptoms you do.I remember IB,horrible headaches for a few days,craving potatoes and eggs,the "runs",a nerve pain that went from the bottom of my butt cheek to halfway down my thigh,pinching on the left side where my ovary is and that was about it.If it wasn't for the IB I wouldn't have even thought I was pregnant that month.I know we are all rooting for you.Can't wait to see your test tomarrow :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

wow!

Thanks! I can't wait! :D


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Kaiecee said:


> View attachment 398453
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS FINALLY
> 20 SECONDS AND I GOT THIS LINE :bfp:


YAY Congrats!! Looks like we are bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

It's official. After a long week of spotting and BFNs that stupid :witch: finally decided to laugh in my face. I want to kick her in the nuts! 

On to my second round of clomid for this cycle. Looks like my new testing date will be around June 13.


----------



## RebeccaLO

So sorry mrskg. Thinking of you at this time. And I understand your decision, after starting TTC I'm amazed at how frequent mc happens x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've taken 4 tests this morning...

FRER- same faint line as yesterday was a little darker but faded.
CB Plus- faint line
IC smudge line as previous days
CB digital (just cos the lines were annoying me!!)- negative.

Is it poss to get evaps on 3 diff tests in one morning? AF due today but am only 11 or 12 dpo. I'm so frustrated- just want to know! Xx


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry Mrskg. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

tinkerbellsie said:


> I've taken 4 tests this morning...
> 
> FRER- same faint line as yesterday was a little darker but faded.
> CB Plus- faint line
> IC smudge line as previous days
> CB digital (just cos the lines were annoying me!!)- negative.
> 
> Is it poss to get evaps on 3 diff tests in one morning? AF due today but am only 11 or 12 dpo. I'm so frustrated- just want to know! Xx

I think it is very unlikely you would get evap on 3 different tests. May be too early for digital.

ASM, have some fairly liquidy cm, no AF, queasy/hungry feeling. AF due today but she is a good time keeper with me and usually comes near time I got ov pains so if I get to bed tonight with her showing at 6pm I will be happy (ish)


----------



## missbabes

So so very sorry Mrskg, what a horrible thing to go through, and what a hard decision to make :nope: :hugs:

AFM: I was meant to do a test first thing this morning, but completely forgot out of morning habit, so now I'm just waiting. I'm a little excited, nervous and trying to tell myself it will be negative so I don't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

BFN for me. Af cramps... know she'll be here soon.


----------



## butterworth

congrats ladies to all the bfp and to those still waiting baby dust to you
I didn't join the list this month and I should have because I just got my bfp this AM 5 days before af is due, I am so happy almost 2 years I trying and it finally happened. don't give up hope ladies it will happen


----------



## minted69

Congratulations x

How many dpo are you


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN...?

I dont see anything, maybe you ladies do?
Ugh, I think yesterdays IC was a false positive :cry:

https://i46.tinypic.com/k9fj2h.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/vrekq1.jpg


----------



## RebeccaLO

butterworth said:


> congrats ladies to all the bfp and to those still waiting baby dust to you
> I didn't join the list this month and I should have because I just got my bfp this AM 5 days before af is due, I am so happy almost 2 years I trying and it finally happened. don't give up hope ladies it will happen

This is amazing news, I'm so happy for you. It's fabulous that you kept going and you totally deserve it. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## ickle pand

I don't see anything Liz. You're not out yet though xx


----------



## missbabes

Sorry Liz, I don't see any lines on your tests.

I got another :bfn: myself, so I really don't know what's going on with me. Have nothing to suggest that AF is on its way either, but now I wish it would just get here already instead of giving me hope :nope:


----------



## minted69

lizlovelust said:


> BFN...?
> 
> I dont see anything, maybe you ladies do?
> Ugh, I think yesterdays IC was a false positive :cry:
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/k9fj2h.jpg
> https://i46.tinypic.com/vrekq1.jpg

Sorry hun cant see a thing x:nope:


----------



## lizlovelust

yea I can't see anything either, Ugh I feel like giving up!


----------



## minted69

No dont say that,hold of testin until sun x gl
:hug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, i usually have 15DPO LP, so ill use my last FRER on either monday or tuesday :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi Liz,
I was gonna say yesterday that I had 2 bad pink false positives on those IC's last month, I then did what you did and took 2 FRER's and both were negative! There was a thread with ladies saying the green handled tests should be banned! Have a look at my pic of it! Here's the link! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=15959 
I was gutted that mine didn't turn into my BFP but they must work otherwise they wouldn't be allowed to sell them, would they? 
I really hope this isn't the case for you and that it is the start of your BFP! Maybe it's still a little early honey xxx keep testing xxx lot's of :dust::dust::dust: to you xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow that as a false? That looks like a straight positive, you didnt have a chemical did you...?


----------



## minted69

Thats what i thought


----------



## annmariecrisp

No, I had my blood the same day an hour before I did the test and my level was 0 HCG! Bad though isn't it! I now only use the blue handle IC's as I was so annoyed and disappointed by that! Alot of people on B&B have had similar problems with them! They should be banned! xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Well crap, i wasted 20 dollars now! And false hope :'(


----------



## minted69

Sorry to hear your tests are crap what mul are they, sorry dont what to bug you x


----------



## annmariecrisp

My ones were 10mui....I got them from Amazon for £3 for 15 so I didn't waste too much on them.
I do know people that have got their BFPs on them and swear by them but I think more people than not have a similar story to mine.
Liz don't give up hope, it might not be the same in your case hon...it's not over until the witch arrives xx


----------



## divinebliss

Well AF came on Tuesday so I guess I'm on to next month testing!!! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## KelliB0214

butterworth: great news! congrats to you!

liz: so sorry about the misleading tests. SOOOOO frustrating!!

divinebliss: sorry this wasn't your month! hang in there!

I tested this morning, too, with irritating results - the test was a complete dud. nothing happened at all. no control line. nothing. i guess that's what i get for trying to save a buck & buying CVS brand. the other one i took (from the same box) was messed up, too, with an incomplete control line and a horizontal smudge across the 'positive' window. a positive line is vertical, so it clearly wasn't that, but it didn't look like any HPT i've ever taken before (and, after 3 kids, i've taken a LOT). i'm going to hold it until after lunch and test again with FRER. they are $$$, but i've never gotten a box of FRER duds, at least! hope you're all in good spirits!


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so crushed :( but it doesnt feel like af is coming


----------



## lizlovelust

Still getting runny stool, bad gas, and im not sick at all!


----------



## PepsiChic

Im sorry to hear of your loss Mrskg :hugs:

Liz - breath chick! your not out yet so try to stay calm, stressing yourself is not good :hugs:

sorry to everyone who had the witch visit :( and to all those getting BFNs but arent yet hang on in there! 

congrats to all those who got their BFPs H&H9M to you all! 

im still following you all, still supporting you, sending loving positive thoughts xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having bad abdomen cramps, cant tell if its gas or just cramps, no af or bleeding though! It may be loose stool like i had earlier but iv cant go to the bathroom, nothing comes!


----------



## Annie77

Had ok day but now feeling cramps - no sign of AF but it feels like she may appear later tonight.


----------



## KelliB0214

afternoon FRER = BFN. i know AF isn't due yet, but i'm feeling ot for the month. FRER gave me BFP with DD at 12dpo last time. if it's still a BFN tomorrow, i'll be surprised if AF doesn't come a'knockin' next week... hope everyone else is hanging in there....


----------



## Annie77

If AF isn't here by bedtime I will nip out to tesco and grab a frer or tesco own brand. Really don't want to drink alcohol til I know either way...


----------



## TeAmo

CD 43 for me... no af yet! 11 days late. Nothing since faint bfp then negs... xx


----------



## ~chipper~

just checking in.... Congrats to the BFP's, That's great news!

so sorry for the losses and BFN's, HUGS to you :hugs:

GL to all those still waiting!

AFM: AF arrived today, right on time. Moving over to June. MrsMM - I was supposed to test tomorrow, Thanks so much for all you do!
On a better note, I called the Dr. and since we are going on our 11th cycle, they are letting us start the testing process to see why this isn't working for us, DH has a semen analysis next Friday and I go in for an HSG. So really glad we are able to take this step to figure things out for us. xx


----------



## almosthere

hey ladies has anyone ever gotten bfp with NO SYMPTOMS...like a total surprise? I have had basically no cramps, no symptoms at all!! so if I get my bfp this cycle I would be in SHOCK!


----------



## almosthere

and pink evaps/CP are horrid-really tough emotionally for me at least -I got three pink evaps with a frer -first response- 6 days early....but looks like it is common with that brand from some women...:/


----------



## kel21

When I got pregnant with my ds 6 years ago, my only sign was no sign! We were NTNP at that time and it was a total surprise. We sat down on our porch one night to have a "drink" and I started thinking about the fact that I had not had any pms and I was due the next day! We went out, bought a test and it was very pos! Gl!!!


----------



## ~chipper~

almost - I didn't have any symptoms what-so-ever!! it does happen, GL to you!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i47.tinypic.com/28atkwo.jpg

What do you think? Just took these...


----------



## missbabes

Only one I see the faintest line on Liz is the OPK


----------



## Annie77

Am out AF came after my shower before bed.

Will be actively preventing in June due up holidays falling over 6 week pg time when repeat ectopic is a concern. Come July we are going to really go for it.


----------



## minted69

lizlovelust said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/28atkwo.jpg
> 
> What do you think? Just took these...

Took what hun x lol it was blank. Lh faint line, hcg bfn sorry hun x try again tomoz


----------



## missbabes

Well I'm still waiting for AF to show up since my BFN early this afternoon. Still pretty symptomless, not even a hint that AF could be on its way. Just have a horrible feeling now that it'll keep me in the dark until Monday when I'm having a mini break away :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh I swear I see a line, it's faint still but I can see it in person, do FRERs just not work for some people as good as others...?


----------



## minted69

Its the strength of the hcg in pee that changes it, thats why they say first morning pee because its concentrated x


----------



## girlinyork

lizlovelust said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/28atkwo.jpg
> 
> What do you think? Just took these...

both lines look really clear on my phone


----------



## butterworth

minted69 said:


> Congratulations x
> 
> How many dpo are you

thank you, I'm about 10 or 11dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

FMU didn't work for me this morning, but seems as though the line shows up this evening! Weird...


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> FMU didn't work for me this morning, but seems as though the line shows up this evening! Weird...

so you take another test? OR do you mean you checked the test later..cause thats a no no


----------



## almosthere

thanks to the ladies who told me their bfp stories! It makes me feel so much better when I am in a tww with no symptoms!! =)


----------



## luna_19

almosthere said:


> thanks to the ladies who told me their bfp stories! It makes me feel so much better when I am in a tww with no symptoms!! =)

I've heard plenty of stories of people who knew something was up because of lack of symptoms! Good luck :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Platinumvague said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> FMU didn't work for me this morning, but seems as though the line shows up this evening! Weird...
> 
> so you take another test? OR do you mean you checked the test later..cause thats a no noClick to expand...

it's a new test I took this evening and took the photo within 5 min.


----------



## almosthere

well i just feel like nothing is up...plus no symptoms...lol although no spotting yet which seems weird unless i am just ovulated late, because I usually spot in my tww...and i know i am in my week and have ovd. because of spotting around 2/3dpo lol BUT only once slight almost not noticable spotting on mothers day and it wasnt from dtd which is when i spot haha...


----------



## RebeccaLO

Af here, moving over to June thread. Good luck lovely ladies :)


----------



## taurusmom05

idk if i ever updated!!! af showed right on time, may 10th. moving to June! good luck to the rest of you!! :) :) :)


----------



## vicwa

Liz: I can see lines on all the pictures quite clearly :thumbup:

Sorry AF came for you other ladies:hugs: more fun trying next month :thumbup:

AFM: have no idea whatsoever what's going on have posted bout this already but no replies so I guess everyone is as confused as me :haha:


I am now 3 days late and no sign of AF but also no sign of a BFP. I do not know when I ovulated as I have never tried temping or anything. All I am going by is that I had lots of EWCM on the 4th May. LMP 20th April regular 27 day cycle.

If anyone can shed some light then I would be very greateful. AF may just be delayed due to stress as I have has exams last few weeks, although major stress in the past has never made my period late

Thank you


----------



## kel21

Sorry about the witch ladies! :hugs:

Vicwa i have no idea! Fxd you just have a shy bfp! Maybe you should call your dr and ask for bloods if you are still in the dark on monday!


----------



## KelliB0214

vicwa: if you're 3 days late and you still have a BFN, i'd assume this isn't your month. i could be wrong, of course, but that's been my experience after charting for 3 (and now 4) kids over the past almost 9 years. :) as you mentioned, stress can delay AF. stressing over AF not coming can continue to delay it. i had one month charting when AF was a day late and i became excited/anxious and each day it was late, that tension built. that tension, and not a baby, it turned out, was causing the late AF. :/ my cycle is normally 28 days. that month it was 37! sometimes the stress that is delaying AF doesn't even feel like stress - it might feel like excitement or anticipation. then again, it's certainly possible that you're pregnant. you're never out until AF shows! hang in there!

BFN for me again this morning. since i'm 12dpo, i expected at least a faint line if i'm pg. i got faints at 11dpo last time and solids at 12dpo last time and i am fairly regular. I'm thinking this is not our month - i don't feel pg at all, but i do feel cramps, etc. I'll keep the beers in the fridge until AF show for sure, though, just in case... ;) good luck to everyone else!


----------



## almosthere

sorry to those ladies with bfns or af =/

afm cd21...attempting to wait for af to just show...might be easier since I am unsure of when to expect her!


----------



## missbabes

Hey Ladies,

I'm now 4 days late, with BFN's on my belt. No signs at all the AF is on the way. For reasons beyond my comprehension earlier I decided to do an OPK and got a strong positive within 5 seconds, so that has me a little curious. I'll be buying a different brand of test than I have been using tomorrow and testing again if AF still hasn't showed up.


----------



## lizlovelust

I know sometimes OPKs get dark when I'm about to get AF


----------



## gnome86

Hey Liz how's it going? what's the latest on your weird tests bab? 

AFM computer is broken -oh my days i can come on here whenever i want n am struggling without it lol. addicted to bnb maybe? :blush:
I was doing OPKs from like 4th May to present -all neg but like half pos line/positives. 
Except for ib. have had every symptom going this month including blood in nose but AF due friday and i got bfn yesterday on ic so guessing it not to be but really keeping fxd for june.

-does anyone know what causes you to get pos/half pos opks like all cycle? 

Also went right off sex last few days which is really not like me as oh and myself are blessed to have a very active boudoir iykwim. All in all a very weird cycle and will be glad to see AF this time i think.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm 9DPO and my test this morning was BFN. I did 2 because I thought I saw something on the first but I think it was just the antibody strip. Roll on my next chance to test!

Symptoms - headache, cramps, backache and creamy CM. So I'm feeling cautiously optimistic. No clear signs that I'm out yet anyway.


----------



## fingersxxd

Good morning!! Could we have some more BFPs!?! Please!


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN, temp is going down a teeny bit, I am pretty sure I'm out. Ugh, AF due tomorrow.


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> BFN, temp is going down a teeny bit, I am pretty sure I'm out. Ugh, AF due tomorrow.


Maybe it's for the best right now? I've seen your other post about OH.No doubt you'll be a wonderful momma but perhaps you two should wait until thats all figured out :hugs:


----------



## missbabes

Still no sign of AF along with no symptoms, got yet another :bfn:. I'm completely clueless as to what's going on this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Did an opk today, and boy is it darker than dark! Its like darker than positive but im 14DPO


----------



## echo

Hey, Liz. Do you have a walk-in lab near you? You could go in for a blood test and get same day results.


----------



## 28329

Liz, just to warn you that opk's can also show positive right before af. I really want this to be your bfp, not trying to burst your bubble. Leave the opks for ovulation and pee on the hpts. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## lizlovelust

yea I'm sure AF will probably show tomorrow morning like always :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I think it's my low progesterone that preventing me from getting pregnant, my temps never get super high after O, they always stay around the same temps as before O :( but progesterone creams and vitex are so expensive :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:
do you have your insurance sorted out so you can talk to your doctor yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

I called and they said they have my paperwork that they needed but it will take them a few days to get to it, so I should have it back up and running again here in a few days! !


----------



## luna_19

that's good news! :)


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey everyone... I'm new to this thread.

Lizlovelust: The vitex I've been taking was only $8 for a bottle, but I agree that the progesterone creams are steep. For me, vitex is worth every penny. I tend to have long, irregular cycles with late ovulation. This cycle, FF says I ovulated on CD 14 (earliest EVER!!!) I'm taking 2 pills a day before bedtime. Maybe check around and see if you can find some cheaper... if you don't get your :bfp: anyways. (I hope you do!!!)
:dust:

I was hoping you wonderful ladies wouldn't mind me joining in. I'm planning on testing on May 30 or May 31. Let's hope vitex does the trick for cycle 14!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so incredibly bloated today too, like my tummy looks huge bloated, so bloated i feel fat! :(


----------



## lizlovelust

pretty sure I'm out, I'm super lightly spotting.


----------



## almosthere

sorry liz! I totally know how it feels to think you are pregnant so badly and then to learn otherwise...that was my last cycle...and a couple others......... FX it is just late IB?

afm cd22 I can't beleive it! I must be in my tww now if not by tomorrow the latest...although really convinced I OD on mothers day due to my one time spotting...testing within the next week if af is late, ahh!!


----------



## SookiesNique

Hey everybody! I'd like to join the group. I took a month off from TTC, to get things sorted out in my mind. I was so disappointed that the drug I thought would be the big "go-to" wasn't working at all. I picked it up again at the end of April, with a new drug and a new outlook. I'm at CD 22 and I've been getting positive OPKs since yesterday evening, and I have taken 4 so far, and they've all be positive. I didn't think that an LH surge was supposed to last that long, but I have 2 that have the test line and the control line at the same level of darkness, and 2 with the test line clearly darker than the control line. I'm not sure what to make of a possible late ovulation, but if I do it would be a first since we started TTC. I'm really hoping to O and not have to induce an AF at the very least. Yet and still, I'll be testing on the 31st, and probably for a week or so beyond if I get a BFN, which might move me into the June testers category. I just wanted to say hi, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## almosthere

welcome sookies! we are both cd22! haha we may be test buddies!! I have od as late as cd22 although one of my past cycles was a very early cd14 O...so no idea this month since I am not opking. But anywho, GL to you, hope we both get our bfps end of may/beg. of june!!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck to both of you :)


----------



## SookiesNique

almosthere said:


> welcome sookies! we are both cd22! haha we may be test buddies!! I have od as late as cd22 although one of my past cycles was a very early cd14 O...so no idea this month since I am not opking. But anywho, GL to you, hope we both get our bfps end of may/beg. of june!!!

Yay! A surprise cycle buddy! That's always awesome. :hugs: I'm hoping right along with you for BFPs for both of us. I haven't O'ed at all the past few cycles on Clomid so I'm really happy to see that the Femara has at least brought about an LH surge. Here's hoping for a successful O.


----------



## lizlovelust

So I'm having light cramping, I assume AF will be here in the morning...


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN for me at 10DPO with another low temp. I'm thinking that the cramps I've been having are more likely to be AF than anything else now.


----------



## Nixilix

Boo to AF news :(


----------



## missbabes

I'm still waiting for either AF or a BFP to show up, 6 days late as from today, but not going to get a chance to test again until Saturday due to being away for the week. Should be distracted enough that AF will appear anyway.

Good luck to everyone that's still waiting or in limbo land like me :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hi can you take me off here now
i am going to the June thread as i Ov'ed later and i won't be
testing i hope till AF date or day before 
Thanks :D


----------



## almosthere

fx it does not come liz-I have heared some ladies have their usual af cramps but still end up with their bfps!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well temp plummeted today, looks like AF will show her face probably sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## blessed2012

Nasty old :witch: flew in last night. On to June for me. Good luck to those waiting to test! :hugs: to the losses and to those who AF made her appearance.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Guess what lovely treat I got today.

AF :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: 

:cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no AF for me, but temp is down :( safe to assume she will be here anytime... Ugh! Im broken i think


----------



## lizlovelust

So weird, im. Hard core craving my chili! And red meat! Normally before AF i crave sweets but i want nothing to do with sweets!


----------



## SookiesNique

Should I find it weird that OPKs are still coming up positive? I've had to report them to FF for 2 days, and this will be the 3rd. I had such bad cramping last night that I found it hard to BD although we had to. The pain is on the right side. After BD I felt a pain like a sharp poke on that side and it sort of melted down to a burning sensation. Made me nervous. Today, I'm still cramping and OPKs are still showing up positive. My temp is up higher and I've been good about waking up on time everyday to check it. However FF has still not detected O. I tried to insert my chart thumbnail. Hopefully you guys can see it. 

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a98c5][img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a98c5/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kel21

1 or 2 more days of higher temps and I bet you get your crosshairs for either cd 21 or 22! I do not have an answer for you about the opk's since I have the same problem. Today I just got my 6th pos opk. And I'm 5dopo! Gl! Fxd it is a good sign for both of us!!


----------



## echo

Sookies, I get positive opk's for about 5 days...FF put ovulation according to temp dip on the last day of the positives last cycle. I don't know about the pain, though, you should tell your doctor, especially if you are on meds, because the fertility meds can cause your ovaries to hyper stimulate.


----------



## lizlovelust

I cant tell if af is coming or not, im bloated, gassy, i feel nauseous, i have heartburn, i feel like i have to poo every few min but end up not having to! I have abdominal pressure, but no cramps! I also have a migraine!

Edit: im also exhausted!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:witch: flew in... on to June! Good luck and :dust: to everyone left to test xxx


----------



## SookiesNique

echo said:


> Sookies, I get positive opk's for about 5 days...FF put ovulation according to temp dip on the last day of the positives last cycle. I don't know about the pain, though, you should tell your doctor, especially if you are on meds, because the fertility meds can cause your ovaries to hyper stimulate.

Ahhhh...I sure didn't know what to make of the OPKs. I always though the surge was a short lived thing, but I had another positive this morning. Well at least the pain has stopped for now. The pain moved down to my lower abdomen and fizzled out. It would be cool if I actually FELT ovulation happening. I checked out the symptoms of Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome and I was a little concerned, but I called my mom and she told me that she used to get pain just like that, and she would always associate it with something regarding her reproductive system. She said that she'd get AF a couple weeks after the pain, and that in a way the pain would aid her in timing AF. I wouldn't know because my AF have always been irregular and I don't remember what it feels like to O.


----------



## calista20

Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?


----------



## almosthere

just sending baby dust to all!

afm no urge to test..possibly 8/9dpo but could be less than that...will see how long this urge to NOT test lasts haha


----------



## echo

SookiesNique said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Sookies, I get positive opk's for about 5 days...FF put ovulation according to temp dip on the last day of the positives last cycle. I don't know about the pain, though, you should tell your doctor, especially if you are on meds, because the fertility meds can cause your ovaries to hyper stimulate.
> 
> Ahhhh...I sure didn't know what to make of the OPKs. I always though the surge was a short lived thing, but I had another positive this morning. Well at least the pain has stopped for now. The pain moved down to my lower abdomen and fizzled out. It would be cool if I actually FELT ovulation happening. I checked out the symptoms of Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome and I was a little concerned, but I called my mom and she told me that she used to get pain just like that, and she would always associate it with something regarding her reproductive system. She said that she'd get AF a couple weeks after the pain, and that in a way the pain would aid her in timing AF. I wouldn't know because my AF have always been irregular and I don't remember what it feels like to O.Click to expand...

GL and baby dust!


----------



## greenhappy

Please put me down for May 25th!

This is only our 2nd month TTC, but went ahead and tried preseed this month.. Been using OPK's for 3 cycles but didn't bd the first month I used them. (Hubby was still undecided.)

I usually cramp from O to AF but only cramped a few days this cycle... All other symptoms I report on FF can be chalked up to AF so not putting much weight on any of them.


----------



## Kaiecee

calista20 said:


> Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?

i feel this place is where we can count on people to say stuff without negitivity and its none of ur buisness why someone else wants to concive i was young when i had my first and i did fine so i think we have to give liz the support and not make her feel she can't count on us :flower:


----------



## calista20

Kaiecee said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?
> 
> i feel this place is where we can count on people to say stuff without negitivity and its none of ur buisness why someone else wants to concive i was young when i had my first and i did fine so i think we have to give liz the support and not make her feel she can't count on us :flower:Click to expand...

I agree but when you make it someone's business by putting it out there you have to take the criticism with the pats on the back. If you want someone to only say they agree with you and not for people to show concern and say hey, maybe you should think about what you're doing then a forum with differing opinions may not be the place for you. I wasn't negative at all, just stating the obvious.


----------



## Kaiecee

calista20 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?
> 
> i feel this place is where we can count on people to say stuff without negitivity and its none of ur buisness why someone else wants to concive i was young when i had my first and i did fine so i think we have to give liz the support and not make her feel she can't count on us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but when you make it someone's business by putting it out there you have to take the criticism with the pats on the back. If you want someone to only say they agree with you and not for people to show concern and say hey, maybe you should think about what you're doing then a forum with differing opinions may not be the place for you. I wasn't negative at all, just stating the obvious.Click to expand...

all im trying to say it might have been better to write her a PRIVATE MESSAGE instead of letting all her so called dirty laundy air out for everyone to read


----------



## Kaiecee

lizlovelust said:


> I cant tell if af is coming or not, im bloated, gassy, i feel nauseous, i have heartburn, i feel like i have to poo every few min but end up not having to! I have abdominal pressure, but no cramps! I also have a migraine!
> 
> Edit: im also exhausted!

good luck


----------



## calista20

Kaiecee said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?
> 
> i feel this place is where we can count on people to say stuff without negitivity and its none of ur buisness why someone else wants to concive i was young when i had my first and i did fine so i think we have to give liz the support and not make her feel she can't count on us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but when you make it someone's business by putting it out there you have to take the criticism with the pats on the back. If you want someone to only say they agree with you and not for people to show concern and say hey, maybe you should think about what you're doing then a forum with differing opinions may not be the place for you. I wasn't negative at all, just stating the obvious.Click to expand...
> 
> all im trying to say it might have been better to write her a PRIVATE MESSAGE instead of letting all her so called dirty laundy air out for everyone to readClick to expand...

Actually I didn't air anything she didn't put on here herself. She's the one who made it all public knowledge, All I'm saying is kids are hard work and they're hard enough in a stable relationship.


----------



## Kaiecee

calista20 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Liz, from your posts it sounds like you and your significant other don't have a very stable relationship and maybe bringing a baby into the mix isn't the best idea right now. You're a very young girl and you'll have lots of time to focus on babies. Go have fun. Bringing a baby into the world is a tough enough job with two parents who are together, it's even tougher being a single parent. You seem to spend a lot of time focused on ttc, is there something else you can focus your energy on instead? A sport or hobby of some kind?
> 
> i feel this place is where we can count on people to say stuff without negitivity and its none of ur buisness why someone else wants to concive i was young when i had my first and i did fine so i think we have to give liz the support and not make her feel she can't count on us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but when you make it someone's business by putting it out there you have to take the criticism with the pats on the back. If you want someone to only say they agree with you and not for people to show concern and say hey, maybe you should think about what you're doing then a forum with differing opinions may not be the place for you. I wasn't negative at all, just stating the obvious.Click to expand...
> 
> all im trying to say it might have been better to write her a PRIVATE MESSAGE instead of letting all her so called dirty laundy air out for everyone to readClick to expand...
> 
> Actually I didn't air anything she didn't put on here herself. She's the one who made it all public knowledge, All I'm saying is kids are hard work and they're hard enough in a stable relationship.Click to expand...

i completly understand where ur coming from but all im saying is it could have been written to her in a private message


----------



## minted69

Ladies ladies........morning


----------



## ickle pand

Morning. Another BFN at 11dpo today. My temp has jumped back up for some reason. Im refusing to get excited about it though. I had such a horrible day yesterday because I got carried away over the weekend and then crashed back down to earth when I saw those 2 lower temps. I was crying in the toilet at work and everything so no excitement from now on until I see pink.


----------



## sharnw

Forgot to say.. Onto june! 
CD7 last clomid tablet tonight!! Dh gets his sperm sample and frozen thursday, I have a Follicle scan on Friday, And i hope i get my IUI next week! :wohoo:


----------



## honeycheeks

I am on to the June thread, I have just started my IVF protocol, will be testing in June. Hoping for a BFP in June


----------



## almosthere

gl to the ladies moving on to the June thread!

afm, cd24 already, can't believe it....af due on Memorial day if not sooner or later....

also, FX for you ickle!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Mark me down as a BFN...still no AF


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today, but still no AF


----------



## kel21

Not sure whats going on with me! Last cycle was very wonky and abnormal, so I was hoping for a normal one this time! So far I have had 6 pos opk's, but I o'd on the first day. Haven't tested yet today to know if it's 7! And then last night at bed time I noticed pink tinged cm! And still have that this am. 5dpo is just so early for ib! Although obviously thats what I want it to be! Temps are nice and high though!


----------



## boxxey

Af here cd 1 today for me


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can someone look at my chart. This is my first time temping & Im confused! CD 7-9 I got really bad pains as if I was O'ing so BD on CD 6. The next morning & eveing I had alot of watery CM with tints of red specs in it =/ . I would think that is to early to O. This morning CD 14 I woke up having sharp pain along with twinges in my lower abdomen so I did an opk..It was negative =( 

Any insight will help! Thanks =D


----------



## KelliB0214

BFN again (just had to be sure) for me. It's now CD 29, so I'm def out, even though AF hasn't shown. Now to decide if we'll go forward with our plan to try one more time. I ran across the incidence of Downs babies for women my age (35) and it was pretty unsettling... 5x higher than it was when i got pg the last time.. of course we would love a Downs baby just as much as we love all of our kids, but we kind of fee like we're tempting fate after 3 healthy, wonderful kids.... probably a better discussion for TTC in later 30s forum... :) Anyway, good luck to everyone else! maybe i'll see you in june!

beautifullei2: i'd say that CD 7-9 is pretty early to O, but i have no experience with clomid. did you doc say it was normal to O that early?


----------



## Beautifullei2

KelliB0214 said:


> BFN again (just had to be sure) for me. It's now CD 29, so I'm def out, even though AF hasn't shown. Now to decide if we'll go forward with our plan to try one more time. I ran across the incidence of Downs babies for women my age (35) and it was pretty unsettling... 5x higher than it was when i got pg the last time.. of course we would love a Downs baby just as much as we love all of our kids, but we kind of fee like we're tempting fate after 3 healthy, wonderful kids.... probably a better discussion for TTC in later 30s forum... :) Anyway, good luck to everyone else! maybe i'll see you in june!
> 
> beautifullei2: i'd say that CD 7-9 is pretty early to O, but i have no experience with clomid. did you doc say it was normal to O that early?

Im actually not taking clomid this cycle & have not checked with my FS yet. I am actually going to call him this afternoon. If I get a bfn this cycle I will be starting clomid again for june/july cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know whats going on with my chart...?


----------



## ickle pand

To be honest Liz it looks to me like you haven't ovulated. I think that if you took out the + OPK's for CD 49 and 50 then FF might take your crosshairs away. I know some other posters have mentioned that in another thread you said you might be breaking up with your OH and it could be the stress of that situation that's affecting you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well we argue a lot, and i did have a bit of liquor in me so yea lol, we are fine now.


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Not judging at all - I'm a firm believer of "drink till it's pink", but make sure you put on your chart that you've been drinking because that can really make a big difference to your temperatures. In fact I sometimes don't bother temping the following day if I've had a few drinks the night before because I know I can't trust it.


----------



## echo

ickle pand said:


> Liz - Not judging at all - I'm a firm believer of "drink till it's pink", but make sure you put on your chart that you've been drinking because that can really make a big difference to your temperatures. In fact I sometimes don't bother temping the following day if I've had a few drinks the night before because I know I can't trust it.

well, that's interesting...do you put it on the morning after you drink with that temp?


----------



## ickle pand

I put it in the night I was drinking but it's really up to you. It doesn't give you an open circle or anything, it's more just to keep track of yourself. 

I've got a really high temp in my pregnancy chart after a night out and I had to discard it because it was so ridiculously high lol!


----------



## DBZ34

Beautifullei2 said:


> Can someone look at my chart. This is my first time temping & Im confused! CD 7-9 I got really bad pains as if I was O'ing so BD on CD 6. The next morning & eveing I had alot of watery CM with tints of red specs in it =/ . I would think that is to early to O. This morning CD 14 I woke up having sharp pain along with twinges in my lower abdomen so I did an opk..It was negative =(
> 
> Any insight will help! Thanks =D


So FF thinks you ovulated on CD8, which is totally possible, especially if you had ov-pains, because there is a temperature shift (from the lower temps 97.0-97.2 to the higher temps in the 98s). It sounds like the red specks in your CM could have been ovulation bleeding, which can happen when you ovulate. I have a friend that consistently ovulates on CD7-8 and she has two kids now, so it's possible and it's not a terrible thing. 

The dip at 2DPO was probably an estrogen surge, which is completely normal as well. 

I would BD tonight and tomorrow, just in case. If your temp shoots up after today, then FF will most likely move your crosshairs. But at the moment, I'm not convinced it's wrong. Good luck! :)


----------



## kel21

I am one of the odd people that drinking does not affect my temps much.


----------



## Beautifullei2

DBZ34 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart. This is my first time temping & Im confused! CD 7-9 I got really bad pains as if I was O'ing so BD on CD 6. The next morning & eveing I had alot of watery CM with tints of red specs in it =/ . I would think that is to early to O. This morning CD 14 I woke up having sharp pain along with twinges in my lower abdomen so I did an opk..It was negative =(
> 
> Any insight will help! Thanks =D
> 
> 
> So FF thinks you ovulated on CD8, which is totally possible, especially if you had ov-pains, because there is a temperature shift (from the lower temps 97.0-97.2 to the higher temps in the 98s). It sounds like the red specks in your CM could have been ovulation bleeding, which can happen when you ovulate. I have a friend that consistently ovulates on CD7-8 and she has two kids now, so it's possible and it's not a terrible thing.
> 
> The dip at 2DPO was probably an estrogen surge, which is completely normal as well.
> 
> I would BD tonight and tomorrow, just in case. If your temp shoots up after today, then FF will most likely move your crosshairs. But at the moment, I'm not convinced it's wrong. Good luck! :)Click to expand...



Whew !!! thank you :flower: !! I feel so much better, I thought maybe I was doing something wrong. I don't usually O that early & even DH asked if I was okay cause I kept getting O pains for 2 days then finally went away. We did BD sat night & last night just incase. Yesterday I had alot of pressure & today twinges & dull sharp pains which made me think I haden't O but my temp dropped.. Hopefully the next few days will show a bigger picture of whats happened! Thanks again so much!! :)


BTW your chart looks great :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea drinking has never effected my temps before.


----------



## lorojovanos

I just want to say a few things, my peace. 
My feelings of this forum, are that we are here for support, to listen but to also ask for advice, or give when wanted. If you do post about having an argument with your OH, you cannot expect everyone to completely ignore that fact, however, I think opinions about that type of situation should be private between two people, not on a message board. BUT, if you post about for example, how unhappy you are or something like that, you cannot expect people to stay quiet about it. Some of us have been here for a long time, and the other women are kind of invested in your journey. 
One last thing, I don't think it's fair to say it is hard enough having a happy Mom and Dad in the house to raise kids. There are lots of couples who don't find it hard at all, or Mom and Mom families, or Dad and Dad families. I personally, don't think it's necessary to have a two parent household. I would maybe wonder if I'd hurt someone else on here by saying something along those lines. (not saying any of this specifically to anyone, I just read alot of posts and I feel people can be really cruel for no reasons)
Sorry for my rant...


----------



## lizlovelust

I was drinking and oh and i had an argument but everythings fine between us, things just got heated and things said that werent meant.


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyways, i just got a toonnn of CM when i went to the bathroom, no AF still


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I just say something lol..and everyone can get mad and tell me to shut up if they want but If you are in your TWW you probably shouldn't be drinking just in case you are pregnant.


----------



## ickle pand

I've been trying for 4.5 years. I very rarely drink but I'm certainly not going to put my life on hold anymore than I already do, especially since any embryo would be surviving on progesterone not its mothers blood supply at least until implantation.


----------



## Nixilix

Agreed. If u know you are in a TWW then you probably would be testing at AF date and would stop drinking then. I don't see any harm in having a drink during the TWW. Can't put your life on hold when you aren't technically prgnant!


----------



## lizlovelust

I appreciate the concerns, i dont drink a whole lot usually and it was in the beginning\middle of the TWW and me and oh wanted to have some cocktails together and it ended up in a heated argument lol. Things happen but i normallly only have a beer here and there in the TWW


----------



## Platinumvague

From everything I've always read it says to hold off and even stop once you start TTC..guess it depends on what you read


----------



## DBZ34

This month was the first month in the last 6 that I had a drink during the TWW, but it was early on, like 3DPO or something and it was only 1/2 a glass of wine. Now that I'm in the second half of my TWW, I probably wouldn't drink because I don't want to affect anything that might be going on. But, I'm a little paranoid.

I don't judge ladies that drink until they see pink. It's a personal choice and I don't think it really really matters until after the 5 week mark, because that's when you start sharing blood with your bean. But I've read that alcohol can decrease fertility in men and women, which is why they say to stop drinking when starting to TTC. (Even drinking one drink a week can have an effect on your ability to conceive, or so I've read) Alcohol can also increase the chances of mc in early preg, but again, that's after the 5 week mark. 

And I can't remember if I changed my testing date, but I ov'd early this month, so I'm planning on testing on the 28th this month. If I make it that far, it'll be 4 days past my usual LP, so there'd be a good chance of seeing a BFP. If I don't make it that far, then maybe June will be my lucky month. It is my anniversary month. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Platinumvague said:


> From everything I've always read it says to hold off and even stop once you start TTC..guess it depends on what you read

I was told the same thing from my FS! DH was even told to stop & since I want a little one so bad Im trying everything I can possible! My Obgyn told me I could have a drink every now & then but Im afraid too haha!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm really tempted to use my FRER, but I'm sure it'll say BFN....


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> I'm really tempted to use my FRER, but I'm sure it'll say BFN....

Liz, honestly, I think you should stop using opk's, I think someone said something about that a bit ago with you. I also believe that if you took out the +'s, your crosshairs would be taken away. Your chart looks so similar to my last cycle one. A poster on here said something that really stuck w me. "You can pretty your chart as much as you want, but it's only hurting yourself. A pretty chart doesn't mean you're pregnant. " I am NOT trying to be a downer, or say you aren't pregnant now, I just think it would be better for you, to solely check CM and BBT. The switch this cycle has been way better. 
I do still question if you have PCOS, that really can explain away your positives. 
I do so hope you get your BFP, and I am in your corner:)


----------



## lorojovanos

After reading that again, it sounds harsh which I hope you don't feel that way about my post. I am just offering my opinion based solely on the fact that your chart is sooooooo close to my last one


----------



## Beautifullei2

Question: =) 

I am 6dpo & yesterday & today have been going to the bathroom like crazy. I know its extremely early so wasn't sure if its normal.. Today I have gone about 6 times since about 8 am barely drinking water. I have been so busy & barely half way through my bottle. Also getting lots of twinges & dull pains.. some come on alot sharper & stop me in my tracks. Im not a symptom spotter cause it seems to make me get my hopes up & after ttc for going on a year I can't take anymore negatives.. Anywho... my breasts have been feeling heavy & today started getting stabbing pains & hurt if I push upon anything with them. Anyone else felt like this??


----------



## TeAmo

Hi girls,

after two faint bfps, a positive opk on cd 33 and a 14 day late period Af showed this morning... who knows!!


----------



## kel21

So sorry to hear that TeAmo!

I had what I think was ib last night and a little bit this am. It has stopped now but still having some cramping mostly on right and some on left! Decided to poas and this is what I got after it was dry. I am hoping it is not a true evap, but one of those pos you get when there just is not much hcg yet! Fxd!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test26728


----------



## lizlovelust

I usually always get lines on FRERs after they dry :(


----------



## kel21

Most of my frers have an indent line that I can see when I hold it up to the light at a certain angle, but this one has pink in it! I know it's a long shot, but I'm keeping my fxd!


----------



## lizlovelust

your chart looks good too! FX! I'm a little confused about my cycle, no AF today still


----------



## kel21

Thanks! Yeah you have had a very odd cycle. I've been following you for awhile! Always have to rush to your chart to see what your temp did! LOL Fxd for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lol aww well I'm thrilled my story line of TTC is such a fun thing to watch for you! Lol


----------



## kel21

LOL Just wanted to see your bfp!!


----------



## greenhappy

Mark me down as :bfp:!! Very faint positive on IC this morning and then went out to buy FRER's! This is after I tweaked it, but it's definitely there!!

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/tiffanydelane/supereditedfrer.jpg


----------



## almosthere

woohoo yes DEF a bfp congrats greenhappy!! did u have any symptoms or none at all and totally shocked? lol I have none and am due af within the next week so looking for hope!!


----------



## almosthere

and kel it is def. pink-but unfortunately I think those tests are prone to evil pink evaps as I got three of them-one looked exactly like that with more pink on the top and bottom so I want to say evap but hope I am wrong!!!!


----------



## almosthere

fluterby429 said:


> Mark me down as a BFN...still no AF

Hi fluter-what cd are you/dpo?? FX for you!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok I'm sure you ladies will know this...

There are all sorts of supplements out there that I see ladies on here taking. Is there one that helps you to O sooner or helps with progesterone? I O late and I'm thinking it might be better if I could O earlier!


----------



## kel21

almosthere said:


> and kel it is def. pink-but unfortunately I think those tests are prone to evil pink evaps as I got three of them-one looked exactly like that with more pink on the top and bottom so I want to say evap but hope I am wrong!!!!

Thanks! The frer is supposed to be the gold standard for tests!! I know what you mean, I have had an evap before that had the pink at both ends, the only thing that excites me about this one is that there is pink all the way between! It is probably just an evap though. After all of this time I doubt I am pregnant.


----------



## almosthere

yes mine had pink through the middle as well-but I could have had a chemical, so perhaps I did have a bfp. Really hope this is it for you! I feel so unpregnant, totally normal, just waiting patiently!! =)


----------



## almosthere

and get a digi!!


----------



## almosthere

and your chart looks AMAZING do your temps always jump that high after ov? I wish mine did that-mine seem to stay the same as pre ov temps, although have not temped for a while now!


----------



## SookiesNique

kel21 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> and kel it is def. pink-but unfortunately I think those tests are prone to evil pink evaps as I got three of them-one looked exactly like that with more pink on the top and bottom so I want to say evap but hope I am wrong!!!!
> 
> Thanks! The frer is supposed to be the gold standard for tests!! I know what you mean, I have had an evap before that had the pink at both ends, the only thing that excites me about this one is that there is pink all the way between! It is probably just an evap though. After all of this time I doubt I am pregnant.Click to expand...

I looked at your chart...Looks promising to me, but it is early so I understand not wanting to "rock the boat."

AFM: I'm going to try and not even think about POAS until the 31st and that's pushing it, because the way it looks I'll only be like 11DPO. The end of the month is huge for us. My hubby is having eye surgery, on the 30th, PRK ~ Good-bye daddy in glasses. Now it's just me. I'm going to be the only one in the family that looks like I can fix the hell out of a computer. Eh, my O sticks went neg yesterday, but I think O might have happened the night of CD 22, so when FF catches up or my temps rather everything'll start to make sense. I really think I might be 2DPO and just not registering with the temps yet, because my temp was so low this morning...I messed with FF a little and if my temp is higher tomorrow I'll be getting my CH and on the day I think I O'ed too. Pretty sweet! I'll just keep waiting now.


----------



## greenhappy

Almostthere.. I'm just 10 dpo and the only symptom I've had is sensitive nipples!


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> Ok I'm sure you ladies will know this...
> 
> There are all sorts of supplements out there that I see ladies on here taking. Is there one that helps you to O sooner or helps with progesterone? I O late and I'm thinking it might be better if I could O earlier!

Soy isoflavones is supposed to be like clomid..you take it days 3-7 or 5-9 and it could bring o sooner. Vitex is supposed to help equalize hormones because it affects your pituitary gland, but takes 3 months to work, apparently.


----------



## almosthere

hey it's something! I have nothing which almost makes me suspicious as I usually have some kind of weird cramps, spotting after sex, and so on...very odd....I am gaining weight but I think its because I have just been stuffing my face!


----------



## lizlovelust

I still have no AF, I think my body is toying with me.


----------



## skeet9924

liz- how long is your lp usually?


----------



## lizlovelust

it's always been 15 days exact, it was 14 days ONCE.


----------



## kel21

Almosthere my temps do tend toward the middle of 98 degrees but i do think these temps are higher earlier on the cycle.
crystal those other things can not be combined with clomid if you go back on it. Just want you to be safe!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Trying so hard not to read into it but 6dpo & having twinges & sharp dull pains.. breasts have been feeling heavy. Been checking cervix & its now pretty high & firm... I really hope this is it!


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN today at 12 DPO. I thought I saw a faint hint of something on the IC so I brought put the big guns and used a FRER but still nothing. Wish I hadn't wasted it now.


----------



## minted69

13dpo bfn ...no line no evap no shadow no nothing


----------



## Crystal5483

kel21 said:


> Almosthere my temps do tend toward the middle of 98 degrees but i do think these temps are higher earlier on the cycle.
> crystal those other things can not be combined with clomid if you go back on it. Just want you to be safe!

Thanks Kel. I'm not sure what his plans are for me in regards to Clomid. Since I got pregnant naturally last cycle, I'm not sure he is going to want to start with it right off again. We'll see! 

I have an appointment with him on June 15th so I will find out then what his plans are... I hope this time, regardless if on clomid or not, that he will do more tests. I'm going to ask for them. He has never done a CD3 or CD21 test for me - or scanned for follies. The only CD3 test I had done was last May and was before I was put on thyroid medications. And if my progesterone is "low" the last two times I've fallen pregnant, then I think a CD21 would be a good indication as to whether or not I should just be starting progesterone once I hit a certain dpo. I'm coming at it with full guns this time. For a fertility specialist he hasn't really done much :shrug: He's put me on thryoid meds and one round of clomid lol ... I've been seeing him for 10 months at the start of June. Granted I've fallen pregnant twice, which is more than I can say for the prior 12 months before I started seeing him. But honestly! haha

My friend started seeing a specialist about 2 weeks ago. She's had an hsg, CD3 tests, CD21 tests, genetic testing, Sperm Analysis and goes for her like 4th appointment on Thursday! She's also had several other blood tests along the way! She's a few years older, but still young! Like 31? And she's only been trying for like 6 months. And the kicker... we have the same insurance! 

Ok rant over. Thanks!! haha


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls!!!!!! 
I got my very first "Fertile day 1" on my OvWatch today!!!!! So if things progress the way the should, I should be ovulating on Sunday, due to test on Father's day:)


----------



## lizlovelust

17DPO BFN still, no AF! what the heck!?


----------



## AMP26

Crystal, I agree that your FS should be doing more! I've been seeing mine since December after 3 years of trying and I'm 28. I get cd3 & cd10 bloods and ultrasound done each month, had an hsg, sa, get cd21 bloods done, and a beta test each month. make him do more! Or look into seeing a new one. He should absolutely be testing your progesterone, especially after what you've been through!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm out for this month. AF got me :(


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry ickle :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I have a mild stabbing pain in the middle/rightish side of my abdomen, and it kind of pulsates down to my thigh... so weird....nothing like AF cramps.


----------



## almosthere

my right nip is throbbing and in pain...owchh!! so random.


----------



## lizlovelust

IM SO CONFUSED. ugh.


----------



## almosthere

liz can you still not get blood work done? Aren't you getting your insurance approved very soon? If so, schedule to get bloodwork done next week or something and you can always cancel if af shows!


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea I should be getting a letter in the mail soon for it! I'm so impatient! I want to go in now, but I'm eagerly awaiting my letter!


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, just for curiosity sake, take out all opk's, negative and positive on FF and see what happens...


----------



## lizlovelust

okay did that, still says I Oed CD50.


----------



## lorojovanos

WOW! and they are solid crosshairs too! I would have bet money you wouldn't have any. It really looks like an anovulatory cycle, to me, but FF obviously disagrees! That's great news for you:) Really strange though, that nothing at 17dpo. I have had, in the past, not gotten my AF until 34 dpo. But if I'm past 20dpo, I get bloods and if negative, I start the provera. 
I really hope your insurance comes in, quick. 
Is there not a way you can go in and just pay for bloods in the meantime and perhaps be re imburced? (here in Canada, our coverage, nationally is fabulous, bloods are covered, but if they weren't, we could always just go to emerge, for free)


----------



## almosthere

liz-glad to hear you will be able to end this frustration soon-I am also very impatient-especially in the tww, although this week I am surprisingly OVER patient-I guess it is because I don't think I am pregnant. I noticed whenever I have a hunch I could be pregnant and have lots of symptoms that I am impatient because I want to see if a BFP is the case-but now that I feel the most unpregnant ever since ttc, I am not eager to see the predicted bfn...


----------



## lizlovelust

I just wish I knew what was going on! Even if I take my OPks out it still says I Oed. and my temps line up with last cycles Pre and post O temps almost exact, if you look at my overlapped chart...hmm...


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> my right nip is throbbing and in pain...owchh!! so random.

Almosthere I had that SAME thing when I got preggo. My bbs never have hurt before that!


----------



## almosthere

eee FX! today is cd26, so af could come as soon as tomorrow, or as late as next week!

and my nipple only hurt for about 5 minutes and then it stopped :/ Right now I am very crampy waking up, hope it is not af on her way.... :(


----------



## 28329

Almost, I had cramps my bfp cycle. They started 7 days before af was due. I hope they're happy cramps for you.


----------



## Crystal5483

I also had cramps lol


----------



## lizlovelust

18DPO, 

https://i46.tinypic.com/210n0c4.jpg

anything?


----------



## lorojovanos

I don't see anything Liz:(
How are you feeling, emotionally?


----------



## lizlovelust

I was weepy yesterday, and a little irritable.


----------



## lorojovanos

I may have missed you answering this yesterday...Can you not just go to a clinic and pay for blood work and put your mind at ease?


----------



## lizlovelust

Im waiting for my letter in the mail, as soon as i get it i can go in.


----------



## lorojovanos

But, you don't have the option to just pay, out of pocket, and go and get it done?


----------



## lizlovelust

Its expensive.


----------



## lorojovanos

That's too bad:(
Well, I hope your letter comes soon, so you can get your answers


----------



## Beautifullei2

8dpo & my dull aches & twinges are letting up.. They werent so bad at 6dpo but yesterday was not fun!! My boobs are a bit sore but nothing unbearable.. I have 2 puppies & when they jump on me they hurt. That's about all right now..


----------



## kel21

Beautifullei2 said:


> 8dpo & my dull aches & twinges are letting up.. They werent so bad at 6dpo but yesterday was not fun!! My boobs are a bit sore but nothing unbearable.. I have 2 puppies & when they jump on me they hurt. That's about all right now..

Sounds promising! Fxd!

Sorry Liz, I don't see anything!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i47.tinypic.com/j7vt68.jpg

My belly is so bloated, im not normally so bloated...


----------



## Beautifullei2

kel21 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo & my dull aches & twinges are letting up.. They werent so bad at 6dpo but yesterday was not fun!! My boobs are a bit sore but nothing unbearable.. I have 2 puppies & when they jump on me they hurt. That's about all right now..
> 
> Sounds promising! Fxd!
> 
> Sorry Liz, I don't see anything!Click to expand...

thanks hun!! Im trying not to get to excited but This month I have a good feeling. I compared my last 3 months to this one & its so different!


----------



## ickle pand

Hee hee! Just had a look at number of posts by user thing (you go to the list of threads in Two Week Wait and then click on the number of posts and it breaks it down by username). There's one very frequent flyer lol! :)


----------



## Nixilix

If I were you I'd pay the money for the bloods Liz. I dOnt see anything on your test.


----------



## lizlovelust

I look bloated dont i?


----------



## lizlovelust

Pretty sure i have low progesterone
Symtoms:
Hair loss - no
Acne - yes
Anxiety - yes i take meds for it
Dry eyes - yes
Obesity - no but i have gained a lot in a year
Panic attacks - yes
Angry or emotional outbursts/mood swings - yes
Headaches - yes
Muscle pain - yes
Breast or nipple soreness - yes
Muscle spasms - yes
Abdomincal gas or bloating - yes
Constipation - no
Low energy/fatigue - yes
Sleep problems - yes sometimes
Skin problems - yes 
Water retention - yes
High colesteral - i have no idea

Hmmm...


----------



## Nixilix

Don't self diagnose - it'll make you stress more. You need to see someone to discuss and Hve tests but I think tht it's still the pill messing with your cycles and you need to give that time to calm.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive been off the pill for 9 months though, thats well enough time to get out of my system...


----------



## Nixilix

Some people it can take up to a year. It's not that it's "in your system" it's that your cycles haven't regulated since coming off it.


----------



## lizlovelust

They seemed pretty regular before this one, all of them were 38 days or less, this is the only one thats been long....


----------



## gnome86

i have to say Liz, i can see it on the inverted pic. 
However, i bloat out like im 6 months pregnant when i get a particularly nasty ovarian cyst etc so there can be other reasons but all signs and the faint bfps are surely hopeful. is there no 1 u cud borrow money off to get bloods done? how expensive is it? hopefully letter will come this week. 
AFM, AF is supposed to be due Sunday, thought she was here today so >>>TMI<<< "put a mouse in the house" this morning, when changed at lunch, just 2 tiny pin prick strange things and nothing since so of course my mind is playing tricks and im thinking IB but my common sense tells me is just AF announcing her impending arrival. Moving in to house very soon so will be all set up with loads room for bub when he happens... still convinced beyond all doubt June is my month.. Queue June disappointing me majorly lol. 
much love and dust to all :)xxx


----------



## kel21

I love that gnome!! Mouse in the house! That's great! Needed that laugh.

Afm this afternoon I have been having stabbing shooting pains in my left bb! Is that a sign of something good, or do I need to have my boob cut off? It hurts!


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> I look bloated dont i?


I'd look pretty bloated too if i had'nt had AF for 68 days!!!

Oh and i can't see anything on the tests, sorry.


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome86 said:


> i have to say Liz, i can see it on the inverted pic.
> However, i bloat out like im 6 months pregnant when i get a particularly nasty ovarian cyst etc so there can be other reasons but all signs and the faint bfps are surely hopeful. is there no 1 u cud borrow money off to get bloods done? how expensive is it? hopefully letter will come this week.
> AFM, AF is supposed to be due Sunday, thought she was here today so >>>TMI<<< "put a mouse in the house" this morning, when changed at lunch, just 2 tiny pin prick strange things and nothing since so of course my mind is playing tricks and im thinking IB but my common sense tells me is just AF announcing her impending arrival. Moving in to house very soon so will be all set up with loads room for bub when he happens... still convinced beyond all doubt June is my month.. Queue June disappointing me majorly lol.
> much love and dust to all :)xxx

hmmm weird! Well I hope it's not a cyst!


----------



## lizlovelust

danni - haha yea it's driving me nuts!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi so I just took a nap a little bit ago and had a dream that my chart finally looked normal lol


----------



## Kaiecee

lizlovelust said:


> Oi so I just took a nap a little bit ago and had a dream that my chart finally looked normal lol

well ihope it goes ur way ill have my fingers crossed for u maybe just wait a couple more days....also i had an iud birth control which give 24/7 protection for the last 4.5 years and it only took me 5 months to get pregnanat so im sure the pill is out of ur system by now


----------



## ickle pand

IUD's like the mirena have much smaller doses of hormones in them than BCPs though because they work directly where they're needed and don't have to be metabolised. 

Liz - I wonder if you had an anovulatory cycle and those 7 days of spotting was AF. It's perfectly normal for women to have an occasional anovulatory cycle and doesn't mean there's a problem.


----------



## lizlovelust

but the spotting was soooo very light, like just a tinge of pink in my cm.


----------



## almosthere

ickle, I was thinking the same thing-that it was a very scant/light af because it was everyday in a row like af and long enough. Perhaps do opks instead of preg tests liz! Then again-your temps during "AF" are so much higher than your beginning temps after af....


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmm


----------



## girlinyork

Took me a year for my cycles to become normal after three years of the pill


----------



## missbabes

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there :thumbup:

AFM: Got back from my time away earlier in the day than I expected and had a really good time. As much as I expected AF to turn up and spoil the week which has happened so many times in the past it still hasn't arrived. AF was expected back on the earliest of the 15th and the latest of the 19th going by my longest cycle since TTC, either way making me late by at least 6 days. Will be taking another test tomorrow morning.


----------



## gnome86

oooohhh miss babes exciting times!!! FXD!!! :) x

by the way random one but for any1 who has PCOS incase i forgot to post this -my cousin who is 21 was told bout 5 months ago that she had PCOS and was so bad she would NEVER be able to conceive naturally so would be offered a free IVF cycle -she just announced 2 weeks ago that she is 12 weeks pregnant and naturally!!! so miracles can and do happen so never lose hope xxx


----------



## gnome86

Witch flew in today but kinda pleased to see her as is bang back on 28 day cycle after the dodgy one in april due to the norethisterone in march. 

I have just looked at my ticker and am at 2 years 2 months n 2 weeks now :( Gonna set myself or rather my baby purse n egg bags a target of september AF. If my turn hasnt come by then gonna have to make the move to a LTTTC thread i think :cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hope everyone is doing good! The thread has been kind of quiet. 2ww is driving me crazy but almost over. Now 9dpo & the twinges have let up.. I do keep getting a few but barely enough to notice. Since yesterday my boobs have been killing me & I can't seem to get comfortable at all. Also noticed that I'm cold but body feels hott if that makes sense lol. Hoping my temp stays up. Never temped so not really sure when they are suppose to drop.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I just read that low progesterone can cause your HCG to rise slower than normal and end up having a miscarrage, so I think I'm going to schedule an appointment with a free pregnancy clinic ASAP tomorrow if I can.


----------



## almosthere

just tested, anywhere from 5-12dpo...cd27 today, max cycle length as been as long as 32cd....assuming I am out...again...onto round 10 =(


----------



## almosthere

oops and it was a BFN...clearly :/


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so I just read that low progesterone can cause your HCG to rise slower than normal and end up having a miscarrage, so I think I'm going to schedule an appointment with a free pregnancy clinic ASAP tomorrow if I can.

Thats what happened to my SIL.She has been TTC since for over 2+ yrs.Good luck with your appt


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm getting horrrible stabbing pains in my abdomen, nothing like AF, totally a different feeling, stabbing pains along with pressure, I need to get into the doctor tomorrow! I don't want to miscarry if I am indeed pregnant.


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> I'm getting horrrible stabbing pains in my abdomen, nothing like AF, totally a different feeling, stabbing pains along with pressure, I need to get into the doctor tomorrow! I don't want to miscarry if I am indeed pregnant.

I'm not sure if they can be prevented?? BUT don't quote me on that!! Unless of course you are willingly putting your baby at risk(drugs,excess drinking,ect..)


----------



## lizlovelust

I do have a beer here and there but if I was in fact pregnant I would stop drinking 100%


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test27356
Is it just me, or is there a faint line?


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> I do have a beer here and there but if I was in fact pregnant I would stop drinking 100%

Just work your butt off tomarrow to make sure you get an appointment!! :thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test27356
> Is it just me, or is there a faint line?

I feel like I may see "something." Did those two tests touch or did they come out of the same urine cup? That can be really tricky. Something IC catching my eye, but I cannot tell what it is


----------



## lizlovelust

I tested with the same cup but they never touched each other. I dipped one, then dipped the other.


----------



## Kaiecee

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test27356
> Is it just me, or is there a faint line?

i think i do see something fingers crossed for u


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test27356
> Is it just me, or is there a faint line?

Another sleepless night so I did my own tweeking.I took out the OPK and left the pregnancy test.Sorry the pic is small! Does this help any? I don't seen anyhing :nope:.I think when you put it next to the OPK it messes with your eyes.Still ..don't be discouraged and I hope you get your appointment!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-43233-1338000839.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## missbabes

Another test taken, and another BFN. Wasn't impressed with the test I used either, there were streaks where there shouldn't be streaks, so getting another brand, not going to use a Tesco own one again.

Either way this time round I'll be arranging a doctors appointment.


----------



## almosthere

liz i think I see a very faint line


----------



## fingersxxd

Wow this thread got really quiet. Has anyone heard from MRSMM? I'm starting to worry about her.


----------



## SookiesNique

Hi there everyone! I'm still in. I am like 90% sure I O'ed on CD22 and here's why,positive OPK, (the test line was darker than the control line, and they started on CD 21 and were negative by morning of CD 23. I had O pains, on the right side the night of CD22. Temps are up nice and high on FF. I just hope we caught that eggie! 

OAN: I am very unhappy with my RE's office this week. They wanted to start their holiday early and I know that that's why they tried to reschedule me. I was scheduled for P4, and monitoring on Thursday and they cancelled and rescheduled me for Friday @ 3:45PM. My car is on the fritz so I PAID for a rental, and had a ride to the place and everything. I was going to take the rental straight to my appointment. They call at the end of the day on Thursday and ask me to come in between 7AM-8AM. NO WAY! They are 45+ minutes away from me, and yesterday was my daughters parent teacher conference which was scheduled like a month in advance so no P4 for me. 

Now my husband is active duty military. We like Memorial Day too, but it's responsibilities before bar-be-que! I'm pretty sure I was the last patient of the day, and the only thing in the way of them starting their 3 day weekend. 

I am pissed because I do have low progesterone and I was prescribed progesterone suppositories to keep my levels right after O. My RE told me that I shouldn't count on just my chart and temps alone to confirm O, but to confirm with blood work before starting the supps. I really believe that unlike the other cycles I've had, this time I O'ed, and I'm not on supps and worried about my levels dropping, especially if we caught the egg. Now, because this doc is a specialist, every visit is astronomical on my insurance. My husband think I should contact my PCM and request a P4. For one she's local, and secondly it will take a bit of money out of my RE's office's pocket if my P4 was done elsewhere. At this rate I might as well wait to see him until early June. If P4 confirms O, I'll be 14 DPO on June 3rd. I plan to test on May 31st, and if i get a BFN I'll test again the first week of June.


----------



## lizlovelust

So I called that clinic this morning, they only do urine tests and told me they can't do much for me and that I should go to a regular clinic. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Liz
What r u gonna do ? Did u test again?


----------



## almosthere

fingersxxd said:


> Wow this thread got really quiet. Has anyone heard from MRSMM? I'm starting to worry about her.

she def. has not been on as much as in previous threads-along with lots of other ladies. I also hope you are ok mrsmm!!

afm cd28 no sign of af, but bfn last night :cry:


----------



## gnome86

So did u get them to do the urine test to see what they made of the possible bfps?x


----------



## lizlovelust

I didn't go in, I'm going to have to wait until I get my letter for insurance in the mail so I can see a regular doctor :(


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> I didn't go in, I'm going to have to wait until I get my letter for insurance in the mail so I can see a regular doctor :(

I'm sure there has to be some place you can go.If you find a place that accepts the insurance you are waiting on it can most likely be back billed.A lot of places are willing to work with you.Especially if you think you are pregnant.Just got to do the research :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

Liz The health department is free. U can go there and just tell them ur late and had odd bleeding. I've done it even tho I wasn't late.


----------



## lizlovelust

momwannabe81 said:


> Liz The health department is free. U can go there and just tell them ur late and had odd bleeding. I've done it even tho I wasn't late.

Is there one around Minneapolis, MN? :shrug:


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Liz The health department is free. U can go there and just tell them ur late and had odd bleeding. I've done it even tho I wasn't late.
> 
> Is there one around Minneapolis, MN? :shrug:Click to expand...

Google,phone book,or go to social services after the holiday and ask.They usually have a list of clinics


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out, ladies. Hopefully June will be a better month. :)


----------



## almosthere

bfn with two dif brands although the test i took 4 hours after the first has a very clear but very faint pink line but came 15/20 mins after test was done so assuming an evi pink evap...the weird thing with the test tho---it did not start until a minute after the urine...odd!


----------



## momwannabe81

Here Liz
250 S 4th St Ste 510, Minneapolis, MN, 55415
(612) 673-2963


----------



## danni2kids

This page has gone quite!! What's happened to MrsMM??? Anyone know? I hope she's ok!!


----------



## fingersxxd

MrsMM hasn't logged on since may 17th per her profile I really hope she doing ok. It really seems like everyone disappeared.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I started wondering where MRSMM is also. I don't remember her saying anything like vacation or such. I also hope she is ok.


----------



## Dani402

I realize my May results didn't get posted... bfn. Hoping for bfp on 06/07 but trying not to get hopes too high...


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, just stopping by to let you know I got my BFP. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no AF and still no BFP, waiting for my insurance papers in the mail so I can go to the doctor.

I feel defeated, EVERYONE I know has a new born or a baby thats a few months old, or is pregnant. Everyone except me :(


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> Still no AF and still no BFP, waiting for my insurance papers in the mail so I can go to the doctor.
> 
> I feel defeated, EVERYONE I know has a new born or a baby thats a few months old, or is pregnant. Everyone except me :(

You didn't go to a clinic today? I thought that was your plan?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea but the one I wanted to go to only does urine tests, they don't do blood or ultra sounds or anything else that I need done.


----------



## almosthere

liz i am also with no af and having a long cycle, cd30 today-although i have had one cycle that lasted 34 days-but my average is 29 days...i also have bfns af of today :/


----------



## almosthere

and congrats on ur bfp lilylee!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congratulations lilylee!


----------



## ickle pand

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who's moving on to the June thread. I won't be going there myself although we'll still be TTC. I'll stay with this thread until it peters out. Hopefully there's a good few BFP's left for you ladies still waiting to test.


----------



## Nixilix

How come ickle :(


----------



## Nixilix

As everyone has said liz, PAY to see someone - someone that takes your insurance after.


----------



## ickle pand

I'd rather not go into it all here but part of it is just finding it hard month after month seeing more and more people get their BFP's. Last cycle hit me hard so I'm just protecting myself really. I've joined a LTTTC thread which I think is more appropriate for me at the moment.


----------



## Nixilix

:( well I shall be checking in on you x


----------



## LilyLee

Good luck ickle xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Finally set up a doctor app with an obgyn for tomorrow at 145pm central time!


----------



## almosthere

yay happy for you liz let us know how it goes!


----------



## lizlovelust

I will! Im nervous, i hope theres nothing seriously wrong with me preventing pregnancy :(, i wonder if theres any possibility i could be pregnant...?


----------



## almosthere

Not sure Liz-FX that is what is going on, but could be PCOS like others are mentioning.


----------



## lizlovelust

I really hope not, im going to be so crushed!


----------



## ickle pand

PCOS isn't that bad Liz. There's plenty they can do to help you if that is the case.


----------



## almosthere

yes, it really isn't-I will be going to the doctors end of the summer as it will be my (EDIT): 1 year mark if no bfp before hand :/


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, I'm so glad to read that you're going in, finally. Keep in mind, that ANY information you learn tomorrow, is more than you know right now; and that puts you right where you need to be. I hope that you are in fact, pregnant, but if you are not, please don't feel as defeated as I fear you will feel. If they say, you have PCOS or anything else, these are things that can be very easily treated. Once I was diagnosed with PCOS, I found it so much easier, and I now don't depend on opk's. I really learned to trust what my body was telling me. Anything you learn tomorrow, will finally let you know what you're body is doing. Write down all your questions and concerns on paper beforehand, and ask all of them. I'll be thinking of you...


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## lorojovanos

I have an update, sorry if it's long. So my watch said ovulate yesterday and the day before. I took 100 mg of clomid (double the dose) days 3-7, currently CD17. No temp rise yet. Yesterday, I was so sick to my stomach and today, I have serious twinges on the left side, they are very noticable. I found 2 opk tests this morning, so I took one, and it was there, but obvious a negative. Then I just checked cm and I have a bit of EWCM, and I have NEVER had that before. So I took the last opk, and you cannot even see the test line unless you really look. Did I miss my surge? I thought I was going to ovulate on Sunday so I think we covered our bases pretty well, but now i'm worried as hubby is away tonight:( So today is CD 17 and we bd'd cd15, cd13, cd 12 and cd11. 
What do you think?


----------



## kel21

This morning I had a disapearing line on a frer :( It was there for a few mins and when I came back with my camera, under 10 mins it was gone! But this is how it dried, I'm sure I'm reaching but what is life without hope right? LOL

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test27952


----------



## lorojovanos

Kel, if it was there first thing, a line is a line. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow, I assume you'll be testing? lol
As far as the picture, I have had one look like that when its been dried so I wouldn't be totally convinced based on the picture. 
I'd be holding it for a few hours and testing again asap, but thats just me:0


----------



## kel21

LOL Thanks loro! Yeah I had an evap that looked similar to this last week too. What gives me slight hope is that there was a line, but then it was gone, so that is different. LOL


----------



## gnome86

Right, instead of letting my apparent baron state get me down I have decided on a course of action. I am going to give my ovaries and womb a good talking to this evening. Then when I ovulate, there will be a pep talk to end all pep talks to the sperm lol. 

Wonder what the success rate for such action is... lol :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

So glad I'm not the only one that talks to my lady bits. I talk to hypothetical eggs too lol!


----------



## gnome86

ickle pand said:


> So glad I'm not the only one that talks to my lady bits. I talk to hypothetical eggs too lol!

lol well i'm in your crew then ickle! :) xx im gonna start 30 mins from.... now 10pm uk time :) if ne 1 wants to join me n make me feel less insane then gr8 :):):) xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I talk to my lady parts and eggs too lol


----------



## gnome86

i talk to em all time but have never told them off before so am trying this :happydance:
Am also feeling very summery with the rare summer weather we are having which got me feeling all natural so might have a chat with mother nature and saint anna while i am talking to god later too lol. 
TBH i am now resigned to needing investigation so while i get really dark days, am on a positive one today so am going to try to be all nutty positive n stuff until i go back september and ask for fertility specialist :)
bet im back on before bedtime on a downer but while the positivity is there am gonna embrace it :) x


----------



## missbabes

Hey Ladies,

I'm on CD42 and counting (normally my cycles are around 28 - 32 days), and still getting BFN's and still no sign of AF. It'll be a relief when AF finally does turn up cause this cycle is now driving me crazy. In the middle of changing doctors surgeries, so will be setting up an appointment tomorrow when I pop in with forms.


----------



## lizlovelust

missbabes i understand how your feeling, im waaaay past my normal.


----------



## missbabes

lizlovelust said:


> missbabes i understand how your feeling, im waaaay past my normal.

Yup, it's one heck of a pain in the butt.


----------



## lizlovelust

missbabes said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> missbabes i understand how your feeling, im waaaay past my normal.
> 
> Yup, it's one heck of a pain in the butt.Click to expand...

I agree, I have a doctor app tomorrow to see why I haven't gotten AF and to see if there's a chance I could be pregnant! and to see what all I can do right now too.:shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

lizlovelust said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> missbabes i understand how your feeling, im waaaay past my normal.
> 
> Yup, it's one heck of a pain in the butt.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have a doctor app tomorrow to see why I haven't gotten AF and to see if there's a chance I could be pregnant! and to see what all I can do right now too.:shrug:Click to expand...

good luck i want to know what happens :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, Hoping you can offer some insight. I thought I was ovulating on Sunday BUT I've been having watery cm for like 5 days or so and yesterday, I had major cramps and EWCM 2x yesterday. (Only a tiny bit) But still no temp rise. When do you ovulate after EWCM?


----------



## ickle pand

You can get multiple patches of EWCM in a cycle before you ovulate, so the best bet is to keep BDing until you get crosshairs on FF.


----------



## lizlovelust

So nervous for my app later today, my temp went down a little today but nothing drastic.... Hmmm..

Just went to the bathroom and i have a massive amount of ewcm!


----------



## lizlovelust

Where the heck did everyone go?


----------



## Kaiecee

Liz 
Did u go to the doctors ?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yes, let me get home so i can type on the computer instead of my phone


----------



## Renuraj

.


----------



## Renuraj

.


----------



## almosthere

liz what were the results?!?! ]

afm cd32...still no af, no bfp, but feel like I am getting a yeast infection-so dry and itchy ughh about to go chug some cranberry juice! also...noticed a HUGE amount of whitish pink cm in undies SUPER thick...what in the world!


----------



## kel21

Renuraj said:


> Oops...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cc266

Your chart looks great! Nice temps, do you know what your usual lp is?


----------



## Renuraj

Thanks. Lp is 14 days.


----------



## lorojovanos

With no Cm all day, I just had massive amounts of EWCM! I have never gotten it before, let alone two days in a row!!!! After so much sex, I was going to call it quits but I guess we better do it one more time for good measure:) (My hubby is so sick of me I'm sure)
I heard Clomid really dries you up but mybe the Evening primrose oil, and Bg have something to do with it? I havent used those at all before this cycle...


----------



## lorojovanos

B6)


----------



## lizlovelust

Results were negative, she only did a pee test and said she wont do a blood test unless the pee test was positive, she looked at my charts and said it's clear I Oed but my body was just having an odd/off cycle, she said it just happens sometimes and she recommended I take provera to induce AF :(


----------



## almosthere

go get that provera girl! And sorry they would not do a blood test/sorry you got no bfp....

i am having a down day as well-super light pink spotting...assuming I will get af tomorrow evening :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Sorry Liz and Almost:(


----------



## almosthere

thanks loro, long cycle for me as mine range anywhere from 25-34DL...I am cd32 today, I know I am not out yet, but 99 percent sure...just waiting for flow to arrive


----------



## lorojovanos

It could still be implantation at 11dpo, it does happen. Don't give up yet girl...xx


----------



## almosthere

Renuraj said:


> I am new to the charting. I am currently 11dpo. I ovulated early this month. Is my temps looking normal? Is it triphasic?
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cc622

ur chart def. looks triphasic, looks amazing, test!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think we will be going to NTNP instead of TTC, I'm so sick of the trying and nothing happening, I think I'd just let it happen if it happens and check in now and then.


----------



## lorojovanos

Do you really think you can do that? Or that its necessary? Look how often you're posting on here, or BD or test opk and hpt. I'm not critizing but I feel like it may be a bit of a shock to just go the laid back approach. Did the Dr mention anything about PCOS? Are you going to make an apt with your Dr shortly to get more in depth testing done?
I just hate to see you giving up...


----------



## Kaiecee

liz,
are u gonna get the medication maybe ur too hard on yourself maybe u need a month of not stressing and it will happen thats what i did with dh and within 2 months i was pregnant


----------



## lizlovelust

The doctor did say I can get bloodwork done to see if I have PCOS and she said there's things I can do if I do have it but she didn't seem too worried about it but requested I get the blood drawn if i was worried. I have to call today to set up an app for the blood to be drawn.


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: liz & almost xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

Question ladies, shouldn't I have had a temp rise today? To refresh, Wed I had serious cramps and a bit of EWCM, yesterday I had some cramps and a lot of EWCM, one time. I would have bet money I ovulated yesterday...


----------



## ickle pand

Tried to have a look at your chart Loro but I think you're playing with it at the moment lol!


----------



## lorojovanos

ickle pand said:


> Tried to have a look at your chart Loro but I think you're playing with it at the moment lol!

Hahaha, I totally was, I'm done now:)


----------



## ickle pand

I do that all the time :) 

What is today's temp? It's not showing. The dip yesterday looks good though.


----------



## lorojovanos

O is that gone? 36.5 at 645 when I normally do 7. 36.8 at 730...


----------



## ickle pand

I just put that temp through FF's temp corrector and it came out with 36.58 which looks better than 36.5. It could just be that it's a slow rise and that it'll keep rising tomorrow.


----------



## SookiesNique

Hey everybody. I'm just checking in, because it's been a while. I tested this morning with FMU BFN. I don't think I 'm out yet though because I am a few days out from AF. I had a small temp dip CD9 which could have been an implantation dip but I'm not sure. My temp had been back up ever since. I'm just waiting now. FF thinks I should wait until 18 DPO because my cycles have been varying in length due to not O'ing and having to induce a period with Provera. This cycle I had all the signs of O, and I'm just gonna wait it out and see what happens. Good luck to everyone on this last day of May. I'm gonna be hanging out on the June thread.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I start my 2nd round of clomid but not sure when to take it. The 1st month I did cd 5-9 but when my FS called he didn't tell me when to take it this time =/


----------



## fingersxxd

I don't know anything about clomid but I definitely think that warrants a phone call to the dr. GL! And did you know there is a june thread? MRSMM hasn't been updating but there's ladies there anyway and hopefully MRSMM is ok and will be back soon :dust:


----------



## Nixilix

Think I have Bfp :)

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/23083426.jpg


----------



## boxxey

Dh's sa was above average dr said keep trying


----------



## luna_19

Congrats nix!!!


----------



## almosthere

only one time of brownish/red spotting...then nothing, but bfn this am before that occurd...cd33, wish af would just get hear already...I am just so sick of waiting for my bfp...onto month 10 as of tomorrow :(


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations to Nixilix :thumbup:

Sorry that things aren't going as you hoped them to be Liz. :flower:

AFM: I'm on CD44, and I think finally AF is just around the corner. Got extremely sore nipples and it just feels like AF is about to spring on me at any moment. Just waiting on my new doctors to contact me, so will be making an appointment hopefully next week to see why it's taking so long to conceive.


----------



## Annie77

congrats Nixilix

Almostthere - I had a yeast infection pretty soon after ovulation with my BFP in March so that could be a good sign for you?


----------



## almosthere

it feels more like a yeast infection than af b.c im so dry and itchy when wiping....so very interesting, but I still feel like I am out...but still-thanks for the hope =)


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the bfp!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Kel, hows your testing? Your chart looks triphasic?


----------



## sharnw

Wow Kel, you chart looks good, I hope this clomid works for you!

This is my second round of clomid and now currently 4dpo, Im not temping this cycle, just get stress off my shoulders


----------



## kel21

Thanks ladies! I have been having af type cramps for 4 days now, and tonight it is really bad. I expect af tomorrow. Will test in the am one last time, unless of course the witch is already here!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning!!!!! Serious temp increase today, if it goes up again tomorrow, I'll get my crosshairs!!!!!! I def feel way better now... My official test date is June 17th, what a great fathers day gift, although I'll be for sure bringing some tests with us while we are away next weekend!!!!!!!! June IS going to be the month:)
How's everyone else?


----------



## kel21

bfn for me. May was not my month


----------



## missbabes

AF has finally arrived, so onto my 14th cycle I go, hope it won't be as evil to me this time round.


----------



## Nixilix

Update from MrsMM


Hi Ladies!!! 

So sorry to be missing from BnB, it has just all been toooooo busy around here!


Well, I actually came on here to do a quick update as I was contacted by a few ladies that were concerned. I did not mean to go missing like that. To my MAY and JUNE Testers and Testing Thread: ANNIE has graciously taken over my threads in my absence, I am so grateful because I never wanted or intended to leave any of you hanging. 

UPDATE: DW and I have had to take a break until July in order to gather the finances after the move in order to get everything in order for another cycle. As well, we both have high demand jobs that seem to pick up tremendously in the summer time so we have been swamped to say the least. Please feel free to pass the message on to others that inquired and don't have my journal. I wish all of you ladies soooo much luck and loads and loads of dust! I hope to come back fully in July to a brand new load of ladies testing and all of you missing from my threads because you are pregnant and located in the 1st Trimester Threads!!!! FXD!


----------



## almosthere

missbabes said:


> AF has finally arrived, so onto my 14th cycle I go, hope it won't be as evil to me this time round.

yay we are cycle buddies! af also arrived on me last night too,,,onto june testing!


----------



## gnome86

Liz, the woman u saw, was she through ur insurance or the free thang? just strikes me as weird she'll shell out the cost of the one blood but noth a blood pg test? x


----------



## lizlovelust

Sorry ladies I've been MIA, just a little bummed and exhausted of TTC, I think I'll try to keep taking my temp and see what happens....

I'm on day 4 of Provera, nothing yet, but then again there's still 6 more days of taking it. Doctor said if I still don't get AF after taking this that I need to come back in ASAP.


----------



## danni2kids

Hi Lovely ladies i cycled with you all in May, i didn't get a chance to sign up for June. But i wanted to share with you all that i got my BFP Yesterday.

One cycle away from starting IUI, with one functioning ovary and low ovarian reserve there is hope for you all!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Danni xo


----------



## luna_19

Congrats danni!


----------



## danni2kids

Thank's ladies:flower::flower:


----------



## echo

Congrats Danni!


----------



## 28329

Danni!! Congratulations.


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone ever take provera and get an increase in temp? or is it supposed to drop because it's supposed to make AF come?


----------



## Annie77

Hi Ladies

I am running a june testers thread whilst MrsMM24 takes a break. Here's the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1035373-june-testers-54-take-2-3-bfps.html

Sorry to all who were caught by the witch but come and join us on the above thread and we can all wait june out together - 8 BFP's so far!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Provera is synthetic progesterone so it will make your temp rise. It's your body producing progesterone after ovulation that makes the temp rise in a natural cycle. Your progesterone levels dropping when there isn't an egg implanted is what brings on AF, so I believe that provera works by artificially raising your progesterone levels and then when you stop, your level drops again and you get an AF.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thank you, glad to know its working right then!


----------



## almosthere

yay danni!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!!

Just stopping in to check on all of you! Hope you are all doing well, I didn't see many of you in the August thread that ANNIE77 has done so I came hoping to see that you all got ALOT of BFPs:wave:

All my updates in my journal or siggy with my chart, NO BFP yet..... FXD!


----------



## boxxey

I got my BFP in July good luck to you all


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsMM24: Sad to hear you haven't got your baking bean yet. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP right NOW! :brat::brat::brat::brat:

AFM: Sitting here in the 2nd trimester... My rainbow's a girl! :)


----------



## almosthere

congrats on the bfps ladies!!

I am starting my first IVF cycle witjh ICSI due to male infertility-poor sperm count and motility...have taken about 10 or so bcps and am starting lupron Monday...predicted ER is first week of september omgsh!!! I am currently spotting from a horribly painful HCG from thursday...being hopeful ivf will work...hopwe we get ours bpfs soon mrsmm!!


----------



## Leinzlove

almosthere said:


> congrats on the bfps ladies!!
> 
> I am starting my first IVF cycle witjh ICSI due to male infertility-poor sperm count and motility...have taken about 10 or so bcps and am starting lupron Monday...predicted ER is first week of september omgsh!!! I am currently spotting from a horribly painful HCG from thursday...being hopeful ivf will work...hopwe we get ours bpfs soon mrsmm!!

I hope you get your BFP First IVF! Lots and Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Mrskg

Almost sending loads of :dust: your way x I'd love to know how you get on please update back here xxx

Some more :dust: for you too mrsmm xxx


----------



## sharnw

:hi: MrsMM :)
I hope August is it for you! :dust:

I got my :bfp: late June, Was in BIG shock! My 2 year journey of ttc is finally over :wohoo: 

I thought the FRER was a faulty lol.


Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## almosthere

Oh sharnw I am so happy for you!!!!! was it a natural or did you need any assistance??? I am guessing natural- how amazing!!!!! I hope to join you with my own bfp next month!!!


----------



## sharnw

almosthere 
I was taking clomid 50mg
:dust: FX for you to get your wonderful bfp next month :D


----------



## almosthere

That is wonderful news!! I am still so excited for you as we have been on threads together for a while now!

And thank you so much-I start my first lupron shot tomorrow and finished more than half my BCPS already..eeek!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay almosthere! I pray you get your BFP on the first try!


----------



## onebumpplease

sharnw said:


> :hi: MrsMM :)
> I hope August is it for you! :dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: late June, Was in BIG shock! My 2 year journey of ttc is finally over :wohoo:
> 
> I thought the FRER was a faulty lol.
> 
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxx

Although I haven't followed your story. I am always delighted when someone has been trying for such a long time and get that illusive second line. Congratulations :D

My friend tried for 2 years and got her BFP while waiting on her first IVF appointment, don't you just love those stories :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

I was about to have an IUI the next cycle, but a sneeky little bfp beat the IUI hehehe


----------



## Mrskg

massive congrats sharnw xxx


----------



## almosthere

I wish that would happen to me although doubtful as for IVF I am on BCPS!! My tww for ivf is so far away-almost 2 month cycle instead of a regular one bc of bcp and all :/

but, if it works it is a very short ttc time frame after looking at naturally ttc for almost a year!


----------



## sharnw

Almost- I cant wait for you to get your bfp :D Wont be long


----------



## ickle pand

It's lovely to hear some happiness for this thread. Congrats Sharn. I had to leave the monthly threads because it was just too hard seeing women freaking out when they hadn't got pregnant in their 3rd cycle. We're currently on the waiting list for IVF now that I've hot my weight down enough to be eligible for funding. Our place was backdated to march last year which is great but the list is still 30 months long, so we're looking at starting next October. We're hopeful that it happens naturally in the meantime though since I've lost wait and have stopped taking NSAIDs which I'd been on the whole time we have been TTC and which cause temporary infertility. I'm having progesterone testing done this cycle and if that doesn't show ovulation then I'll get clomid to help me along.


----------



## sharnw

ickle pand 
it would be a wonderful surprise if your conceive before your IVF.
FX for good news for your pregesterone! If clomid is to be on the table, I hope that brings you your bfp


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. It feels good to have a plan a, b and c in place. Just got to play the waiting game now.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats Sharnw, great to see a LTTCer finally getting their wish :flower:

Good luck to you too Ickle Pand, it must have been a huge relief to get where you are now :hugs:

I've moved away from these threads as well for similar reasons, even though I can't help but have a peek every so often. I will be having the initial bloodwork done on Thursday, so will be on the right road finally.


----------



## almosthere

Ickle pand-I am glad you have plans in place-and I am so sorry you have to be on a long waiting list for IVF. However, I believe you will conceive naturally/before IVF even takes place!!!!

And welcome back missbabes-I hope you get your bfp soon!!! Are you getting any assistance or continuing to try naturally?


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. So sorry that some of you are looking at ivf for successful conception. We received a letter a week or so ago saying we're not on the list for ivf funded by nhs. So we're having to find the money for ivf out of our own pockets. Not easy! So we're trying naturally until the funds are available.


----------



## ickle pand

That's horrible that you can't get IVF funding. What's the reason for it? I hate the way it's so different depending on what area you're in. It should be the same nationwide, not some places you only get one cycle and others you get 3, or some areas you have to wait 3 years others you can start almost immediately.


----------



## 28329

Their reason is because I have a child from a previous relationship. George doesn't have any children but they don't care about that. So I'm being punished for having a child and George is being punished for not having any. If they look at his sperm results they'll see why he doesn't have children. We are looking into egg sharing. That way ivf will be at a cut price and I'll help someone get pregnant that doesn't produce eggs!


----------



## ickle pand

It's so unfair. They should look at it on a case by case basis. I hope it happens naturally for you.


----------



## 28329

Aww, thank you. We've had 3 bfp's in the 13 months we've been trying so I'm sure we'll have a sticky bfp long before we have the funds for ivf.


----------



## almosthere

28329-that is just horrid that they wont allow funding for ivf-i am so sorry. But i think you are right in that since you have gotten 3 bfps, you must be in for the lucky, sticky one soon!


----------



## missbabes

almosthere said:


> And welcome back missbabes-I hope you get your bfp soon!!! Are you getting any assistance or continuing to try naturally?

Still trying naturally at the moment. Just waiting to hear back on the test results, dreading it somewhat. I'm not sure whether it's a good thing or not that this cycle has decided for me to be delayed in 'ov'ing, should have been half way through my 2ww when I had blood taken, but still haven't even got a positive opk for this cycle yet.

Have decided to cave in and start temping from next cycle, so that will be a new experience.


----------



## almosthere

missbabes said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> And welcome back missbabes-I hope you get your bfp soon!!! Are you getting any assistance or continuing to try naturally?
> 
> Still trying naturally at the moment. Just waiting to hear back on the test results, dreading it somewhat. I'm not sure whether it's a good thing or not that this cycle has decided for me to be delayed in 'ov'ing, should have been half way through my 2ww when I had blood taken, but still haven't even got a positive opk for this cycle yet.
> 
> Have decided to cave in and start temping from next cycle, so that will be a new experience.Click to expand...

Best of luck, FX your results come back just fine!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Not sure if there is a September Thread.... So, in my normal mindset, I posted one.... 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ttc-bump-buddy-here-im-back.html#post21035857


----------



## almosthere

Thanks mrs...I think I need to not obsess about testing this round with ivf....but if I get my BFP I will be sure to post there and let you know!! I had my egg retrieval today, so just waiting to transfer in the next 2-5 days!


----------



## sharnw

Biggest GL to you Almost!!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks sharnw, omgsh I cannot believe you are already at 3 months, yay!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I 2nd that ALMOST!!! GL!!!! :dust::dust::dust: to you!


----------



## boxxey

Hope everyones doing well


----------



## almosthere

thank you- I just found out today that out of my 10 retrieved, 8 were fertilized, yay!!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good number almost. Got everything crossed for you. How many embies are you putting back?


----------



## almosthere

1, or 2 if the quality is not top of the grade to increase our chances!


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME ALMOST!!! Hope this is it Hun!!!! YAY!


----------



## almosthere

thanks mrsmm....ET tomorrow....I hope this is it...it is on the exact same we started ttc last year!!!! =)


----------



## sharnw

Almost- big congratulations!!!!!


----------



## boxxey

Congrats


----------



## almosthere

Thank you ladies I am beyond pleased!!! And sharnw I cannot believe how far along you are that is amazing!! I got my beta today which officialized my pos. preg. tests I still can't beleive I am already 1 month pregnant!!!!


----------



## boxxey

How many did u have transfered, could u have multiples


----------



## almosthere

Just one, so only multiples by natural splitting!!!!


----------



## echo

Congrats almost! So happy for you!


----------



## almosthere

thank you so much, hope your next! you too mrsmm!!


----------



## Annie77

almosthere said:


> Just one, so only multiples by natural splitting!!!!

I am so chuffed for you - congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats almost. Great news!


----------



## echo

I hope so! Thanks!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ickle hope your also next....I know all on here still waiting will get there bfps soon!!!! never doubt gods precious miracleS!!


----------



## echo

If you haven't already, visit MrsMM's profile..... ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats almost there!!


----------



## almosthere

thank you and congrats to mrsmm yipeee!!


----------



## sharnw

Wow congrats MrsMm!!


----------



## Crystal5483

OMG! Congrats almosthere! I am so happy that it has finally happened for you!!!


----------



## gnome86

:happydance: congrats almost! 

xx:baby:


----------



## almosthere

thank you so much ladies I still can't beleive it, 2nd betai s tomorrow and i just poas again tonight...gotta love cheapies! line is darker than before so very reassured right now!! =)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm so happy for you almosthere! I actually emailed my doc today to ask about IUI and the nurse replied saying I would have to repeat CD3 tests, DH would need an updated SA and I would need an HSG (EEK!) and then that would determine the plan of attack IUI vs IVF! Scary thought! I will have to read through your whole IVF journey if that is our chosen route!


----------



## almosthere

Yes please do-and please do what you feel is right-if you think you need to go the iui/ivf route, then do it! I am so happy I did not wait until 12 months-of course, we found out that dh had a defect which was why his sperm count/motility is so low(thanks to a scrotal ultrasound-sounds fun right?! lol), and it is unfixable-BUT we did not find this out until after starting IVF! I just knew in my heart that something was not right and that we neeed to take the leap-and boy and I glad we did! The journey FLYS by when you look back at it, I am already 5 weeks today, like, what? I really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Annie77

almosthere said:


> Yes please do-and please do what you feel is right-if you think you need to go the iui/ivf route, then do it! I am so happy I did not wait until 12 months-of course, we found out that dh had a defect which was why his sperm count/motility is so low(thanks to a scrotal ultrasound-sounds fun right?! lol), and it is unfixable-BUT we did not find this out until after starting IVF! I just knew in my heart that something was not right and that we neeed to take the leap-and boy and I glad we did! The journey FLYS by when you look back at it, I am already 5 weeks today, like, what? I really hope you get your BFP soon!

I am so chuffed for you! I du 6th June but will robbly have baby nearer your EDD as I am having a section.


----------



## almosthere

oh yay annie, congrats to you as well!!! bump buddies!


----------



## sharnw

Wooohh!! Congrats Annie :D 2013 is really our year ladies! :D :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Awww Annie my wedding anniversary is 6/6 ... hold out! haha

almosthere what fertility clinic did you use if you do not mind me asking? If you want you can PM me it too - just since we're both in MA I figured I'd ask! DH has poor morphology with only 1% normal forms... but a count of 202 million :haha: so a lot of them - but they're all crap!!! Can't wait to see more of your posts! I will be stalking xx


----------



## almosthere

I went to RSC (Reporoductive Science Center) out of Lexington, MA! They have locations all over, but that is where the main things are done with IUI and IVF like with IVF my Egg Ret. and Egg Transfer. But for morning monitoring you can go to a local hospital/clinic for bloodwork and ultrasounds =) They are GREAT!


----------

